# Official Silly Season - Transfers & Gossip Thread 10/11



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

This is football right?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

IT IS, the people in the know will understand :side:


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyway one team I'm hoping are active this off season are West Ham to distance themselves from relegation and get back to where they should be. I read an article a few weeks back stating the Hammers would sell anyone if the price was right, bar Scott Parker. Loving this tbh, as I think that there aren't too many players worth keeping in the West Ham lineup. Of course not everyone will go, but if we can offload some of the old useless players and add some exciting fresh talent we should be good. Players worth keeping are Green, Cole, Noble, Behrami, Collison, Stanislas, Hines, Tomkins and the promising Academy kids, aswell as obviously Parker, but anyone else i'm happy to see leave. Don't like Upson much anyway, if he was so great we wouldn't of conceeded so many goals this season. Sullivan and Gold have made it their goal to get us playing Champions League football in seven years time. No better time to start building towards that than now. Might I just add, Zola to stay on and Scotty Parker for Captain.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Role Model said:


> IT IS, the people in the know will understand :side:


Oh, shame that...


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

This summer will be pretty busy for us I would imagine. Kitson and Beattie are certainties to leave and we need to buy replacements for them. We've also got plenty of deadwood who will never get into our side that we need to move on. 

On top of that we need a ball playing centre mid as Whelan just isn't consistant enough. And a right winger as Rory Delap being a makeshift winger borders on ridiculous at times and Liam Lawrence has been awful this season when he has played.

And no doubt Thomas Sorensen will be heavily rumoured to be going to Bayern Munich again.

Plus there is always the fear every transfer window that Man Utd will make the inevitable swoop for Shawcross


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man City to sign the entire universe!

First Torres, now Gerrard is supposed to leave Liverpool for City.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Higuain, Modric, Bale, Buffon, Milner, Rodwell, Young, Villa, Silva, Anelka, Cole etc.

Can;t wait for the papers to crack open some more shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I must say, get rid of Bellamy and Santa Cruz and bring in Higuain. Tevez/Adebayor/Higuain would be pretty ownage. Plus sell Robinho and get Modric as a more than suitable replacement .


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant really see united splashing out big money on anybody, what with fergie saying berbatov's future is at united. It will be interesting to see whether gerrard and torres will stay at liverpool without playing in the champions league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I expect us to be linked with Silva, Gourcuff, Hamsik, Modric, Benzema, Bale, Ashley Young, Joe Cole, Rodwell and Rossi all off season but I doubt we'll sign any of them. Maybe one.

Milner can fuck off, he's definitely not needed tbh, and as for Higuian and Anelka? I don't think so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

milner/rodwell. one or the other, seems just likely and realistic. rodwell out of the two would be my personally preference, but i can see the logic behind a bid for milner, even though Villa would rip us off.

i'd dearly love a striker and for berba to be shown the door for his sake as much as ours, but it won't happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Arsenal are ready to take England winger Shaun Wright-Phillips from Manchester City for £5m.
> Full story: the Sun


FAKE.........no thanks.



> 1217 BST: Barcelona believe an offer of £40-50m will be enough to tempt Arsenal into selling captain Cesc Fabregas after the World Cup. The other tactic Barcelona may employ is an offer of £25m plus midfielder Yaya Toure.
> Full story: imscouting.com


Um. Hmm. I think I'm more ready for Cesc to leave than ever before. Not that I want him to leave..but I'm just coming to grips with it's going to happen at some point.

30 million plus Pedro or Busquets, though. Not Toure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

can't see them shifting the great Pedro or biscuits, dream on michael.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Just assuming that Championship news can be posted here also.



> Leeds boss Simon Grayson will make a bid for Sheffield United forward Jamie Ward this week.
> 
> Source: Daily Mirror.


Grayson just stated recently that he would spend quite wisely in the transfer window this summer. I don't know much about Jamie Ward other than he's supposed to be a quality player when brought on from the bench but to be quite honest I'd rather we'd buy someone like Billy Paynter from Swindon (even though they could still gain promotion) or Gary Hooper.

Nick Montgomery also from Sheffield United is being lined up apparently but we'll see what happens.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I can see madrid and city spend alot this year. One player i can see leaving is David villa but not sure who yet.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Villa to Barca if the Ibra rumours are true plus Villa fits in with the barca style Zlatan just slows down the play.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I can see Bellamy going to Spurs. Seeing as Arry has admiration for him, and after the Spurs/City game Bellamy and Redknapp were in conversation. That and I dont see Mancini wanting to keep him.

I could be reading too much into this though.

I would like to see us offload some dead weight. Nameley Keane, Jenas, and Ass Eattoku (I know he has a regular and been decent this season, but I've never rated him).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barca honestly don't need Fabregas. Our midfield of Xavi and Iniesta is top, really. We do need a striker. Ibra is probably staying, but I really wanna see Villa at Barca.

Hopefully the Chelsea signing Kun rumors are true.

Btw, this is the thread to talk about any kind of transfers from any league, right?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes transfers from any league. Alot of talk about Inter going for Aleksandar Kolarov from Lazio, he'd be a good buy for them, solid defender and has an amazing left foot on him, good free kick taker.



> milner/rodwell. one or the other, seems just likely and realistic. rodwell out of the two would be my personally preference, but i can see the logic behind a bid for milner, even though Villa would rip us off.
> 
> i'd dearly love a striker and for berba to be shown the door for his sake as much as ours, but it won't happen.


I wouldn't mind Rodwell but I don't see the hype about Milner, guaranteed if he wasn't English, he'd get nowhere near as talked up as he is. With Carrick/Fletcher/Scholes/Hargreaves/Anderson/Gibson plus Cleverly and Matty James, we don't need Milner tbh.

Berbatov will be staying according to Fergie. Some idiots have been saying we should get rid of Berbs, Wes, Carrick and Anderson. Fucking numpties. They have one below par season and people are panicking and pulling out their Football Manager wishlists and tactics. Pathetic really.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I wonder where Mario Ballotelli will end up. He obviously needs out of Italy.

He seems like an Arsenal type...but I don't think Wenger would spend the money.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Arsenal should go for Balotelli. Hothead, yes but there's talent. Way more useful than Eduardo or Vela.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Chamakh's officially a Gunner subject to a medical & he fits in with the Arsenal way with 1 touch football plus he's amazing in the air. I just don't see Villa anywhere except Barca as he begged Guardiolla to sign him as a replacement for Eto'o before the Inter switch. 


There is rumour that Rooney asked to be filmed in a white strip aswell as red for the Fifa10 advert & now the spanish media are going ape speculating this a sign he'll be joining Real in the summer :lmao.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Renegade™;8402427 said:


> I wouldn't mind Rodwell but I don't see the hype about Milner, guaranteed if he wasn't English, he'd get nowhere near as talked up as he is. With Carrick/Fletcher/Scholes/Hargreaves/Anderson/Gibson plus Cleverly and Matty James, we don't need Milner tbh.
> 
> Berbatov will be staying according to Fergie. Some idiots have been saying we should get rid of Berbs, *Wes, Carrick and Anderson*. Fucking numpties. They have one below par season and people are panicking and pulling out their Football Manager wishlists and tactics. Pathetic really.


i would agree with keeping those 3, especially anderson, i think he will be a great player in the future. But Berbatov has been here 2 years and he has rarely showed anything, 12 goals in all competitions in one season from our second striker isnt a good enough return. He will have to step up his game next season, he has already had the chances this season to prove himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson, Carrick and Brown shouldn't be going anywhere and I don't expect them to be. Berbatov on the other hand has had 2 years it hasn't worked, no shame in that, but i can't see it suddenly clicking for him. But he won't be going either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently if Benzema comes to Man United, he'll want wages larger than 200,000 per week. Not worth that at all, plus the 25 mil they'd have to pay for him as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's worth 25mil, but those wage demands are moronic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd personally say that 25 mil for someone who's unproved in the Premier League is a bit much, but it's nowhere near as ridiculous as the 40 mil being rumoured for Di Maria.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

In the current transfer climate, 25mil is a bargain, which is embarrassing, but that's a whole other rant.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My brother has a French tutor that actually taught Benzema at a school in France. According to him, Benzema is an absolute prick, and almost everything Benzema has done in his career so far suggests that is quite right.

The lad's clearly very talented, but I think there are still question marks over him. Physically, he's very good. Quick, strong, and all that. Has a good shot on him, but he doesn't seem to have much of an all round game. That could develop with age, however personally I think he's been a bit overhyped. Same with Balotelli, and I certainly don't want him at Arsenal. The kid has flair and has scored some nice goals, however he's had some really rubbish performances too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Benzema's clearly not the smartest seeing as he went to Real.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I see the Sun is the one with that Benzema bit. The Sun sucks. Do they ever get anything right? 



> And Chelsea will make a £20m move to take Tottenham's Croatia midfielder Luka Modric to Stamford Bridge, allowing Portuguese midfielder Deco and out-of-contract winger Joe Cole to leave.
> Full story: Daily Star





> Manchester City are weighing up an offer for Sunderland's £20m-rated striker Darren Bent as manager Roberto Mancini looks to shake up his forward line for next season.





> Tottenham are considering an £18m bid for Sevilla striker Luis Fabiano as Spurs manager Harry Redknapp targets a world-class forward to boost the club's chances in the Champions League next season.





> Tottenham will sign Portsmouth goalkeeper David James on a free transfer this summer.
> Full story: Daily Mirror





> Wolfsburg expect to name former England boss Steve McClaren as their new manager. McClaren led FC Twente to the Dutch title this season. (Daily Mail)


I had a feeling that Fabiano might be moving to the Prem.

Good for McClaren. I've seen him on some American shows after the England debacle. He doesn't seem so stupid....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

The Sun kept running bullshit last Summer about Tevez and when he finally went to City, they were like 'told you so'. Feck right off, you assumed different stories everyday, bollocks.

I can safely say, I don't believe ANY newspaper anymore. They all chat shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

40 million for Di Maria? :lmao

Jesus christ. I wouldn't pay any more than 14 for him, let alone 40. Fucking ridiculous. And as for Benzema's wage demands, :lmao. I'd be happy playing for 20,000 a week and never need a rise ever, fuck 200,000 is insane money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently Man United and Bayern Munich are fighting over CSKA Moscow winger Milos Krasic.

Haven't seen much of him, is he named in a WC squad?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's in the Serbian team, so he'll have links to United through Vidic. From what I've seen of him (games against United) he seems good, as he ripped the piss out of our defence in one of the games. Depends what the fee being thrown around is anywhere from 5-10 million would be reasonable, if his CL performance was anything to go by (presuming he's somewhat consistent).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, Roma apparently rejected a bid of 45 million Euro's for Danielle De Rossi. Plus Man City are apparently eying Marek Hamsik from Napoli and of course Balotelli.

Lol at rumours.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Balotelli would make a fantastic City player, perfect fit. turns up to his first press conference in a Utd shirt etc.


----------



## W-W-E (May 12, 2010)

Man City to sign the entire universe!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Joe Cole too Man Utd and Bellamy too Tottenham. Fabiano will join the prem as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fabiano is a fine player and all, but really, he's gonna be 30 this year, and he's still gonna command a big fee from Sevilla, so is it really gonna be worth it for one or two years max, especially if he doesn't settle in.

Krasic is a decent player, incredibly quick, but I'd rather see us find a left winger with a left foot, because despite how good Nani has been, alot of players know if Nani or Park play on the left, they're gonna cut inside quite alot, especially Park. And Giggs can't play on the left forever. Sadly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't see Joe Cole going to Man Utd. He's what, 29? I see him going to either Man City, West Ham or out of the Premier League.

Some rumours from BBC Sport:



> Barcelona have offered Manchester City and Chelsea the chance to sign striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic for about £40m.





> Everton boss David Moyes wants to sign Manchester City's Craig Bellamy from under the nose of Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp but a deal would cost about £7m.





> Liverpool could snap up striker Roman Pavlyuchenko from Tottenham with an offer of midfielder Yossi Benayoun and £2m.





> Everton are set to sign Jermaine Beckford, with Leeds chairman Ken Bates resigned to losing the striker on a free transfer.





> However, midfielder Mikel Arteta could be on his way out of Goodison Park after contract talks hit an impasse, alerting Manchester United and Arsenal.





> Manchester United are reportedly considering a shock move for AC Milan's £17m-rated forward Marco Borriello.





> Manchester City will attempt an audacious raid on Aston Villa as they look to sign striker Gabriel Agbonlahor and midfielder Ashley Young.


Arteta at Man United would be pretty cool.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Arsene Wenger's in the hunt for Shaun Wright Philips, apparently. Can't be that bad, the figures being bandied are about 5 mil, seems like a bargain.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Despite his season with Barca, I wouldn't mind seeing Ibrahimovic with Chelsea.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

For the value of players in the Prem that would be a bargain for SWP but i still don't think it is worthwhile. He's one of the most overrated players in the prem today imo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So im reading the swedish paper and they are saying that Cesc Fabregas is heading to Barcelona and its a done deal. The original story comes from the spanish paper El Mundo Deportivo. Of course only a rumour until its officially announced.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll happen sooner or later, pretty much like Ronaldo to Real, it's been a matter of when not if for years.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> Barcelona have offered Manchester City and Chelsea the chance to sign striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic for about £40m.


Don't do it. Barca were stupid to pay 40 mil euros, plus Samy Etoo for Ibrahimovic. The Champions League match proved Etoo's better than Zlatan.

Not worth that price tag, Chelsea and United would be better served trying to sign Sergio Aguero, or Antonio Cassano.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How can one match prove a player is better than another?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ The Capello Index :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

think Capello just goes for names he can pronounce.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joleon never had a chance.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> ^ The Capello Index :side:


If that wasn't scrapped (which it should of) would of been epic to see what he would of rated his team.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Role Model said:


> How can one match prove a player is better than another?


Just an example...even over the season, Etoo has definitely been more value for money compared to Ibrahimovic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think it depends. If I'm not mistaken Eto'o also had a scoreless drought for a while. Ibra may have been shit at times, but he did get the important goals against Arsenal, and another important one at El Clasico. He's not great with Barca, probably not worth 40 million, but can be brilliant for a non Barca club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GunnerMuse said:


> Don't do it. Barca were stupid to pay 40 mil euros, plus Samy Etoo for Ibrahimovic. The Champions League match proved Etoo's better than Zlatan.
> 
> Not worth that price tag, Chelsea and United would be better served trying to sign Sergio Aguero, or Antonio Cassano.


CoughShevchenko32milCough.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd personally say Eto'o is better than Ibra and by quite a distance. It doesn't matter really what one is better it's just the fact that Ibra is not worth 40m plus Eto'o.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Can someone tell Arsenal to *SELL CESC FABREGAS NOW?* What's the point, he clearly wants out.

He's asking for his future to be sorted out...after a season in which both manager and chairman have made it clear they are not interested in selling him, and he still has a long term contract with Arsenal.

Fab might as well be holding a sign saying "Sign Me Barca", otherwise he'd have stopped talking about them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Eto'o is a goal scoring machine and has proven himself to also work for the team and can assist his fellow attackers. Ibra is no doubt more naturally talented in an all round forwards role, but he lacks the work rate of Eto'o and at times, the lethal finishing touch. That said, Ibra's first touch, vision and control are better than that of Eto'o.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Andrey Arshavin, Gael Clichy, William Gallas, Tomas Rosicky, Eduardo, Philippe Senderos, Mikael Silvestre and Fran Merida are all gonna leave Arsenal during the summer. Pretty interesting, even though Arsenal have still made it to the CL.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ According to what source? If all did end up leaving, I wouldn't be upset about it (except with regard to Clichy) given they're replaced adequately. However I just doubt the unlikelihood that the big a number of first team players will be off in one summer.

Obviously of those players listed, some, possibly many, will be off. Merida and Gallas are out of contract, and the prior will definitely leave as he wants first team football, and Gallas, for all his ability, is a troublesome character and will want far too much money, and considering teams in Italy and PSG will be willing to pay it, I see little chance of him staying. Senderos also desperately wants out, and we aren't likely to want much for him.

But for the likes of Arshavin, Rosicky and Clichy, we'll want a certainly amount of money for each of these players, and I'm not sure many clubs will meet those valuations. Personally I'd really like to see Arshavin on his way if we can get an offer of 15M or more. There are rumours of Barca wanting him, but I think they're just rumours as much as I'd like to hope otherwise. Barca don't need him, nor would they be silly enough to fork out for him (although Pep is developing a reputation for being poor in the transfer market).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goal.com

I's all just speculation, sounds pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

goal.com? probably not true.

I want Rosicky and Eduardo gone. Both were abysmal this season. Arshavin has been a disappoint, overall. Perhaps I had too high of expectations of him. Gallas, and Clichy would be a loss. But replaceable. Kieran Gibbs looked great last year. A shame injuries took him out this season. Merida is unknown, but I'm not sure they'll get his chance at Arsenal.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Arshavin remains a very good player. Being forced to play as a lone striker for so long, it's no wonder he lost appetite and form.

He'll come back stronger after a summer holiday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> goal.com? probably not true.
> 
> I want Rosicky and Eduardo gone. Both were abysmal this season. Arshavin has been a disappoint, overall. Perhaps I had too high of expectations of him. Gallas, and Clichy would be a loss. But replaceable. Kieran Gibbs looked great last year. A shame injuries took him out this season. Merida is unknown, but I'm not sure they'll get his chance at Arsenal.


I'm fairly sure Merida is already gone, or something like that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

All kinds of gossip, silly talk today!

~~~Double winners Chelsea will make a £40m move for Real Madrid's Brazilian forward Kaka.
Full story: News of the World

~~~But Chelsea are bracing themselves for a £20m bid for left-back Ashley Cole from Barcelona and Real Madrid.
Full story: Sunday Express

~~~The Blues face a battle with former manager Jose Mourinho, now Inter Milan manager, for Atletico Madrid's Argentina forward Sergio Aguero, 21.
Full story: News of the World

~~~As well as Liverpool striker Fernando Torres, Spurs midfielder Luka Modric is one of Chelsea's summer transfer targets, giving the White Hart Lane club chairman Daniel Levy a major dilemma this summer after their Champions League qualification. Full story: Mail on Sunday

~~~But Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp will attempt to start his spending in preparation for the Champions League next season by signing Manchester City defender Micah Richards for about £6m. Full story: Sunday Mirror

~~~Manchester United and Arsenal are .battling to sign Everton central defender Phil Jagielka. Full story: Sunday Mirror

~~~And Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson has added £20m-rated Ajax striker Luis Suarez to his shortlist of transfer targets after the Uruguay star scored 35 goals in 33 league games for the Dutch side.
Full story: News of the World

~~~The Old Trafford outfit also want Marseille goalkeeper Steve Mandana, 25, to replace Edwin van der Sar, with the France number two likely to cost £10m.
Full story: News of the World

~~~Aston Villa have joined Everton in the chase for Leeds striker Jermaine Beckford who will become a free agent on 1 July.
Full story: Sunday Express

~~~Everton are poised to make a move to sign highly-rated Torino defender and Italian under-21 international defender Angelo Ogbonna. Full story: goal.com

~~~Meanwhile, Marseille's France winger Hatem Ben Arfa, 23, could make an £8m move to Everton.
Full story: News of the World

~~~Manchester City are planning to offer Liverpool £40m plus striker Emmanuel Adebayor and midfielder Stephen Ireland in exchange for Anfield stars Steven Gerrard and Fernando Torres.
Full story: News of the World


Honestly, if I'm Liverpool...I do that offer for Gerrard and Torres. Unfortunately for them, that offer probably doesn't exist.

<3 the silly sseason!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mandana, Lloris, Adler, Ochua(sp?) and Neuer would be quite good replacements for Van Der Sar, as well as the ever mentioned Akinfeev.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I can see Fabregas going this summer, unfortunately.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mandanda? No thanks.

Lloris, Adler, Frey. Best three, I'd love to see Frey get signed by us, he's quality and amazingly consistent.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I always wanted Wenger to sign Frey. But instead he goes and gets people like Almunia, Lehman and Fabianski. fpalm


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

To be fair Lehman was good for like, 3 years, and was still better than Almunia in the other seasons when he was benched for the hapless Spaniard. Almunia is mid table quality at best.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, Lehman was ok. Just a bit...mental. We need to sign a good keeper this summer, top priority actually.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

--- Arsenal are hot on the trail of Bologna goalkeeper Emiliano Viviano.
Full story: Daily Mirror

--- Manchester City are set to make an offer of about £24m for Aston Villa midfielder James Milner.
Full story: Daily Mail

--- Manchester United have made further enquiries about Benfica winger Angel di Maria, who is valued at about £38m and is also wanted by Real Madrid.
Full story: Daily Mail


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

us going after di Maria seems so plausible and likely, mmmhmmm yeah....

why the papers still bother linking us with expensive players i don't know.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

38m? What a joke :lmao

No way he's worth that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Di Maria for 38 mil is ridiculous. He's a good winger in a league substantially of lesser quality than the Premier League.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's barely worth half that figure, it truly is the land of the loons now thanks to the ridiculous transfer fees from Real and Citeh.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

-According to the Boston Globe, Thierry Henry will be leaving Barcelona for the New York Red Bulls. He will join the new club after the World Cup.


- David Villa is reported to be only hours away from signing with Barcelona. Several spanish media sites are saying it should be a done deal Tuesday afternoon.


- Zlatan Ibrahimovic is said to be up for sale but only if the price is right and that Ibra himself wants to go. Barcelona wants to be sure that there will be no conflict if Ibra decides to stay.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Villa to Barca? Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Quite a few places are throwing that around today, that they're on the verge of wrapping up Villa and Cesc.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kizza said:


> Villa to Barca? Where the fuck did that come from?


That's been heavily rumored for about a month now. Likely to be official. I don't know about them wrapping up Fabregas as well, but hey if it happens it happens. 

I do hope Ibra stays at Barca, but they won't be missing much if they switch Ibra for Villa.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

looks like City have taken Milner out of the Utd equation this summer, not sure if i'm happy or not.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Villa nearly went to Barcelona last summer too until Valencia put the price up at the last minute, and Barca pulled out. That's always been on the cards.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Love Barca for their ethos of bringing in Spanish players in abudance. Arsene needs to take note. Villa will be a hit if he goes. Cesc needs the move also for his career. I expect Real will have a go for them both though.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Love Barca for their ethos of bringing in Spanish players in abudance. Arsene needs to take note. Villa will be a hit if he goes. Cesc needs the move also for his career. I expect Real will have a go for them both though.


I think it's more of them getting the best players in the world more than their 'ethos' of bringing in Spanish players.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> looks like City have taken Milner out of the Utd equation this summer, not sure if i'm happy or not.


Yeah it's looking likely, he'd be a good player for us no doubt but I still think we can do better. There's gonna be so many teams after the same few players though so it'll be difficult & the World Cup will only inflate prices even further. We'll just have to wait for Joe Cole to sign for Spurs which would open the door for Modric...


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Apparently Arsenal are targetting Lloris and Buffon. Hell yeah I'd be happy with one of those 2.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ No chance with Buffon, Lloris however is a Wenger-esque signing (young and French).



> looks like City have taken Milner out of the Utd equation this summer, not sure if i'm happy or not.


I'm happy, we can get better than Milner. He's only got the hype he has lately coz he's English. Sure he's a decent player, but there are better players we could get that can do a better job.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Fergie gone mad again? If he doesn't make any signings I fear for next season.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Word said:


> Fergie gone mad again? If he doesn't make any signings I fear for next season.


Chris Smalling and Javier Hernandez are both confirmed, with Fergie saying that they could bring in one more at most - that's more than enough I think. I do wonder how all of the centre-backs will figure though.

.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Rio will get injured, almost a certainty. Wes will likely be RB again, and he's CB cover, but he's got an iffy track record too. Then there's Vidic and Evans, plus Smalling for extra cover. Everyone will get time.

Really feel like we still need an attacking player, preferably a left footed winger would be good, or atleast someone who can do what Scholes used to do (on a regular basis) and score from midfield.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Agbonglahor raped Smalling not long ago. He isn't a proven defender at Fulham let alone United. Hernandez? No one knows who this guy is, probably another Diouf. 

I hope we get a signing that will come in and do a job. We were lucky this season that everyone else was shit too because at times we were woeful. But with Chelsea trying to buy everyone under the sun, City obviously improving their squad, Arsenal making the odd signing there, we need to do at least something. It's another year going by for the ageing Scholes, Giggs, Neville and Rio. Not to mention Berba, Evra and Hargreaves are close to hitting their 30s.

Just one attacking mid-fielder will strengthen our squad immensely. Angel Di Mariahas been linked us again today, a trade for Anderson.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Meh, it's the usual tabloid drivel. They focus on a player they think we should have and will continue to link us to them until they've joined another club. Di Maria would be an alright signing, but he's not worth anywhere close to his hilarious price tag.

I doubt Smalling will feature much outside the Carling Cup and Hernandez, well, who knows. I doubt he can flop like Diouf did, but yeah, I guess he'll have a chance to show us what he's got at the World Cup for Mexico.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Id be happy with Gourcuff. We should have bought Sneijder last summer. 15 million euros was a steal in that market.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Plus he's become an absolute gun for Inter after moving away from the media circus of Real.

Oh, and apparently the deal sending Villa to Barca for 40 million Euros is official and he will be officially revealed as a Barca player on Friday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Villa, Messi and Ibrah all in one front line, if they could get games and gel together, would be ridiculous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

my usertitle sums up my current mood.

i hope Fergie's just doing his usual smokescreen bollocks, but i'm doubtful with the way the club is currently being run.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's said one more player is likely, just gotta hope it's not another Smalling-esque signing...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Villa, Messi and Ibrah all in one front line, if they could get games and gel together, would be ridiculous.


Ibra won't be a starter next season a lot of the time, if he is even there. It's pretty obvious it'll be Messi, Villa and Pedro/Bojan. 

Barcelona are so much better with Ibra. He fits the style of the team to no degree whatsoever.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Messi, Villa, Xabi, Iniesta, Fabregas all playing for the same team next season scares the living fuck out of me.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> my usertitle sums up my current mood.
> 
> i hope Fergie's just doing his usual smokescreen bollocks, but i'm doubtful with the way the club is currently being run.


Every season Fergie comes out and says "we're not signing anyone", then on the last day he spends 30 million on Berbatov.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah, sometime's it's better if he sticks to his word. although the berba thing was really obvious.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Meh, it's the usual tabloid drivel. They focus on a player they think we should have and will continue to link us to them until they've joined another club. Di Maria would be an alright signing, but he's not worth anywhere close to his hilarious price tag.
> 
> I doubt Smalling will feature much outside the Carling Cup and Hernandez, well, who knows. *I doubt he can flop like Diouf did*, but yeah, I guess he'll have a chance to show us what he's got at the World Cup for Mexico.


Diouf flopped? I know he hasn't played for Man Utd much but he did score a goal in his couple of games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He scored one goal I think, and then conspired to miss a bunch of easier chances. I just don't think he'll be good enough in all honesty, altho he's got time on his side and could end up better than expected.


----------



## LennyTheGeordie (May 18, 2010)

Diouf aint a bad player. To be fair he hasn't played that many games tbh.
Man City have mad a bid of £20million for Milner. I think he'd be better off at Aston Villa cos Man City would hardly play him like they usually do with there players i.e. De Jong
What does anyone think?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Calling Diouf a flop after half a season that was mostly played at Reserve level is slightly very embarrassing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A reliable radio station in spain has broke the story that kun agüero was informed of uniteds interest in him last night after atléticos defeat in the cops del Rey final. Can't honestly see us spunking the cash out on him but he needs a move to a top club to reach his potential and it would be nice if it was us. That radio station is usually on the money with Madrid transfers too.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

T-C said:


> A reliable radio station in spain has broke the story that kun agüero was informed of uniteds interest in him last night after atléticos defeat in the cops del Rey final. Can't honestly see us spunking the cash out on him but he needs a move to a top club to reach his potential and it would be nice if it was us. That radio station is usually on the money with Madrid transfers too.


There is no chance in hell we would get him. Although it would be pretty fucking amazing. He's already stated he wants to live in London anyway.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hear that Ribéry is about to sign a new contract that will keep him at Bayern until 2015 and will also make him the highest earner in the history of the club.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

would make a mess everywhere, but thankfully for my own sanity i don't believe it at all, just doesn't make any sense whats so ever.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Aguero will go somewhere this summer anyway, more than likely it will be Inter or Chelsea but I could see us going in for him. If we have any money that is...

The only reason I give that one any second thought is due to the source being Cadena Ser which is usually good with transfers in and out of Madrid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'd love it to be right, you know i would, but i just don't see it happening, i think he's Chelsea bound. would be the shock of the summer if he came with the way our finances are talked about.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd hate to see him at Chelsea (even though it is the most likely destination yes) mainly because I don't think I could be forced into disliking the little man.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Belhadj, KPB, Jermaine Jones, in at WHU Behrami to go to Roma in p/ex, Clichy wants to leave Le Arse, as well as Cesc

move along now.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Cesc will not leave, yet. 

Kun and Forlan will leave Atletico for sure.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

If Augero leaves they'll probably splash the cash out for Forlan to stay. Scored the winning goal against Liverpool and Fulham, he's very important to the team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't really see a top team who is going to pay the money to get Diegol at the moment either.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Diego's getting on a 'bit now as well, can't remember the last time a 30ish year old moved for a large ammount of money. I reckon he'll stay at Atletico for the rest of his career


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I doubt Diegol moves, and as for Aguero, I'd hate to see him join Chelsea, but it seems a likely destination. Inter are after him too, I'd rather he went there, and then I guess Man City is always a chance with their deep pockets.

Also I don't think Cesc will leave Arsenal, more tabloid drivel imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aren't Bayern in debt? if so, how can they afford the large contract that Ribery would obviously be commanding?

Apparently, Barca are 420 million in debt as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bayern Munich do have debt, but it's very much manageable. Bayern are renowned for being amongst the most financially prudent of the big teams in Europe, and they wouldn't have offered Ribery a large contract if they couldn't afford it. Generally speaking, Bayern never loan money from banks, however the costs of building the Allianz Arena have put them in debt for the time being.

I'm not sure about the details regarding the Barca debts. At any rate, the big Spanish clubs are able to get away with anything regarding their finances, as their governments will just bail them out. For instance, Real Madrid's multi-million dollar state of the art training centre was completely government funded.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Also I don't think Cesc will leave Arsenal, more tabloid drivel imo.


cesc is as good as gone. He's told wenger he wants to leave


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah he's gone gone gone, he wanted out last season but Wenger told him to wait, he knew it was happening this summer.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

3Bolt said:


> Belhadj, KPB, *Jermaine Jones*, in at WHU Behrami to go to Roma in p/ex, Clichy wants to leave Le Arse, as well as Cesc
> 
> move along now.


How come he isn't going to the World Cup with US? Thought they could have done with him...

Seem like good buys, and I'd prefer if WHU lept Behrami, but Roma's more attractive right now...Expect Clichy to stay and Cesc to go.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Most clubs are in huge amounts of debt. The papers thought it would be fun to jump on United though big time. Alright we might be one of the highest in world football in regards to debt but the top clubs out there are all in the same situation. It was just a story that snowballed for the campaign for green and gold.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that seems a little bit of a silly way of looking at it, almost head in the sand sort of post.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

Here we go!!!










Illa illa illa, Villa maravilla!!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Even though Valencia are my team in Spain I'm happy for Villa to get to show how good he is a top top club.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Two short rumours from Spains biggest sportspaper Marca :

- José Mourinho has been said to have agreed to a 3 year contract with Real Madrid.

- Ibrahimovic agent called Real Madrid a while ago to see if there was a chance for a possible deal. Real Madrid said "Thanks but no thanks".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MARCA is always my first choice toilet paper when i'm in Spain.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> Two short rumours from Spains biggest sportspaper Marca :
> 
> - José Mourinho has been said to have agreed to a 3 year contract with Real Madrid.
> *
> - Ibrahimovic agent called Real Madrid a while ago to see if there was a chance for a possible deal. Real Madrid said "Thanks but no thanks".*


:lmao

I still hope he stays at Barca. Read somewhere that Villa thinks he can be compatible working with Ibra.

Oh and nice seeing Villa in a Barca shirt.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HELLO TRANSFER WINDOW 2010. I'd forgotten we had these threads here.

Bit gutted to see Foster leave as admittedly I had a mancrush on him and thought he would be the NEXT BEST THING but clearly not.

Berbatov going nowhere which is probably fair as I think he deserves another shot but I'd ideally like us to sign another striker. Owen, Hernandez and Diouf won't cut it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm desperate to see Welbeck get a chance next season, have far more faith in him than Diouf, and still think he's more likely to make the grade than Macheda.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope Welbeck gets his chance too, but I heard Preston wanted him for another loan deal. Fuck that, they can take Diouf on loan instead 8*D


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hernandez won't cut it just because you can't even select him in the World Cup dream team, they've got Gio Santos & Vela instead. In all seriousness though I think we'll go with five strikers & Welbeck along with Diouf will be the ones to miss out, probably on loan somewhere. Not exactly sure why we're keeping Owen though, I'd much rather see someone like King on the bench instead.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Also its probably been said already but our new away shirt is fucking wank. Home is good but Nike are so fucking shit.

http://www.footballshirtculture.com...-united-away-2010-2011-nike-shirt-leaked.html


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

New Barça away shirt:










I like it


----------



## LennyTheGeordie (May 18, 2010)

Thats weird looking, but its different i suppose


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Better than the Salmon pink away,


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Barca mix it up with their away shirts, I guess because they can't with their home kit. I love the different shit they come out with.

Our kits for next season look wank as usual, bored of Nike giving good designs to basically every other team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GunnerMuse said:


> How come he isn't going to the World Cup with US? Thought they could have done with him...
> 
> Seem like good buys, and I'd prefer if WHU lept Behrami, but Roma's more attractive right now...Expect Clichy to stay and Cesc to go.


The U.S could use Jones.

Unfortunately, he's still NOT recovered from his leg injury from last summer. He broke his fibula(or tibula...or both?), and the corresponding surgey was poorly done. The screws and pins weren't placed in properly, and Jones experienced heavy pain. He had it corrected, I believe, but the pain still persists. 

I'm not sure when he'll be healthy again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chamakh has officially joined Arsenal on a free transfer from Bordeaux. For free, that's an amazing pickup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

One year too late, unfortunately, for Arsenal.

But still a welcomed move, and I hope he does well. I also hope this means Arsene will move Eduardo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Poor Eduardo, the guy was in good form and looked a lethal finisher before he broke his leg, and since then he's been distinctly average. Maybe playing as a foil to Adebayor suited him more than Van Persie, whom he is very alike if not anywhere near as good atm.

I guess if Fabregas goes, Arsenal will have more money, and maybe Wenger will use it for once, to get a goalkeeper and a defender or two, plus someone like Toulalan/Palombo/Rolfes to boss midfield.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That Barca shirt looks horrible. I don't mind the green, but the red and blue segment just clashes too much with it. I always liked the yellow one they had a year back.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> Poor Eduardo, the guy was in good form and looked a lethal finisher before he broke his leg, and since then he's been distinctly average. Maybe playing as a foil to Adebayor suited him more than Van Persie, whom he is very alike if not anywhere near as good atm.
> 
> I guess if Fabregas goes, Arsenal will have more money, and maybe Wenger will use it for once, to get a goalkeeper and a defender or two, plus someone like Toulalan/Palombo/Rolfes to boss midfield.


I dont think he's ever recovered mentally from the injury.

Until he does that, he just doesn't belong with the top clubs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a touch harsh. I mean, there's a guy down here playing footy (Australian Rules, different codes I know), who got his leg fallen on about 3 weeks into 2008. Snapped the bone practically in half, and it's still healing. However, he's still in a moon boot, and is absolutely petrified at the thought of playing again. For a guy like Eduardo, he would most likely be suffering a lot of mental angst at going out there, knowing how easy it is to fall over and possibly just snap his leg again. It wouldn't be surprising if Aaron Ramsey goes through the same thing. Arsenal need to use the pre-season to build his confidence back up, not just throw him away.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stick this in here as well as the CL thread - http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/ch...reaking-news-i-am-leaving-inter-jose-mourinho

Goal.com is usually shite and we all knew this was happening, but they seem to have quotes this time. Don't know how reliable the quotes are though, but I assume he'll be at Madrid before the World Cup.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's true, he said it to Sky Sports after the game. You could see by his actions and how emotional he looked that he's on his way. Hell, it's been obvious for months now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Madrid now do have a shot at winning La Liga I think. The Special One shall not fail.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Madrid now do have a shot at winning La Liga I think. The Special One shall not fail.


I'd probably agree, if not for a certain team named Barcelona. Unless something goes really wrong quickly, I can't see Barcelona not winning the title for years to come. The team is being built for the future and could easily be a dominent force for SEVERAL years.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

Real Madrid trying to win La Liga is like a guy trying to reach the sun: the guy is reaching and reaching and trying and trying but... the sun (Barça) is sooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooo far away


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Madrid won't win the league as long as they continue this ridiculous manager merry go round. They spunked something like £200 million on new players last year and won fuck all, they can't do it unless someone works out how to play them. I don't think even Mourinho can make it work. Barcelona, much more careful with signings, flow brilliantly. 

All that said, I think Barca only won the league by a few points? Its not like Madrid were gash, they just didn't have much of a return on their spending. So I dunno really lolz.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Madrid wont win the league until they get a proper left back and some decent cover for Albiol/Pepe with Metzelder gone, they've got fuck all. Thing is, Perez wont spend big bucks on defenders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

As said in various interviews, Real is now a publicity club and a media circus. That's why they bought all the "good looking" players, like CR7 and co, while skipping on guys like Ronaldinho. Don't know how true that last part is, but Real definitely are not your average football club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That's more or less Perez's doing. He only spends big bucks on marketable big names in attack, and his stance on Makelele was the funniest thing I've ever read as he dismissed him for being a negative player, yet once he left Real they didnt win anything for 4 years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Might have to support Real for the next two years sadly, need Jose to win everything in 2 years, 3 at the most so he take over the real biggest job in football.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Manager of Brazil?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Would you really want mourinho at united?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i dunno honestly, i go one way then the other, i'd rather have him than be against him again, his football isn't what i want at Utd though, it'll be interesting to see if he continues the same style at Real or if he's forced to change his way while remaining capable of winning everything. today i say yes, but the future only god knows.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Madrid DO have a huge chance to win the league with Mourinho. The reason they didn't win it this year is because they lost both Classico's. With Mourinho at helm, there is no way that Barcelona will win at Santiago Bernabeu. Barcelona are the best team in the world today, but Mourinho is the best manager in the world at winning games.

We're going to see a very different Madrid next season. Maybe not a very attractive one, but in the big games they're going to be super efficient. It's the minimum Mourinho will command.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Madrid will only win the league if thet improve their defenses, and I believe Mourinho will do that. Perez will have to give in and spend up on defensive players tho, coz that's far from his policy.

Few good German players around on free's atm, Timo Hildebrand, Arne Friedrich and Roberto Hilbert. All are/have played for the national team too. Would be good pickups for most clubs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

According to a Spanish radio station or something, Di Maria has signed with Real Madrid for 40 million Euros.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kinda random and unneeded signing, i presume it's a jose one. i hope they have a clear out and i hope we're there to pick up some of the bargains and not regret missing out on talent like last season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's a report from a Portuguese radio station and they tout benfica players about every week. I wouldn't read anything into it based on that rumour.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, Portuguese. I wasn't sure which one it was


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently now Fabregas's father says that his son wants a quick transfer to Barca. :lmao

All these reports, just go already Cesc!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm sick of it! I'd prefer the transfer just to go through and be done with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's boring, trying to be a Ronaldo to Real story again, we don't need another one.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Arsenal should just let him go. After expressing your desire to leave a club it's hard would be hard to wait for ANOTHER season stuck in an Arsenal shirt. He'd probably still give 100% though. 

I read somewhere that Huigain (sp) will not be offered a new contract and reportidly up for sale for around £69 million, such a huge price tag considering Villa went for £35 million. Alright there is a 6 year age gap but still.

Also, Madrid have apparantely made an offer for Silva. They are just waiting on whether Jose wants him or something. Fergie loves him so let's hope he makes a bid. Silva has actually been quoted in saying that it would be hard to say no to United. Do the right thing Fergie, pleasssse.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It was Maradona who said that they havn't offered Higuain a new contract & he could leave. If there's any truth in the Dzeko to Madrid rumours then anything could happen, would be madness though but not really surprising at the same time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if Mad Mara said it, it's probs total bollocks tbf.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

All depends where Jose wants to go with his new squad. They apparantely have Di Maria though too, although I call BS.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That seems reasonable to me, I can see Jose actually building a team, and not just a selection of big names to sell shirts, so he fits that idea in a way (although even with the current squad they really don't need him). I think Higuain is going nowhere, and if he does he'll end up going to City i guess....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep. Jose will buy players to fit his team/style of play. City buy individuals for silly prices, that's why they won't go anywhere for a while. I'm suprised they didn't put in a non sensical bid for Villa for the sake of it too seeing as he only went for £35 million in this climate. They'll probably get Milner for like £28 million range which is silly money for a solid player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Higuain for 69 million? Yeah, right.

Cesc should just go, so this season isn't lost via his distractions.

Real just needs to offer the 40-50 million, that Arsene is waiting for.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

and for him to then not spend it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Also, Madrid have apparantely made an offer for Silva. They are just waiting on whether Jose wants him or something. Fergie loves him so let's hope he makes a bid. Silva has actually been quoted in saying that it would be hard to say no to United. Do the right thing Fergie, pleasssse.


Would love to have him on the left of our midfield, very talented winger and playmaker.

Also, 69m for Higuain? :lmao

Fuck off Real. If it's true that is.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Few stories today:

£20m Van Der Vaart to United. NO THANK YOU

£15m price tag for Pineaar. LOL

Jose said bid £50m for Essien and Ashley Cole.

Tottenham are to bid £9m for Micah Richards.

Owain Coyle has slapped a £30m price tag on Gary Cahill. LOL no 2

Mark Schwarzer is thought be a solution to Arsenal goalkeeping worries.

Not saying I believe any of them, just throwing them out so we can laugh/moan/agree etc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

what's your beef against Van Der Vaart exactly?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I like VDV, would've liked to have signed him last season when Real wanted to get rid.

:lmao @ Gary Cahill. Another average yet overhyped coz he's English player.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't think he would be a good fit at United. He's 27 and his best days are behind him. I can't see him playing in our much loved 4-5-1 system
either. 

His missus though, well I wouldn't mind her.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pienaar for 15 mil? Ludicrous price for an average at best player.

69 mil for Higuain? Lmao. Lmao. Lmao.

He's good, but that'd put him in the same price range as Torres. He sure as hell isn't Torres good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

he'd play more games than Torres though, who's trying to be the new Saha.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

By what standard is Pienaar an average player? He was one of the best midfielder of last season. Probably better than Milner, but obviously because he's not English, he doesn't get near the credit for it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Having seen Pienaar a lot during Landon's time with Everton, I'd say that 15 million is about right.

While Felliani and Arteta were out, Pienaar was running the show. Did rather well for himself.

Schwarzer? Eh? 

If Richards moves for just 9 million, I'll be disappointed that Arsenal didn't go after him.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Kizza said:


> Pienaar for 15 mil? Ludicrous price for an average at best player.
> 
> 69 mil for Higuain? Lmao. Lmao. Lmao.
> 
> He's good, but that'd put him in the same price range as Torres. He sure as hell isn't Torres good.



Higuain hasn't peaked yet, like Torres is in the process of. He's only 22, 4 years younger than Torres.

I dont think 50 million euros is asking too much. 60-65 million Juve will probably snatch him up *if* Mourinho doesn't want him and finances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

in the current market around 15mil isn't over the top for Pienaar, but i guess that just shows you what a mess the finances are in football at the moment. if he's an 'average' player then average really doesn't mean what it used to.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, that does say 'believe' inside it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wondering - is it only transfer rumours that can be discussed in here, or is this pretty much the official 'Premier League Discussion Thread' for the off-season?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Just wondering - is it only transfer rumours that can be discussed in here, or is this pretty much the official 'Premier League Discussion Thread' for the off-season?


Its the Official Silly Season - Transfers & Gossip & Enigma's Spam Thread 10/11

It is effecitvely the Premiership (its till called that in my head) thread but there's not much happening in terms of the Greatest League in the World the summer. It'll explode after the World Cup I reckon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah it's basically a pre-season thread but with a comedy title.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Manchester United's shirt looks terrific I must say, as does Chelsea's new one if I remember correctly.

Question: Why does Wenger persist in using Theo Walcott as a winger? It's painfully obvious that he can't play effectively in the role. I remember watching him play as a Striker for the England U'21's and he was lethal - finished ever so cooly.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Question: Why does Wenger persist in using Theo Walcott as a winger? It's painfully obvious that he can't play effectively in the role. I remember watching him play as a Striker for the England U'21's and he was lethal - finished ever so cooly.


I've already said that far too many times but yeah, you'd think he would've at least tryed it again with van Persie being out for the majority of the season, he opted for the greatest footballer that ever lived instead though in Bendtner. They've got Chamakh now anyway so he'll give them something different if his Bordeaux days are anything to go by.



Klebold said:


> Manchester United's shirt looks terrific I must say, as does Chelsea's new one if I remember correctly.












.....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Pienaar for £15 million in this footballing climate right now isn't pathetic but Sjendar (sp) went for the exact price tag last season. I can't get over how much of a steal that was. Unbelieveable.

Sgt. Pepper, IMO if Pienaar was English he wouldn't be given as good as praise as you think he deserves. I think English/British talent can be underrated at times. If he was Spanish/German/French or something, then I would understand your point.

Call me crazy/stupid/biased or whatever but not many managers (especially top 4) would have given Jonny Evans a chance to start at the top level because he is Irish. If he had a name like Sergio Boletti (i dunno) then managers would be more reliant on giving him a chance. Take Brazil for example you always hear people say 'he must be good, he's Brazilian'. 

Rafa has rarely given acadamey players to shine and prosper. Granted some probably couldn't hack it but he never gave British players a real chance considering how poor some of the Liverpool players have been this season. Probably been biased because I'm a United fan here but that's my take on things. Completely off topic I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess I wasn't thinking of how over inflated the prices are these days for players. Just saw the Gary Cahil 30 million bit. Piennar deserves to be 15 mil if that's the case, ridiculous estimates being thrown around.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pienaar is on a free, no?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Plus, Pellegrini has been fired and Mourinho is going to Real, not sure if that constitutes as a transfer but I wasn't sure where else to put it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> Pienaar is on a free, no?


He will be next summer if he doesn't sign a new contract with Everton, which is becoming more and more likely with every passing day.

Moyes seems to be intent on holding on to him and happy to risk losing him on a free when his contract's up a year from now. Moyes is stubborn but it could just be a tactic to get more money for him now, which is understandable.

That Chelsea shirt is shit, not to mention it's recycled from 2008/9 with red on the collar. Scandalous!


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Leeds just signed Kasper Schmeichel on a free after his release from Notts County. Good signing for us IMO, especially since Birmingham, Bolton, and the like were interested in him according to the papers. 

He's been given the #1 shirt as well, so hopefully he can make an impression. .

As for the Chelsea shirt, it just looks the same other than the collar although that's recycled from the 08/09 season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good signing?

A real risk to the harmony of the dressing room. A lot of talk about him threatening other players at County and being something of a hothead.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Good signing?
> 
> A real risk to the harmony of the dressing room. A lot of talk about him threatening other players at County and being something of a hothead.


Hadn't heard anything of that but maybe being at a much bigger club and being surrounded by better players will allow him to fit in more instead of feeling better than everyone else (which being honest he was at Notts).


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

really excited about us signing Schmeichel, shows Larry means business and will hopefully just be the start of many great signings this summer


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Now we're apparently interested in Rob Hulse according to reports, a former player of ours. I liked him at Leeds before he decided to move elsewhere. He's done well for Derby and even their coach has stated _"As much as we'd like to keep Rob, financially, we will maybe look to sell him."_

I'd be a very happy Leeds supporter if we:
~ Bring back Hulse.
~ Make Beckford sign a new deal.
~ Bring in a few more quality players, which is obvious we'll do.

8*D


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

As long as you keep hold of Snodgrass you'll be in with a chance of promotion. The guy is terrific.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dzeko to city apparently.

Sky are reporting that city are in talks for gago and higuain, who hate eachother incidentally. I hope we at least try for higuain.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

T-C said:


> Dzeko to city apparently.
> 
> Sky are reporting that city are in talks for gago and higuain, *who hate eachother incidentally.* I hope we at least try for higuain.


They do? I'd like to hear more about this.

Apparently they're trying to get Van Der Vaart as well as the other two. Higuain coming in and playing with Tevez would be a good partnership, though I doubt Adebayor would be content with sitting on the bench/squad rotation. Santa Cruz and Bellamy would probably be on their way also.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this is going to be a depressing as fuck summer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm starting to think we will not even bother going for Aguero 

I won't be surprised if we just extend Ballack and J. Coles contract and call it a day. If that happens, then we won't win shit this season. I know it's not even June yet, but prices are going to sky rocket after the World Cup.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Joel said:


> I'm starting to think we will not even bother going for Aguero
> 
> I won't be surprised if we just extend Ballack and J. Coles contract and call it a day. *If that happens, then we won't win shit this season.* I know it's not even June yet, but prices are going to sky rocket after the World Cup.


If United are finished spending then I wouldn't be so sure about that. If anyone, City will make the biggest challenge. I still think Chelsea will grind out a good season as per usual. Hopefully they bring in an exciting young player to freshen things up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Klebold said:


> They do? I'd like to hear more about this.
> 
> Apparently they're trying to get Van Der Vaart as well as the other two. Higuain coming in and playing with Tevez would be a good partnership, though I doubt Adebayor would be content with sitting on the bench/squad rotation. Santa Cruz and Bellamy would probably be on their way also.


They just dislike eachother. That's the main reason why maradona didn't call higuian up to the national squad for a long time, because he thought gago was more important. Now he realises how important higuain is though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is Man City selling? Santa Cruz and Bellamy?

I haven't looked at the rumors in a week or so. I should do that now. For a laugh. A sad laugh. Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All about City, Real and were Cesc will be playing this summer, or and who Gunners and United won't be buying, stubborn old men.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> *Who is Man City selling? Santa Cruz and Bellamy?*
> 
> I haven't looked at the rumors in a week or so. I should do that now. For a laugh. A sad laugh. Arsenal.


Well they're trying to sign Dzeko and Higuain so I would imagine Santa Cruz and Bellamy would be on their way out, as well as that useless waste called Jo. Apparently CARDIFF want to sign Bellamy for next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bellamy should go back to Newcastle. I like to hate them, and give me more fuel for my fire. Santa Cruz should have never gone to MCFC. I wonder if Citeh can get back half of what they paid for him. Probably not. 

City can try to buy Higuain all they want, but he's not going anywhere. Unless THESPECIALONE! has no plans for him. Which, I doubt is the case.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's not about Jose, it's about Perez and he would happily offload Higuain. Perez looks at Higuain and doesn't see a talented striker who scores goals for fun, he sees a Calderon signing who is playing where Benzema (his signing) should be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wouldn't shock me if Tevez was off as well.


I've made my peace with us signing no one, i say made my peace, i'm livid, but that's life.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well then. Perez is a moron.

Quite the ego the man has, to the point where he can't keep an ultra-talented player because of who purchased him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't see us signing anyone for a decent fee anyway.

And Mikey, that is just the club that is Real Madrid, a joke.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So Citeh are going to sign everyone under the sun, amazing. And whoever we wan't theyll probably up the price because they can and all they want to do is sign 'names.'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got no problem with Fergie looking for value, but atleast get a couple of players for the present, otherwise it'll clearly be the season just gone all over again, but imo worse as I'm certain Rooney won't stay fit for the majority of the season like he somehow managed this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That is some shit. But I can take solace in that they're still a year away from Champions League football.

Suck on that, Citeh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The other positive is Liverpool are looking even more fucked.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I think I heard somewhere today that Torres agent said that he was staying at Liverpool. Something for them to be happy about. 

Suprised I haven't heard any Gourcuff yet. Fergie should be extra quiet and snap him up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

remember reading that City were after him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Then Torres came out and said that he didn't know of what his agent said and that he was going to resolve his future after the world cup. I don't see him leaving them yet though, Stevie Me on the other hand....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the list of players Citeh is NOT going after is smaller than the ones they're going after. oof.



> Stevie Me on the other hand....


Mourinho likes him. Just sayin'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just don't see why either of them would want to stay, the future isn't bright and it's not like it looks a sure thing they'll be anywhere near getting into the top 4 next season. we all know Gerrard is full of shit, and Torres can do so much better and even though he's made of glass deserves to be playing CL football.

perfect world Gerrard, Torres, Lampard, Essien, Cole all fuck off out of the country this summer.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

For what it's worth United are trying to sign Belgian teenager Alexander Maes, a midfielder. He's a team-mate of Marnic Vermijl, a 17 year old right-back who they've already agreed to sign from Standard Liege for £300k compensation. Won't be featuring this season but Vermijl is supposedly rated very highly by Fergie. Other than that though it's just Smalling and Hernandez atm.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

According to some papers over here, Liverpool are planning on spending £22 million on Man City trio Nedum Onuoha, Micah Richards, and Michael Johnson. Heard that Newcastle, Birmingham, Villa, and the like want Onuoha too so I'm expecting him to leave.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm getting sick of the phrases '17 year old teenage sensation' 'will be loaned back out for another year' at United. We need talent NOW.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Panic! said:


> According to some papers over here, Liverpool are planning on spending £22 million on Man City trio Nedum Onuoha, Micah Richards, and Michael Johnson. Heard that Newcastle, Birmingham, Villa, and the like want Onuoha too so I'm expecting him to leave.


I'd gain massive respect for Liverpool if they invested in those three young English players. They've already signed Jonjo Shelvey and Raheem Sterling which is a step in the right direction.

Awesome fact: I became friends with Sterling on Facebook to find out his exact date of birth. Why? So that I could create him on Football Manager 2010, of course.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Question. Does anyone think Neymar from Santos could make it in EPL, or is he purely too short?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He'd be a good foil to a Zigic like player.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Word said:


> I'm getting sick of the phrases '17 year old teenage sensation' 'will be loaned back out for another year' at United. We need talent NOW.


They don't have cash to spend. Only Hernandez and Smalling thus far...Everton might have a bigger budget.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

David Gill has been quoted in the Independant saying that there is money to spend. Around £95 million or something I think. So there are funds available but Fergie won't spend in an inflamed Market.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Question. Does anyone think Neymar from Santos could make it in EPL, or is he purely too short?


He's 5 ft 8, taller than the likes of Aaron Lennon and Sean Wright-Phillips. Granted, they're wingers whereas Neymar is a striker, but the Brazilian has the pace to trouble EPL defenders as well as a lot of skill. Robinho is the same height as him and he still managed to bag 14 goals or so in his first season with Man City. It depends on his team-mates on how they all play tbh.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

According to Sky Sports News, Everton are opening talks with Jermaine Beckford .


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Panic! said:


> According to Sky Sports News, Everton are opening talks with Jermaine Beckford .


They should gives James Vaughan a chance instead of going after bleddy Beckford. In any event they've already agreed to sign 19-year-old Portugese youth international Striker Joao Silva from Desportivo Aves for £500k. I want to see Jose Baxter get given a chance in the team. A lot of hype around him a couple of years or so ago. He's only 18 atm I think.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, it has officially been confirmed. Leeds have cancelled the contract of Jermaine Beckford early so he can begin negotiations with Everton tomorrow morning.

Sad day, indeed .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Must be sad being a Leeds fan, but I'm happy for Everton. Beckford looked great in the FA Cup and I think he'll fit well with Moyes's Blues.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Be interested if he can truly make the step up.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Must be sad being a Leeds fan, but I'm happy for Everton. Beckford looked great in the FA Cup and I think he'll fit well with Moyes's Blues.


I hope Beckford does well at Everton. He's helped us gain promotion and I hope he can make the step up in the Premiership. If he fails at Everton though, we'll always be waiting for him to come back but I truly hope he makes it at Everton.

With Beckford gone, Leeds have now been linked to free agent Marlon Harewood. To all of you Major League Soccer fans, DC United have apparently made the offer though as have Turkish side Bursaspor. He would be an alright signing but I'd rather we buy Hulse. Only problem is that Palace, QPR, and Burnley are linked to him. Wish we would make the bid for Gary Hooper or Billy Paynter.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Panic! said:


> I hope Beckford does well at Everton. He's helped us gain promotion and I hope he can make the step up in the Premiership. If he fails at Everton though, we'll always be waiting for him to come back but I truly hope he makes it at Everton.
> 
> With Beckford gone, Leeds have now been linked to free agent Marlon Harewood. To all of you Major League Soccer fans, DC United have apparently made the offer though as have Turkish side Bursaspor. He would be an alright signing but I'd rather we buy Hulse. Only problem is that Palace, QPR, and Burnley are linked to him. Wish we would make the bid for Gary Hooper or Billy Paynter.


Marlon would be a better choice than Hulse. Strong, quick, free - scores goals in that league. Hulse is pretty one-dimensional and would command a transfer fee. 

How much do Leeds have to spend these days?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Marlon would be a better choice than Hulse. Strong, quick, free - scores goals in that league. Hulse is pretty one-dimensional and would command a transfer fee.
> *
> How much do Leeds have to spend these days?*


A decent amount but unfortunately probably not that much hence why we seem to be looking to free agents. Grayson stated that he wouldn't overspend either so that plays a part. According to websites, we're in the running for Gary Hooper now. He'd be a great signing.

Off-topic though it's terrible to see those hooligan scumbags Millwall promoted to the Championship. Wonder if we'll enquire about Billy Paynter now though. No chance of Austin joining even if we were to look at him.

*EDIT - *Also IMO we need a good quality right back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Panic! said:


> A decent amount but unfortunately probably not that much hence why we seem to be looking to free agents. Grayson stated that he wouldn't overspend either so that plays a part. According to websites, we're in the running for Gary Hooper now. He'd be a great signing.
> 
> *Off-topic though it's terrible to see those hooligan scumbags Millwall promoted to the Championship*. Wonder if we'll enquire about Billy Paynter now though. No chance of Austin joining even if we were to look at him.
> 
> *EDIT - *Also IMO we need a good quality right back.


A tad ironic.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Word said:


> David Gill has been quoted in the Independant saying that there is money to spend. Around £95 million or something I think. So there are funds available but Fergie won't spend in an inflamed Market.


I'd like to believe that, but United's huge debts doubled with UEFA's new financial rules, I'm quite sure cashflow towards transfers has reduced.

The *only* reason United were able to post a profit in the last year was due to the Ronaldo sale. And prices aren't going down, they're just going to keep going up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gill can fuck off. We clearly don't have the money to spend. Fergie's been banging on about 'value for money' all of a sudden (when he was previously able to spend £30 million on Berbatov when we had it, similar amounts on Rooney, Ferdinand, etc) but we've just wasted £7 million on a little Mexican who really will do fuck all, we spent money on Ljajic (I don't know how to spell that) and Tosic and ended up getting rid of them. We're wasting money on useless prospects like Diouf and getting Michael Owen on a free wasn't a masterstroke, we got him because he was free and desperately needed a striker. We could have gone for Benzema that summer if we'd actually had that Ronaldo money to spend. 

We'll end up selling Berbatov for about £15 million, getting some useless 'good value' replacement and really fucking the season up. If we've really got the money, Gill needs to stop talking the talk about it and actually make some decent money signings to improve the squad, not keep running to the press to make clear his embarassing support of the Glazers.

The 'inflamed' market line is old. We are in poor economic times but Madrid, Chelsea, City and to an extent Barcelona are all going to be spending big this summer. Granted they have these mega-rich owners but we're a fucking big club and we shouldn't be worried about value if we really have £90 million to spend. That'd get us two decent players for £45 million each (I wouldn't justify this, its far too much, I'm just making a point) and we'd be set for the season. We can't afford to waste time waiting for the economy to pick up and get left behind AGAIN. We did brilliantly this season without spending big but there are holes in the team that need fixing, especially if we end up playing catch up to Chelsea again. We'll have a transitional squad soon enough.

There's plenty of decent players out there we could go for - but we don't have the money. Glazers need to fuck off as soon as possible but they seem intent on running the club into the ground. Red Knights bid all but over now apparantly. 

/Rant


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently the Beckford to Everton deal is done.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8716202.stm



> *Midfielder Aaron Ramsey has signed a new long-term contract at Arsenal.*
> 
> Ramsey, 19, joined Arsenal from Cardiff in the summer of 2008 for £5m and is currently recovering from a broken leg, suffered against Stoke in February.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Apparently Chelsea are after Benayoun.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Apparently the Beckford to Everton deal is done.


The deal has been done. Here he is with the Everton shirt.

http://www.evertonfc.com/assets/_files/cached/img/494x270/may_10/efc__1275305177_beckford-shirt.jpg

Does not look right with that shirt. 



King Kenny said:


> Apparently Chelsea are after Benayoun.


Can't blame them. Benayoun has been one of the better players for Liverpool in the 09/10 season and with Joe Cole on the verge of leaving, he would be a good replacement.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool need to hold on to Benayoun, Gerrard and Torres this summer. It's going to be a long one for them I think.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Leeds sign Billy Paynter. 

http://www.leedsunited.com/news/20100602/billys-the-boy-_2247585_2063633


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Madrid after Gerrard now according to Marca but since its Marca is actually bollocks so ignore this post.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fingers crossed it's true, only worth about 3mil on current form though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All change at Anfield - Rafa gone. 

Its the Mirror so I don't know - http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Liverpool-sack-manager-Rafa-Benitez-article446441.html

Times running with this tomorrow - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/article7142868.ece


Torres will go next, Chelsea or City perhaps.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm quite upset really. As a United fan, I would of wanted him to stay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking gutted if he goes, although the blow would be softened if Gerrard, Torres and Mascherano go as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hope they fall apart, even more. But I hope Gerrard stays, just for the hilarity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard staying there his entire career and never winning the league would be pretty orgasmic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wonder if Torres might actually stay depending on the next manager. I think Hiddink is one name touted.

Can I just say - another Engima football exclusive for you there  (alright, not really, I've got a new TV and spent my day setting it up and looking at football websites. Fuck revision)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

If Torres goes, at least they still have David N'Gog.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The way sky sports are reporting this now makes it seem like Rafa is as good as gone from liverpool, make of that what you want. Sky have a slight tendancy to over dramatize things.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Eh its breaking on BBC, Times have an article, Mirror speculating. I think its not a case of 'if'; rather 'how' - will it be Rafa sacked? Or offered a severance deal? Lots of stuff to sort out, but I think its clear he's gone, or going.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Struggling to think of anyone they could get in to take over. O'Neil maybe?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bad fucking day, still they'll struggle to get 4th whoever takes over.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

O'Neill is a fairly good shout, didn't he get a new contract though?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fabio Cannavaro is out of Juventus as he signs with Al-Ahli Dubai.

If Rafa is gone, I hope we get Torres.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Fabio Cannavaro is out of Juventus as he signs with *Al-Ahli Dubai*.
> 
> If Rafa is gone, I hope we get Torres.


Whoa! That's the club I support here!  Crazy. Ali Karimi used to play for Al-Ahli. Might actually go to a match now...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

O'Neill has a year by year contract and wouldn't require much compensation I imagine. He'd be willing to leave Villa too as they've gotten as far as I think they can go. MON should be the top of all British teams managerial shortlists.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Atleast if he goes to Liverpool he won't ever step into Fergie's shoes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I echo the above feelings.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rafa offically gone.

Hoping for Big Roy or MoN personally, two people the players can respect and will eventually play for. I don't think that was the case with Rafa at the end. I think a fresh start is what the club needs and it starts with the manager and then the owners at the end of the year, or before. I think the new feeling will help us as it's been painfully obvious things have become too comfortable and stagnant. I'm hoping it breaths new life into the likes of Stevie G.

I laugh at the people laughing at Rafa going. Surely rival fans would have wanted him to stay and continue to take the team in the wrong direction? Now management has changed, things can't possibly get any worse. I'm personally hoping that is MoN comes in, he brings Milner and/or Young with him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He'll bring Heskey with him.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Role Model said:


> Atleast if he goes to Liverpool he won't ever step into Fergie's shoes.


You would object to Martin O'Neill succeeding Fergie? I think he'd make a great replacement.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Klebold said:


> You would object to Martin O'Neill succeeding Fergie? I think he'd make a great replacement.


I don't understand this - like those calling for Moyes to be the next United manager.

I both hope and fear it'll be Mourinho - hope because he's good, fear because he's really a massive twat and will leave in two years.

Anyone will be a step down.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

O'neils style of football is shite. Play on the counter and hoof it up to a big man. Don't want that near old Trafford, thanks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Barca's bid of 35 million was rejected by Arsenal. Arsenal values Cesc at 87 million. (Wow, that's a lot) I say just offer 55 million and Yaya for Cesc. I'm down for that. :side:

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_6186020,00.html

Micah Richards to Le Arsenelle?

http://www.footylatest.com/north-london-rivals-set-for-battle-to-sign-man-city-starlet/14607

Joe Cole a done deal to Arsenal?

http://justarsenal.com/joe-cole-signs-a-three-year-deal-with-arsenal/4168


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

T-C said:


> O'neils style of football is shite. Play on the counter and hoof it up to a big man. Don't want that near old Trafford, thanks.


But he'll bring Heskey and we can play him alongside Rooney. :side:


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez has been offered a £3m severance deal to *leave immediately*, BBC Sport understands.


No surprise, and I'm glad Liverpool didn't forget they had a horrible season. Rafa's constant whining about a lack of cash wasn't justified, considering he wasted cash on players who just didn't cut it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Cole and Richards to Arsenal? But they're both English. :hmm:

Whilst I'm a Spurs fan and obviously don't want Liverpool to be competing with us it's going to be a much more pleasant league without Benitez managing in it next season. Maybe it's just me but he exudes an infectious tiredness and his voice has grown to be incredibly irritating in press conferences.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Cole and* Richards* to Arsenal? But they're both English. :hmm:
> 
> Whilst I'm a Spurs fan and obviously don't want Liverpool to be competing with us it's going to be a much more pleasant league without Benitez managing in it next season. Maybe it's just me but he exudes an infectious tiredness and his voice has grown to be incredibly irritating in press conferences.


And we all know what happened the last time Arsene bought a young Englishman who wasn't a teenager..Francis Jeffers never did recover.

Seriously though, Cole and Richards would bring experience and some much needed steel to the backline respectively.

As for no Rafa, it'll mean I have less opportunity to laugh. "We are going to be competing for the League Title", "We WILL finish 4th". How long do you think it'll be before we hear another Liverpool manager say that?

Pity.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hear Yaya has interest in signing with Chelsea. With Ballack possibly gone I welcome Toure with open arms.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Cole and Richards to Arsenal would make me very happy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

much prefer Moyes at Utd over O'neil. don't really like either though.


----------



## Bwfc1993 (Jan 18, 2010)

Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez is on the verge of leaving the club after six years in charge, BBC Sport understands.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Moyes is good. If Wenger died tomorrow, then I wouldn't object to him getting the job. He'd be a much better appointment for a top club than Martin O'Neill.

As for United, obviously most supporters would want Mourinho, and that could be realistic down the line. However if Fergie were to give it up after next season and Mourinho doing well at Madrid, there wouldn't be many better around for the job than Moyes, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Steve Bruce will replace Wenger whenever he steps down.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Avram Grant is the new manager of West Ham United, stays in the Premier League.

Apparently Inter Milan are considering Rafa Benitez as a replacement for Jose.

And apparently, Carlo Ancelotti has met with Ibrahimovic in Miami, in talks for joining Chelsea. Probably only just both taking a vacation in the same place. I've said before I would like Ibra with us. But can we sign someone already? There's just been a bunch of rumors so far, while Arsenal and Man U have signed new strikers. :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

AVRAM 

O'Neill is a grade A tosser, his football is awful, his attitude is awful, his signings are awful, the quicker he disappear up his own arsehole the better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

From Mourinho to Rafa? Oh dear.

Everton's new away kit is fucking gash.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lolz @ Rafa to Inter. Do they suddenly want to go back to pre-06?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll do well still, unless Jose takes everyone with him to Real. expect Maicon to go for starters, so that's a big blow.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

You got to love the new Everton away kit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's gone....

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-1

Mr Benitez relinquishes his position as team manager after six years and the Board of Directors would like to place on record their grateful thanks for his services and wish him all the best in his future career.

The Board has now asked Managing Director Christian Purslow, with the assistance of Club Ambassador Kenny Dalglish, to begin a formal search to identify and assess potential candidates for the managerial position.

No timescale has been placed on the process and Liverpool FC will make no further statement until a new manager is appointed.

LFC Chairman Martin Broughton said: "Rafa will forever be part of Liverpool folklore after bringing home the Champions League following the epic final in Istanbul but after a disappointing season both parties felt a fresh start would be best for all concerned.''

Rafael Benitez said: "It is very sad for me to announce that I will no longer be manager of Liverpool FC. I would like to thank all of the staff and players for their efforts. 

"I'll always keep in my heart the good times I've had here, the strong and loyal support of the fans in the tough times and the love from Liverpool. I have no words to thank you enough for all these years and I am very proud to say that I was your manager.

"Thank you so much once more and always remember: You'll never walk alone."


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone looked at the RAWK forum? They're treating him like a God, brilliant stuff.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol RAWK. Total madhouse that place.

Of course Maicon suddenly has this "dream" to go to Madrid, how convinient


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully Liverpool appoint Dalglish, Hodgson or O'Neill.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck off with O'Neil. Don't want him anywhere near Liverpool.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> Fuck off with O'Neil. Don't want him anywhere near Liverpool.


Not understanding that attitude at all. His football is no worse than Rafa's and he spends his money wiseley. Not to mention he is British and has an eye for buying British players. Sterling and Shelvey would benefit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

liverpool really are in the mire, aren't they? Rafa gone, their owners, a chelsea supporting chairman (thats hilarious btw), gerrard seemingly in decline, torres' future uncertain (I think he'll stay though). Long may this continue!


----------



## YNWA (Jun 8, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Anyone looked at the RAWK forum? They're treating him like a God, brilliant stuff.


Tis very funny


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fair do's that Liverpool fans will see Benitez warmly, he's done very well there up until this season. At the end of the day, the reason he's going isn't any fault of his own really, it's because of financial mismanagement of those upstairs.

It seems to me Man Utd fans have a very warped view of what is and isn't a successful stint.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Benitez blamed cashflow and execs for his problems* all* season. This from a man who guaranteed 4th place several months into the season. 

Naturally Liverpool fans will still take to him. The owners did make mistakes, but there's no arguing that Rafa's been tactically bankrupt on several occasions this year. With virtually the same side that finished 2nd last season, he's been able to fall well below any reasonable expectations. United and Arsenal spent less money in the window and stayed where they were..so money is not an excuse.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this is as bad as it will get for them really, they're too big a club to get much worse. They'll challenge for 4th next season. I'll gladly be proved wrong, however.

Actually, if Torres has a super duper (I don't know why I used that phrase) World Cup then he might bugger off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'd think things couldn't get much worse, but whatever happens, they're going to really struggle to get 4th. still unsure Spurs will be able to repeat this years form, but I'm certain City will be very much in the hunt. Can't write off Everton either, if they can avoid major injuries.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello. Newb to the site but came across this thread..

I'm an Aston Villa fan.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Apparantely, Cole's agent said he will not be signing for Arsenal. Maybe he is off to us?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

its on


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

like donkey kong.

Who's Yaya Toure signed for then? His agent says he's going to an English club. Got to be City or Chelsea. Chelsea because of the Ivory Coast massive, City because of his big brother.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If our midfield next season is:

----------Yaya---------
--Essien--Lampard--

The world would end. I'm calling it now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Cole to West Ham







admit it, you were all hooked for a second.

Ben-Haim is a definite tho, even admittted by Adrainkou on the pompey website.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A Yaya-Essien midfield would be pretty fucking scary.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ben-Haim?

What's that? 30 clubs since he came to England?

Lord alive.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nate_h said:


> Hello. Newb to the site but came across this thread..
> 
> I'm an Aston Villa fan.


Welcome. I think there are few other AV supporters here, but you can never have enough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


> like donkey kong.
> 
> Who's Yaya Toure signed for then? His agent says he's going to an English club. Got to be City or Chelsea. Chelsea because of the Ivory Coast massive, City because of his big brother.


Apparently he wants it to be Chelsea, he doesn't want to go to City cos they don't have CL.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Apparently he wants it to be Chelsea, he doesn't want to go to City cos they don't have CL.


He'll end up going to City in the end. The threat of big brother pummeling him must be a factor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Manchester United are weighing up a move for Real Madrid playmaker Rafael van der Vaart.
> 
> Barcelona midfielder Yaya Toure is desperate to join Manchester City with his agent already in talks with the Premier League club.
> 
> ...


Just the stuff off the BBC Transfer Rumours page.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Wolverhampton Wanderers have signed Stephen Fletcher from Burnley for an undisclosed fee.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

As if I needed another reason to hate Liverpool fans... they're burning American flags now.

Rather despicable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> As if I needed another reason to hate Liverpool fans... they're burning American flags now.
> 
> Rather despicable.


That's a good thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How so?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

toughen up Mikey and teach them some business sense. then no flags would be burnt.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If LFC supporters want change, then they need to stop showing up.

but if they keep acting like sheep and buying tickets, how can they expect change?


----------



## Brit Wres DVDs (Jun 2, 2010)

Long-suffering Nottingham Forest fan here. It's been all quiet on the transfer news front so far with us, despite being linked to every player under the sun as per usual. Nicky Shorey, Nick Montgomery, George Boyd and Ross McCormack would do me nicely thank you.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Your not having Ross McCormack, we are keeping me thanks.


----------



## Brit Wres DVDs (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, Billy Sharp then. Nicky Maynard is out of our reach I reckon.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> As if I needed another reason to hate Liverpool fans... they're burning American flags now.
> 
> Rather despicable.


To be fair to them, they're just going with the crowd. 

Could have them burning the Spanish flag, but then Spanish football fans aren't too patriotic. 

At least the Catalans aren't.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Van der Vaart plz. Would mark.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I bet Liverpool wish they had the legend that is Randolph Lerner


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jerome Boateng signs with Man City


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

The Boateng family is fleeing Germany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Chelsea have confirmed that both Joe Cole and Michael Ballack will be departing from Stamford Bridge at the end of the month.
> 
> The two midfielders' contracts are set to expire and they have not signed new deals.
> 
> ...


Both aren't that surprising at all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Belletti is also leaving Chelsea in the summer, confirmed. And I'm pretty sure Deco is on his way out. Can we freaking sign someone already?!

Ballack to Madrid is odd, he doesn't really offer much anymore and will be signed as a benchwarmer.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Fulham have signed Senderos from Arsenal. Good signing for them I'd say.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

JOE COLE PLZ.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

think he'll go to Arsenal, he fits into what Fergie wants perfectly though, not sure if i can suddenly like him, but i'll try.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah don't see him moving away from London, he'd be a bit silly to not come to us because I still think he'd get a decent run of games to break into the team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Happy to see all three leave. No room for sentiment. This is BUSINESS MO'FO!

Hopefully we get some young blood to come into the midfield now. Still waiting for the "Blue land Aguero" headline :side:


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I still don't understand why none of the big teams went for Victor Moses in January...

I'd like to think Tottenham will sign Cole but I can't see him getting past Modric or Lennon. I think United would be a good fit for him as long as they play a 4-5-1, with Cole in behind Rooney.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Apparently Chelsea are trying to break even. I wouldn't expect too many new signings in the summer from them.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't think Chelsea were in debt though? Seeing that all the money is coming out of Roman's pocket. Could be completely wrong though. 

Same shit goes for Citeh too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Didn't Ancelotti say he wanted guys like Sturridge, Hutchinson, Borini, Van Aanholt and Matic to come into the first team more next season?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope that's true. Make it a more even playing field as were signing a good player known as 'fuck all, were £1.1bn in debt'


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Roman's got cash, but Chelsea can't turn an operating profit if the wage bill remains as high as it is right now, hence Ballack and Cole were let go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, those two would have been on pretty big contracts. Apparently Anelka signed an extension though which is worth 90k a week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If they were smart they'd realise Terry and Lampard's salaries are ridiculous and attempt to lower them, surely it wouldnt hurt them to drop a chunk.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, but you never know how they'll react. Sure, they're already earning the big bucks, but if they can still get paid the same at a different club. Highly unlikely with guys like Terry and Lampard being very loyal to Chelsea, you just never know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard is off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Gerrard is off.


Umm, ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*his rocker if he think Liverpool have any chance of doing shit next season


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Cole to Man U please.....Ballack tho i think is past it...And past it a good bit now!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm reading reports that Arsenal have already tied up Joe Cole. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Hes a real Wenger type of player and the fact hes an English born player with the new rules next year is an added advantage!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just get in Yaya and either a striker or winger. The rest of the squad can be filled up with guys from reserve/youth.

Get a few bob for Riccy and Deco can move to Fluminense or where ever he wants to go.

Yaya should be our #1 priority though.


----------



## Grammar Police (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Hes a real Wenger type of player and the fact hes an English born player with the new rules next year is an added advantage!


He's a real Wenger type player. The fact that he's an English born player (with the new rules in tact next year) is an advantage.

***FIXED***


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a bit unsure about Joe Cole. I suppose if Fabregas is off, he'd have a spot into the team he can easily fit into, as Nasri would take Nasri's role, and Cole can take Nasri's previous role. I've never really like him though, but I suppose he's experienced, he's got talent even if he's struggled to prove it on a consistent basis over the course of his career, but I guess you can't go much wrong on a free.

I doubt he'll go to Arsenal anyway. I can imagine he'll be expecting a big juicy wage as clubs are queuing up for him, and I don't know if Arsenal will break the wage structure to bring him in. I could see Spurs and United offering much more.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This £1.1billion debt is fucking scary. So, I am bumping my previous post on the matter which, quite frankly, was criminally overlooked.



> Gill can fuck off. We clearly don't have the money to spend. Fergie's been banging on about 'value for money' all of a sudden (when he was previously able to spend £30 million on Berbatov when we had it, similar amounts on Rooney, Ferdinand, etc) but we've just wasted £7 million on a little Mexican who really will do fuck all, we spent money on Ljajic (I don't know how to spell that) and Tosic and ended up getting rid of them. We're wasting money on useless prospects like Diouf and getting Michael Owen on a free wasn't a masterstroke, we got him because he was free and desperately needed a striker. We could have gone for Benzema that summer if we'd actually had that Ronaldo money to spend.
> 
> We'll end up selling Berbatov for about £15 million, getting some useless 'good value' replacement and really fucking the season up. If we've really got the money, Gill needs to stop talking the talk about it and actually make some decent money signings to improve the squad, not keep running to the press to make clear his embarassing support of the Glazers.
> 
> ...


I have slightly contradicted myself since then; I mentioned Owen as a desperate, if free, signing and then about a page back I said 'JOE COLE PLZ', but I'm pretty sure Cole > Owen.

What happened to Man Utd Fan? He was a Top Red, lets get him back to fuck up the Glazers with his crazy antics.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

probs out jibbing, was that the word? i can't remember. good times.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

and pitch invading. fucken mint.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully Chelsea don't buy anyone notable and give Hutchinson and Sturridge more playing time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MUF once wrote 'fuck you Ste' on an away ticket if I remember right. That was epic win.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The daily arguments between MUF, Ste and the other guy were quite entertaining.

However, I guess we're all too old to argue too much these days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I'd think so, not sure I could get anywhere near as heated as back in the day. great laugh at the time.

and I don't remember the ticket thing, sounds jokes though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just can't be bothered to argue, plus everyone here seems to pretty much agree on stuff. I was 14 when I joined, so everything and everyone was wrong and I was right.

Edit - I love this PM from MUF though



> Do you think i care if a cockney gloryhunter likes me?
> 
> 
> Support you're local team, we dont fans like you.


<3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still like that, but I'm just able to control my typing rage a little more now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Non MLS or U.S. fans may or may not know him but:



> Chivas USA captain Sacha Kljestan officially joined Anderlecht today, the MLS club confirmed. The 24-year-old had six months left on his contract, so the Belgian club paid a transfer fee for his services, though no details were released.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I've decided that I really want Mesut Ozil. That's all I wanted to say with this post.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He looks like a white Nani in this photo:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If that photo doesn't scream, "I have a gorgeous left foot" then I don't know what does.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> I've decided that I really want Mesut Ozil. That's all I wanted to say with this post.


would love this, i can see him having a quality world cup and us being priced out of getting him (although we probs already are)

there is so many talents out there, yet they're seemingly all out of our reach.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The MLS. :lmao

I think we have been the most active side this season. 6 signings already and potential for another couple too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Non MLS or U.S. fans may or may not know him but:


I'm an Anderlecht fan, so hooray. I guess :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no hooray.

Kljestan has sucked for the past 18 months. The dude has mentally lost it. Had a great 2008 season, and a good Olympics. Then, he had a failed Celtic trial. Since then, he's been pure garbage.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That info disturbs me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey is right though. He's been pretty crap at Chivas this year and last as well. So I assume he's gonna be offering very little.

I was utterly shocked he was included in our 30 prelim roster.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I dunno.

Maybe finally getting the move to Europe will spark his confidence, and he'll actually play like he gives a damn. You could clearly tell during the 2009 season that the failed move to Celtic affected his psyche. He just wasn't right.

What happened was his agent told him he would be moving to Celtic, permanently. He arrives in Scotland, expecting to sign a contract, but no, he's arrives to see he's on a trial. To his shock. He wasn't ready for it, and he was still a bit nicked up. He did alright for the reserve club, but it wasn't good enough to get a contract.

I could see how that would fuck with his mental mindset. He fired that agent, btw.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He's Anderlecht's first ever US player. I expect us to treat him with a ton of respect, so I'm hoping he can get back to the supposed high level he reached in 2008.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

There are better Americans, to have been made their first American. I should be a scout. :side:

Oh well.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We cannot afford the likes of Bradley, Donovan or Altidore, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alejandro Bedoya! Playing in Sweden, right now. Depending on which writer you believe, he was number 24 on the World Cup roster. I.E, he was the last cut.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like Ballack is goin back to Germany.Gudjonsen in talks with Spurs about a permanant move


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Besiktas have completed the €7,3m signing of Inter Milan winger Ricardo Quaresma, the Turkish club have announced on their website.
> 
> The Portugal international will move to Besiktas after two years with the Serie A champions in which he found playing time very limited.
> 
> ...


Not a bad signing tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair play to inter for getting money for that waster.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wasn't he supposed to be the NEXT BIG THING at some stage? Seems to have fallen spectacularly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't know he'd been at Barca. Failed at Chelsea, failed at Inter, maybe a smaller league is the way to go mate.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Alot of Paper talk about Man City signing Vidic.....TBH id prefer if her went to Spain then to them!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The Sun jumped on Vidic's agent's quotes about 'seeing after the World Cup' where Vida would be. Typical 'we want a new contract' talk from the agent but the Sun jumped on it and made up a £20 million bid. All bollocks and he'll just be after a new contract, he's not going anywhere. Even if he was, his wife has made no secret of the fact she doesn't like Manchester so he'd hardly go to City.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be the NEXT BIG THING at some stage? Seems to have fallen spectacularly.


No, that was Freddy Adu, the next big thing.

Turns out, he is as useful as a pair of glass slippers on an ice rink.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

There have been plenty of next big things.

Apparently West Ham want 36 year old Robert Pires, who'd be available for free after his contract with Villareal expired.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/14/yossi-benayoun-liverpool-chelsea




> Yossi Benayoun has, according to reports, agreed to join Chelsea on a four-year contract from Liverpool, although it is believed that both clubs have yet to agree a fee.
> 
> Chelsea have reportedly been pursuing the Israeli international for some time and see him as an ideal replacement for Joe Cole, who will leave the club next month after failing to agree terms on an extension to his deal at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

The Yossi deal bewilders me....I mean he's average at best...Id take Joe Cole anytime!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Crazy, he's effectively Joe Cole but older.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That's...odd. I'd take Cole over him any day of the week. Unsure why we've made that signing, or why we want to. Don't really see him being a regular for us anyway, but it's odd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

good player, very important to liverpool. he's happy to sit on the bench though, cole isn't, thus chelsea's interest.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Apparently West Ham want 36 year old Robert Pires, who'd be available for free after his contract with Villareal expired.


Along with Henry, Beckham, van Nistelrooy & Balotelli. They did the same at Birmingham too. Feel sorry for West Ham fans having them muppets running the club.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL to utd apparently.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Owen and Raul upfront, we can build on last year's treble and dominate the 2000s!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Heya lads

I'm a regular user of Footballforums.net so don't post my views here often

As to Yossi it's not ideal for us to be signing someone 30 years old considering the current state of our squad but if he will live on 60k a week and not 100k which is what Joe essentially wanted then fair play

Yossi is an impact player much like Joe Cole and if this is what we have to get in return for now to keep our wage bill that little bit lower so be it. I do however expect another 2/3 signings at least. Unless of course Borini/sturridge/Matic come through regularly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, in Chelsea's view, he's 40k a week cheaper.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Benayoun is a quality player. I'd be sad to see him go, but if he doesn't want to stay then what's the point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

West Ham apparently want to sign Juan Riquelme from Boca Juniors. I believe his contract expires soon, so they can offer him a straight up contract. Other rumours are Barca paying 70 mil for Torres, Benzema to be included in deal for Vidic, and Mascherano is very close to joining Inter as well apparently.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL to utd apparently.


Sourse?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Sky Sports News said it yesterday morning. I don't see the point really. We don't need another striker we need a creative midfielder.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We have dumped Tosic onto CSKA Moscow, undisclosed fee. Waste of time signing him. We have made some signings recently which I can only describe as retarded.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

a striker and a creative midfielder are a must. anyone saying a striker isn't needed has a very short memory.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm scared shitless that we won't buy anyone though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i've pretty much come to terms with it sadly


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its alright we will stick the little Mexican guy up front with Diouf.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

The only player I can see coming this summer is Joe Cole. We won't spend more than £15 mil on anyone, we can't afford anyone we need and David Gill should just admit it.

EDIT - Diouf and Hernandez, lol. I know we haven't seen much of Hernandez, but he just seems too small to be a striker.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm praying every night for Özil.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We'd have to sell Old Trafford, Rooney and Ferguson's horses to be able to afford the printing of the 'Ö' on his shirt, let alone the actual player...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Diouf. Odds are he'll be another Manucho.

Sad to see Tosic never got a chance as we really need a left winger but ahwell, life goes on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If by 'another Manucho' you mean THE BEST VALUE FOR MONEY PLAYER EVER then yes probably.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

people, people calm down and have faith in fergie.
now, if we can get rid of the bunch of fucking garden gnomes that own the club then we'll be flying.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Is this thread only for Man Utd fans??


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No, we just have a lot to moan about.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> No, we just have a lot to moan about.


You reckon? How do you think us Gooners feel?

Still have no idea what Wenger is doing to correct the glaring problems.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Now with Gallas gone, another hole in the defense needs filling.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona apparently want to swap Zlatan Ibrahimovic for Alexandre Pato, Robinho, or Torres. If they succeed in getting Torres, they pretty much become Spain in full force + Messi. 

Luca Toni has also been released from Bayern Munich.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Now with Gallas gone, another hole in the defense needs filling.


in fairness, gallas leaving might be a blessing in disguise


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> No, we just have a lot to moan about.


Pfft, stop the bitching. 

Try supporting a lower league club that constantly needs to battle financial problems and sell its best players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Dani Alves has apparently rejected a contract extension from Barcelona.



> Manchester City and Chelsea have been given a boost in their chase for Barcelona right back Daniel Alves after he rejected a contract extension, according to El Mundo Deportivo.
> 
> The Brazilian international spurned an offer to boost his current deal, which runs out in 2012, by two years, amid big-money interest from the Premier League pair. With the ex-Sevilla defender a vital part of the La Liga champions' side, he has demanded a wage packet that reflects his status.
> 
> Roberto Mancini's side have refused to flinch in the face of a £35 million price tag, while Jose Bosingwa's injury problems with Chelsea have moved the Blues to the negotiating table.


And for most bogus news article ever:

*Real Madrid To Offer €132M For England Duo Steven Gerrard And Wayne Rooney - Report*



> Real Madrid are weighing up a mega bid for England duo Steven Gerrard and Wayne Rooney, according to a report in the Daily Star.
> 
> Gerrard has been tipped to join Real Madrid after enduring a frustrating season at Liverpool which saw the Reds finish seventh in the league.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Pfft, stop the bitching.
> 
> Try supporting a lower league club that constantly needs to battle financial problems and sell its best players.


Yeah because my posts about playing Owen, Raul, Hernandez and Diouf up front were entirely serious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

we did have to sell our best player 


cough cough


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> we did have to sell our best player
> 
> 
> cough cough


The winger right?


...Zoran Tosic?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no Manucho


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> no Manucho


IMO your boys have never been the same since losing Eric.


Djemba-Djemba, of course.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

loved the Djemba twins 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8oY8jP-0ss

i remember thinking he was 'the one' after that goal.

now of course we all know 'the one' is Diouf.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha, oh well. You never know.

I remember insisting regularly that Alex Song would never ever become good enough to start regularly for Arsenal.

I also used to tell everyone that Fred would be the Brazilian star of the next decade. So yeah, I'm no Mystic Meg. But then again, neither is Mystic Meg.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think more instrumental were the sales of Kleberson, Miller and ALAN FUCKING SMITH.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I think more instrumental were the sales of Kleberson, Miller and ALAN FUCKING SMITH.


Look out, you may see Kleberson appear on the pitch this World Cup!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There was absolutely nothing wrong with Alan Smith tbf, I always wish he'd been given more of a chance when he returned from injury, but it wasnt to be. Despite only scoring once, he played quite well in the 06/07 run in and assisted Rooney and Ronaldo a fair bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

last five games are a bit of a fucking nightmare, worse than the season just gone 

Sat Apr 16 Newcastle United A
Sat Apr 23 Everton H
Sat Apr 30 Arsenal A
Sat May 7 Chelsea H
Sat May 14 Blackburn Rovers A
Sun May 22 Blackpool H


some fun opening day games though; utd/newcastle, liverpool/arsenal and spurs/city.

actually start of the season's a bit of a nightmare too

Sat Aug 14 Newcastle United H
Sat Aug 21 Fulham A
Sat Aug 28 West Ham United H
Sat Sep 11 Everton A
Sat Sep 18 Liverpool H


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GAH Arsenal then Chelsea? FFS! We should hopefully thump 6 past Newcastle as we usually do.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Enigma said:


> GAH Arsenal then Chelsea? FFS! We should hopefully thump 6 past Newcastle as we usually do.


It'll be the same as last time we visited Old Trafford on the opening day. At least I hope it will :hmm:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Apparently we're in for Chiellini or is that old news? His agent has come out & said that he'd be interested if United made a move. Not seen much of him so can't really comment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I doubt we'd go after him with Vidic/Rio/Brown/Evans all at the club plus O'Shea can play CB too. Most likely just tabloid speculation as usual.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

thats only if Vidic leaves im guessing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> He said, in comments reported by the Daily Star: "Chelsea have established themselves as one of the best clubs in Europe over the last five years.
> 
> "They might not have the history of Real Madrid or AC Milan but they are creating their own history now. There is no reason why in the future Chelsea can't be as decorated as Real Madrid.
> 
> ...


8*D

We won't go in for him though. We don't go for players who compliment and wants to join us. Just look at Aguero.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

who? unless i'm being dense, i can't see who's saying those 'quotes'.

oh and those Aguero quotes were bollocks, his agent confirmed that.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> who? unless i'm being dense, i can't see who's saying those 'quotes'.
> 
> oh and those Aguero quotes were bollocks, his agent confirmed that.


Thank God im not the only one whos lost


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Silva isn't it?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it was David Silva. I was being lazy and only posting his quotes and not the full article. It's from skysports.com.

Never heard anything about Aguero's agent rubbishing Aguero's quotes. Doesn't matter anyway, as we won't go for him. Nor Silva...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

skysports




> Manchester United have ruled out making a bid for Joe Cole, according to Sky Sports sources.
> 
> Cole is a free agent after he failed to agree a new contract at Chelsea.
> The midfielder, currently in South Africa with England, has insisted he is leaving talks of his future down to his representatives.
> ...


Also

Barcelona have reportedly agreed a deal with Valencia for Spanish forward Juan Mata.

The 22-year-old has impressed over the past few seasons with Valencia, although the likes of David Villa and David Silva captured most of the headlines.

Still Barca look to have opted for Mata ahead of team-mate Silva, and are ready to pay €20million.

Some sources claim that Barca have decided that they were also not willing to take a risk on Manchester City's Robinho.

New president Sandro Rosell is understood to have taken charge of the negotiations and it will see Barca and Valencia strike a second deal in the space of a month, following the purchase of David Villa.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Seen that Cole story everywhere, no quotes from United, just 'insider sources', so not all that different to the original reports saying we would sign him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently Toure will sign with Man City for 30 mil Euros, and City have also been allowed to hold contract talks with David Villa. And Man Utd want Sneijder.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If City get Villa and Toure they will be a force to be reckoned with next year.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

- SM™- said:


> If City get Villa and Toure they will be a force to be reckoned with next year.


Only if they sort out that defence of theirs. Buying Boateng was a good start, but they need new centre backs. Kolo and Joleon don't cut it - they'd be better off playing Nedum Onuoha, which they won't do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think City are opening talks with Silva, not Villa.

Toure seems pretty much an obvious bet.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Barcelona have already bought David Villa...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

exactly, that's my point.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah I know, it was directed at the people earlier who had stated that City were in for him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i think they just have trouble with the foreign names, all look the same etc.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Racist :side:

Anyway I'm hoping we resign big bad Dong. He will carry us to glory.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, those pesky foreigners. That reminds me of Mick McCarthy on BBC commentary during Greece v Argentina.

When he noted that Socratis Papastathopoulos was marking Messi, McCarthy sighed and said "Well that's our worst nightmare because we'll be saying his name a lot throughout the match. Couldn't the Greek coach have just put Smith on Messi or something"? fpalm


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sky Sports -



> David Silva's agent has warned that Chelsea could hijack Manchester City's move for the Spain winger.
> 
> City were given permission by Valencia to speak to the 24-year-old, with the two clubs thought to have agreed a fee of £28million.
> 
> ...


Chelsea & Man City be the first 2 clubs, not sure on the thrid, maybe either Inter or us, personaly love see him at OT, as been fan of his for good few years now but for 28-30 Million, it's far to much, and can't see SAF wanting to get in a bidding war for a player with City involved.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no money = no big names. value people, value.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> no money = no big names. value people, value.


Hay didnt you see David Gill say we have 95Million at end of May for SAF to spend, come on this proves we have money....:$

Well we have sold Tosic for 8Million and Foster for 6 Million, so theres 14Million there, sure we can find value with that money....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> Yup, those pesky foreigners. That reminds me of Mick McCarthy on BBC commentary during Greece v Argentina.
> 
> When he noted that Socratis Papastathopoulos was marking Messi, McCarthy sighed and said "Well that's our worst nightmare because we'll be saying his name a lot throughout the match. Couldn't the Greek coach have just put Smith on Messi or something"? fpalm


He's brilliantly awful as a pundit


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL at the gif!

Another thing I found hilarious about him was the way he kept criticising the Greeks' defensive tactics and lambasting them for "not having a go". He suggested that teams with such an attitude should not be allowed in the competition.

The same man who dropped his entire first team before playing Man United. I'm not sure that he saw the irony.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This world cup has so far just shattered my dreams by elavating Özil's price beyond us. Not that I am saying much there


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> This world cup has so far just shattered my dreams by elavating Özil's price beyond us. Not that I am saying much there


Who do you support?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

manchester united

edit: not me. him. t-c.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

David Silva would improve our midfield a lot. But £28m? Hell no.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

off to City, money talks.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> manchester united
> 
> edit: not me. him. t-c.


Cheers. I don't understand why Man United would need Ozil. I mean, they already have Carrick as a creative midfielder....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i don't like YO tone.


on a random note, found a load of Russian money under my sofa today, that night in Moscow seems like a lifetime ago now


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> i don't like YO tone.
> 
> 
> on a random note, found a load of Russian money under my sofa today, that night in Moscow seems like a lifetime ago now


Until you explained that made you sound like a member of the mob.

Anyway, you have Carrick, we have Diaby. Everyone has their burden to bear in life.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh fuck, I did type Villa. Yeah, I meant Silva. Bad mistype.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Enigma said:


>


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hahaha I love that version, I was trying to find that one.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL.

I still want Man U to sign Gourcuff.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want United to sign someone more interesting than Hernandez but we won't.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Gill & Glazers better be glad that the World Cup is on and the tabloids haven't bitched on about our debt and our lack of singings. Just FUCKING sign someone established plzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like Schwarzer is on his way to Arsenal.

BAH. Dislike this move. I wanted someone younger.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Fulham minus Schwarzer and Hodgson will be a fail!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Still got Zoltan Gera. :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Schwarzer has been around for ages.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hear rumors of Man City chasing Landon Donovan now. Doubt he will join as he said before the only blues he would ever join in the Premiership is Everton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i doubt that, he'd go to City no problem (if they were actually interested)


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Luis Fabiano...



> The Brazil striker has issued a come-and-get-me plea to Manchester United after ruling out a move to Tottenham.
> 
> "I have a real chance of winning a World Cup here in South Africa, and that is what I must stay focused on even
> though I know my future has to be sorted soon.
> ...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WOAH 

We can't afford him/too old/no value

I would take him though.

Edit - actually, he's only got about a year left on his contract, that type of value will have SAF runnning to Brazil to pick him up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Really don't want Fabiano, he thinks that he is a lot better than he is and he would just be a bench warmer the way Fergie has set up the team recently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fabiano = do. not. want.

i know who i want, and we won't be getting any of them. boohoo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want Messi and Ronaldo and Ozil and Alan Smith...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alexis Sanchez for United and i'd be happy, maybe another defender and CM


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Donovan to Citeh?

Fuck. I hate that club. But I love Donovan. Huge conundrum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the lack of Pastore buzz pleases me, seeing as I don't think we have a hope in hell getting Ozil, he's certainly a reasonable option.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love Ozil just for the hilarious 'it was your fault England lost' encounters with West Ham fans he'd be likely to have when we play them.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> the lack of Pastore buzz pleases me, seeing as I don't think we have a hope in hell getting Ozil, he's certainly a reasonable option.


You mean the Argentina lad who plays for Palermo yeah? This from around about 2 weeks back, you prob seen it before but if not 

"Real had made a £21m offer, but I rejected it. I hope Pastore can stay with us for at least two more years," Maurizio Zamparini added.

"In future it will be hard to keep him at Palermo. But for now he is not for sale at any price."

That from the same interview in which he(Maurizio Zamparini) Said that Kjaer would leave for 15-20Million and that Edinson Cavani would move on as well, its smart from Palermo point of view, to keep him for least few more years yet before they let him go for mega money.

Before this World Cup 21 Million would of got Ozil imo, but now be alot more, the only thing that gives me hope, is that his only got 1 year left on his contract at Bremen, but with the number of clubs that are likely interested in him as of right now that there is no way he'll end up OT, even though he would fit perfectly into our team in behind Rooney.

As for Fabino, while i think he might be good partner for Rooney, at 29 and our policy of buying 26 year olds and under and stars for future i cant see us getting him or even going after him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking hell, the WC thread is such a joke now, can't believe I let myself agree with some of those 'England' fans earlier in the tournament. Fickle bunch, aren't they? Roll on the sleepless nights worrying about who we're going to sign next. Going to get myself an MUTV subscription this year just for the pre-season games I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wasn't aware Real had made a bid for him, greedy gits. sort of spoils my hope of getting him if they were already floating around before the WC. oh well. i know we're not making signings of that calibre anymore, but i can still pretend. 

Fabiano is not worth the money, really can't stress how little interest i have in him.

the annoying thing is we made our interest in Ozil known a year or so ago, but did it too late. out of the race for him now.


and i'm done with the world cup thread on this forum, it's even worse than it was in 2006. thankfully the ones on other forums i'm a member of are far superior.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Exactly what I've been doing Ben, on a totally not-biased United forum :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

which one?


oh and i will say those quotes from Fabiano, if real are a very refreshing sight. a big name actually wanting to come to Utd and talking about the club like that is always nice to see.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

NO ADVERTISING BEN. RedCafe :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you actually a member? i've lurked there for years, but having to go through the newbies to get to the main forum always put me off joining.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, joined about 3 years ago, the newbie system is probably needed but takes fucking ages. I haven't posted there in ages until the World Cup to be honest.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

so you still in the newbies, or are you a big boy now?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> wasn't aware Real had made a bid for him, greedy gits. sort of spoils my hope of getting him if they were already floating around before the WC. oh well. i know we're not making signings of that calibre anymore, but i can still pretend.
> 
> Fabiano is not worth the money, really can't stress how little interest i have in him.
> 
> ...


Well I was aware that we were interested in Ozil few years back, I’m glad he stayed in Germany and moved to Bremen back in 2008 so he could develop more as a player, his still not the finished article by any means but even at 21 he looks a real talent and his only going to get better from here, think he will move after the World Cup finished as its about the right time for him to do so imo, but who knows where he’ll go though.

His said before his boy hood club is Barcelona which fair enough but that midfield is packed more so if they land Cesc from Arsenal, Real Madrid another option but they brought Kaka last summer who plays the same role, I’d doubt they go for Ozil, Bayern Munich another option as history suggests all German big names end up there at some point in time but would he fit into there system at the moment i dont know? Man City, have the money but no Champions League football to offer, Chelsea are in need of a CAM and younger players, Arsenal might want to replace Cesc is he leaves, and then there's us. 

We would be fools not to even ask or notice the guy, our side lacks a young attacking left footed player, the fact he can create and score (something we lacked in midfield this past season) Is what imo would make him perfect for us, we tried Berbatov there, in that hole playing off Wayne and it hasn’t worked to well, but in say a 4-2-3-1 shape, with Nani and Valencia either side and Ozil in the hole behind Rooney, he can thread passes through with ease and find pockets of space to play in, he see the game very well and reminds me of Scholes with way his got a blue print of the match all in his head and how thing will unfold and unlock, the added bonus of his work rate which is very underrated imo and his pace on the counter attack and pace general is something that also strikes me as something were in need of.

Pretty sure Ben now just looking at paragraph above and licking his lips at thought of Ozil in a Man Utd shirt, but your properly right, we won't go after him, personally think Sanchez might be the only one to come but Udinese think are asking between 25-30 Million for him now after his World Cup showing, so who knows what Ozil will go for.

Gourcuff might be a better option and after a disappointing World Cup and no Champions League football at Bordeaux this upcoming season, he could be available and cheaper option, but this past year his been very average at best and looks a shell of his former self, so maybe his in need of a change of club, who knows.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm in the main forum now, but I actually rarely post in the football forums because there's a lot of total muppets.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

damn, give me your account plz


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No :side: Just join the newbies, you could be a totally shit poster and still get out of there when compared with the complete retards who are stuck in there forever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fine  but go vouch for me else where saying i'm amazing please. repped you my username.


fuck me some of these cats have been stuck in there for years, i'm doomed


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabiano wanted to leave for Milan last year too so he'll probably end up there, should've went in for him 2 years ago when we had the chance. Hernandez looked good in the little time he got at the World Cup though.



Enigma said:


> Fucking hell, the WC thread is such a joke now, can't believe I let myself agree with some of those 'England' fans earlier in the tournament. Fickle bunch, aren't they? Roll on the sleepless nights worrying about who we're going to sign next. Going to get myself an MUTV subscription this year just for the pre-season games I think.


What's the Premier League thread usually like during the season?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It starts off bad, but usually mellows. although last season was the least I've posted in the thread for years.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sexy.










Bolton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

can't say i like either, but i expect the home to grow on me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I really like the home kit actually, as for the away kit, not for me thanks... Actually that away kit reminds me of the 2000 - 2003 Vodafone away shirts we had, the only thing i kind of like about the away shirt is the styles/designs on the arms but still think we could of had better.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Role Model said:


> fine  but go vouch for me else where saying i'm amazing please. repped you my username.
> 
> 
> fuck me some of these cats have been stuck in there for years, i'm doomed


lol i was stuck in the newbie section for around 4 years, although admittedly i hardly posted for the first few years

The home kit is growing on me but still dont like the away kit, looks too much like a bolton shirt


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll just be getting them off Jomzajung or whatever its called now. 

Also, this game is the shit - http://www.gamenet.com/game/Football-Games-Smart-Soccer/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i want to join that united forum, just to see how long i'm stuck in the newbies section. sounds like a challenge.

Spurs signed central midfielder, Sandro. Highly rated, supposedly. 

I do not like.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Sandro? or have they signed another one


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Madrid have signed Angel di Maria.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Madrid have signed Angel di Maria.


No suprise a big club have signed him just glad it ain't city, look forward to see him play in La Liga


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

It will be great to see him against better level of competetion every week. im actually glad he hasnt signed for a premier league club aswell.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Maicon will be joining him sooner rather that later. Wouldn't surprise me if they go after Tevez too, not like City need the money or anything though but it's possible.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They'll be sniffing around Vidic soon.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Vidic will be gone by the time the season starts they will offer him some ungodly amount of money to join them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And his transfer fee will go towards paying the debt YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep if Utd wasnt in that much debt i cant see them selling Vidic he is their best defender and less injury prone than Rio.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Here, it's alright, we have Smalling on board already...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not going to judge Smalling what so ever until his had good year plus with us, of course his made mistakes since his move was announced back in January but his still a great prospect, I can understand fans wanting players who are ready & established now and not player/s for future but if Wenger, SAF and Hodgson all have good things to say about this lad then think that’s says alot, also believe SAF great at spotting good CB's, one area of pitch that say 99 percent of time he would never get it wrong. Clearly his not the finished product by any means and his long distance from it but his still plenty of time to improve....You watch now said this post everything going to go down the drain for him at United won't it? *Face Palm*

Any who we signed David Silva from Valencia, if you of course believe the website bleacher report, but that’s not the source here, the sources come from Super Deporte, Radio Nou and Onda Uno all of which are stations based in Valencia, Spain. Here is the article.



> The last 7 days have been somewhat up and down for David Silva.
> 
> Most of the time he has been trying to concentrate on playing a role for Spain at the World Cup, but a massive £25m bid from Manchester City was faxed over to Valencia late last week, and that changed everything.
> 
> ...


Cleary not going to lie here but I’ve been fan of Silva for good few years now and love to see him in United shirt, but also know until Man Utd home page, SSN, BBC report this then its just rubbish. What will say though is I can’t see why 3 different radio stations in Valencia would lie about such a thing (they could be of course) But we have asked about him back in May time along with both Man City and Chelsea and SAF has tried getting him before so clear he wants & likes him. But I’m also aware of state of the club, the money issues and if fund's are available would/will make any transfer of such high money being said above very difficult in the very least for us, so im keeping my feet planted firmly on the ground.

But for United fans out there (including myself) Praying for at least 1 big name money signing this summer there’s a very small hope here, which may yet still be crushed if Chelsea or City get him in the end which of course might still very well happen at which point my post and me will be hated for some time yet on this forum, so sorry in advance maybe?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I will stop posting on this forum and give up my account if we sign anyone for over £25 million this summer.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> I will stop posting on this forum and give up my account if we sign anyone for over £25 million this summer.


What if there say a deal thats worth 23 million for example plus add ons that may reach 25Million plus in the future?

I agree though, I myself would be stunned if we can offer such money these days, it would appear to be beyond us i'm afriad, but doesnt mean we and myself included can't dream...And with that i'm off to sleep. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know if this was posted



> Inter and Barcelona have joined in the race to sign Germany star Mesut Ozil, hoping to land the attacking midfielder during the summer transfer season.
> 
> Ozil has been the standout player for his nation, helping them to reach the quarter-finals, where they take on Argentina.
> 
> ...


He's gonna be a HOT signing for whoever gets him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was always going to happen, no way can i see him not leaving for at the least 25-30Million, to who ever lands him after this World Cup, will have a heck of a player on their team, and at 21 his only going to get better fro here which is a scary thought for anyone facing him to be fair. Him and Honda of Japan have really stood out for me in that role in behind the striker at this World Cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Do Barca really need him though?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

They really don't. They have enough creative midfielders as it is. And if they do wrap up Fabregas than Ozil is definitely not necessary. I actually wanna see Ozil at the Premiership over La Liga.

And cool that Di Maria signed with Madrid. Maybe now they have a shot at winning La Liga. Wouldn't doubt it for a second with Mourinho.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Barcelona have confirmed that Thierry Henry and Yaya Toure are to leave the Spanish club this summer.
> 
> Striker Henry, 32, is tipped to go to Major League Soccer in America while midfielder Toure, 27, is thought to be set for a move to Manchester City.
> 
> ...


Where are they off to then? Toure to City is obvious, but I didn't know Henry was off to the US. He could still do a job for a French team maybe.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

He'll be leaving for a big club definitely, a year left on his contract & there's no way Werder Bremen will risk losing him for nothing next season. I think Schweinsteiger has had just as good a World Cup as Ozil if not better so far though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Henry is coming to NY Red Bulls most likely. Being a New Yorker I guess that's a cool thing.

Well at least he won't be benched at MLS, and he did say he wanted to live in NY or something of the sort.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah Henry to NY Red Bulls had been rumoured for a long time, his release from Barca means we should get an official announcement soon.

I just want the Gooners to buy someone soon...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really want them to sell Diaby, and sign Michael Bradley.

He'd be brilliant. I'm serious.


----------



## gauravmalhotra1 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Sandro to Tottenham deal was done in March, he was just finishing the Brazilian league with Internacional which goes to about October I believe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't believe the story of us signing Silva for a second.

Henry is past it, his legs are gone, America is the place for him.

Do Barca need Ozil? no but when has that ever stopped them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Apparently we were looking to sign Ozil before the WC for 12mil. 

Doubt it's happening, though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry IMO is still good enough to play in a decent league, but i suppose he is going for the money

Dont think united will sign silva, i doubt there will be much activity in the transfer market on the united front


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hernandez might be a gem, he's been good at the World Cup, but the Premier League? Only God knows.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Apparently we were looking to sign Ozil before the WC for 12mil.
> 
> Doubt it's happening, though.


Due to his performances, he'd be worth MUCH more than 12 mil now.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> Arsenal are understood to have agreed terms with Lorient for Laurent Koscielny.
> 
> The Gunners have been tracking the 24-year-old defender all summer and they now look set to finalise his capture.
> 
> ...


skysports.com


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its good to see some deals start to happen.


More quotes either vying for a move to us or a new contract, this time from Jefferson Montero (never heard of him tbh ):



> "I hope to play in the same team with him [Valencia]," he said.
> 
> "Me on one side and him on the other.
> 
> ...



And Celtic are in for the 'world class' Jimmy Bullard though I somewhat dispute his talent a bit more than they do - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8769927.stm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that previous article linking us to Silva was 100% fabricated bollocks, just to let you all know.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

My synopsis of the transfer talk of my three clubs thus far:

*Arsenal*
- The deal for Laurent Koscielny appears to be done. Knowing almost nothing about him, I'm unsure whether or not to be excited about this. I'm happy than we are at least getting a defender - which is much needed - however I have reservations about his slight build. I've been hoping for us to act some size and strength in defensive positions.

- There have been lots of rumours about interest in Mario Balotelli. I'd be very happy to take him but I would say such a deal is unlikely based on the price and Inter's unwillingness to sell.

- Many outlets have claimed that a deal with Fulham is imminent on the signing of Mark Schwarzer. I'd certainly prefer to have him in goal over Manuel Almunia, however at 37 Schwarzer can only be a short term solution. His signing suggests that Wenger still has faith in Fabianski being our goalie in future years.

- Don't expect any movement on the Fabregas front until after Spain's exit from the World Cup. I'd prefer Ozil to take his place, however his price will be too high for us now.


*Celtic*

- I'm pretty disgusted with the state of the transfer rumours so far. We're trying to get Jimmy Bullard on a season-long loan and I don't believe Bullard will offer us much at all. His wages will also be high.

- Celtic apparently will not meet Landry N'Guemo's £2m price tag as set by Nancy. An unwillingness to pay such a small sum doesn't bode well, however I'm not sure that N'Guemo is worth it.

- Rumours about Aiden McGeady to Spartak Moscow or Aston Villa for £8.5m. As much as I love Speedy, for that sort of money I'd be tempted to let him go.

- Rumours of Ilan and Slovenia captain Robert Koren to Parkhead on free transfers are welcome - I think both are good players who would be effective in the SPL.


*Internazionale*

- The arrival of Rafael Benitez has worried me. His man management skills appear to be poor and there are a number of players at Inter who need to be handled carefully. I fear that his methods could result in alienating Mario Balotelli, Davide Santon and maybe others.

- It seems as if Diego Milito will be staying, which is good news. Looks as if Maicon is off to Madrid though, it's a shame but hopefully Santon will take his place. I'm also hopeful that we get big money for Maicon plus a good player swap deal. Xabi Alonso would be welcome but I doubt that Mourinho would permit that.

- Rumours about Javier Mascherano following Benitez to Guiseppe Meazza are interesting. However I would NOT want such a deal if it involved Cambiasso going to Liverpool. I do not understand giving cash plus Cambiasso to Liverpool for a player who is only 3 years younger than Esteban.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> that previous article linking us to Silva was 100% fabricated bollocks, just to let you all know.


To be fair it more then likly always was going to be, but its was nice to see such a headline, even though it was rubbish, , but until the likes of SSN or/and BBC say anything its nothing to get exicted about.

I'm pretty such our summer shopping might just be done imo, unless we offload another player like a Berbatov but think SAF will stick with the team his got at the moment, for this next season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Look at this - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/3553240.stm

The team that day - Howard, Silvestre, Gary Neville, Keane, Fortune, Miller, O'Shea, Djemba-Djemba, Giggs, Scholes, Smith. Subs: Ricardo, Phil Neville, Bellion, Richardson, Forlan.

:lmao 

Just goes to show how well SAF did in rebuilding United again.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Look at this - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/3553240.stm
> 
> The team that day - Howard, Silvestre, Gary Neville, Keane, Fortune, Miller, O'Shea, Djemba-Djemba, Giggs, Scholes, Smith. Subs: Ricardo, Phil Neville, Bellion, Richardson, Forlan.
> 
> ...


Damn was that the team? That's shocking for the most part, though regarless of money spent that 04/05 Chelsea team was to good for everyone else, they have good squad depth all over the pitch and Lampard hit his best form around that time to for Chelsea and they just couldnt be stopped. Although we did do the double over Arsenal that season in which we stopped there unbeatean run, so that was a nice high point for us.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> Roy Hodgson is expected to be in place as Liverpool manager on Thursday — and his first job will be to field formal offers for the club’s crown jewels, Steven Gerrard and Fernando Torres.
> Real Madrid have tabled a £20 million take-it-or-leave-it bid for the England captain, whom Liverpool value at £35 million.
> Torres, the Spain striker, would cost in excess of £60 million, but Chelsea and Real are aware that Liverpool’s precarious financial situation allows the opportunity to acquire their players at knockdown prices. There were suggestions last night that the London club’s initial offer could be as low as £25 million.
> Hodgson, 62, who took Fulham to the Europa League final last season, will be consulted over any decision to sell, but can expect to receive only a small proportion of any money raised.
> ...



http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/premierleague/article2578501.ece


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sad if true, i have great respect for Roy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I still feel bad for him after the way we wrongly sacked him and replaced him with Brian Kidd all those years ago. The Liverpool fans need to show him the respect he's deserved. He's a great manager and a true gentleman. It's very rare in football these days.

It's sad for me to say, but I hope Liverpool do well next year for his sake. With all their problems, I'm not sure they well. At least this frees Harry Redknapp up for the England job.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Roy would do wonders for Liverpool if he ends up there, he helped transform Fulham and there players from Relegation battlers to Europa League Finalist in 2-3 years, not half bad. He would help them out defensively and shape wise, and if they keep Gerrard and Torres they still have enough star power up top to score and create goals for them. They still need more players though but if Hodgson there i can see him finding good players on a small budget. I like Hodgson as a person and manager so i would wish him well if he does indeed end up at Anfeild.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Shame, he could really have done great things at Fulham.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Harry is idiotic enough to leave Spurs for the worst job in football, he's more of an idiot than I thought, I don't think he's that stupid. Just let the national team rot away please.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

No way would Redknapp turn down the England job, even if it meant missing out on the Champions League with Spurs. He's wanted that job all of his life and he's been blatantly advertising himself for it throughout the World Cup.

In other news. Harry Redknapp is a c**t.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thankfully i dont think Capello's going anywhere, keep him there, i want to see what 'Arry has in store for the next season and how he goes, along with Spurs, in the CL.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Harry Redknapp's hilarious, but he's best suited to club football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Role Model said:


> *If Harry is idiotic enough to leave Spurs for the worst job in football*, he's more of an idiot than I thought, I don't think he's that stupid. Just let the national team rot away please.



Wait what Harry leaving Spurs for Liverpool


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

The word here is our left wingman Andres Guardado is highly liked by this new Liverpool boss. Any truth to it?


Also would like to mention Efrain Juarez, our RCM has been linked with West Ham.

And I hope someone picks up Pablo Barrera, a steal for anyone looking to take a chance on him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United look set to lure Panathinaikos midfielder Sotiris Ninis to Old Trafford in a deal believed to be worth £9.6m.

Anyone know anything about the guy? Quote above comes from the BBC, story from the Daily Mirror.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What do I know? He's the product of hype from the Greek media. Next superstar.

I don't know much about his actual game. My dad says he's quick, and can beat defenders with some flair.

But this is Greek Superleague defenders we're talking about.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

the thing is, do united need attackers? there's rooney, berbatov, nani, valencia, hernandez, owen, welbeck, macheda. seems ok.

midfield? scholes is there for one more season, giggs too, park, carrick, anderson, fletcher, gibson. one more creative player would be nice but otherwise, its solid.

defence? rio, vidic, o shea, evra, neville, evans, smalling, rafael, fabio. no problems there.

goalkeeper? VDS for one season, back-up is kuszckak. this worries me.

goalkeeper and a creative midfielder, thats it. I dont understand the panic.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Apart from attack, I would add a little bit in every part of the squad for United. Rio is aging fast and has injuries and apparently Vidic may leave, take away those 2 and we have a very weak defense.

They need a playmaker, whom, I am not bothered too much, just as long as he can deliver.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

United wish-list;

Danny Wilson - Rangers - CB
Joe Cole - Unattached - RW

I'd like to see Evans as first choice CB with Vidic next season. Rio's injuries interupt the chemistry of the team big time and the back four needs consistency. Hopefully Wes is fit again for the start.

I don't see why Hernandez was signed at all. We have Owen, Welbeck, Macheda, Diouf, Berbatov and Rooney already. Makes no sense. He's too small and not good enough in the air to play _with_ Rooney and he's certainly not going to play in his place - waste of money imo. Give Welbeck games - he at least has the height which would make for a good partnership, and he's not a foreigner either.

If Hargreaves still can't get fit then I want to see Cory Evans in the first team. Carrick should be first choice, and hopefully that piece of shite Anderson gets sold or future endeavoured.

I've never seen Smalling play - is he any good?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

joe cole? I really dont get what people see in him.
for every game he does well in there's another 20 where he's anonymous.
plus he has a VERY punchable face.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Agreed, I'm pretty much over my moment of madness when I thought signing him would be a good idea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Roy Hodgson is a good appointment for Liverpool in the short term. He'll whip the players into shape and have them well organised and equipped to do respectably in the league until the club can get new owners and start competing at the top end of the league again. At this moment in time, I think Liverpool may well be best off selling one of Gerrard and Torres, perhaps even both of them, and begin rebuilding.

Liverpool fans should also be pleased that they didn't spend a lot more money trying to get Martin O'Neill in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JPH said:


> I don't see why Hernandez was signed at all. We have Owen, Welbeck, Macheda, Diouf, Berbatov and Rooney already. Makes no sense. He's too small and not good enough in the air to play _with_ Rooney and he's certainly not going to play in his place - waste of money imo. Give Welbeck games - he at least has the height which would make for a good partnership, and he's not a foreigner either.


it was evident last season that united needed another striker, berbatov wasnt getting the goals that was expected from him, owen isnt reliable enough, diouf is nowhere near the quality of the premiership at the moment. Then Macheda and Wellbeck are not consistant enough.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I no longer really hope for Joe Cole. I'd be satisfied if we signed him but there's players I'd rather we spent money on. 

Hernandez will be a useful signing, could easily get about ten goals this season. He'll be far more useful than Owen, and I expect one or two of Diouf, Macheda and Welbeck to go out on loan. Oh yeah, and Berbatov is rubbish. Third time lucky for him? I hope so, he's been a big waste of money so far and I don't really know why. He was banging them in for Spurs. If he doesn't make much impact this season then he'll definitely be gone next summer. I feel sorry for him but if you aren't scoring the goals then you aren't worth £30 million.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Silva to Man City is now official


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Manchester United look set to lure Panathinaikos midfielder Sotiris Ninis to Old Trafford in a deal believed to be worth £9.6m.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the guy? Quote above comes from the BBC, story from the Daily Mirror.


19 year old, short, light and quick.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Benjo™ said:


> Silva to Man City is now official





> Valencia CF and Manchester City FC have reached an agreement for the transfer of the player David Jimenez Silva, pending a medical examination. The footballer, currently in South Africa with the Spanish national team, would like to convey to the fans of Valencia it is an emotional time for him: "It's very special, because I leave behind the club of my life where I have grown as person and player, but I join a major project in the Premier League at Manchester City. I have only words of thanks for Valencia CF, my teammates, coaches and fans have given me so much. Amunt Valencia! "
> 
> Valencia CF wishes to the best of luck to the player in his future career and want to highlight the great behavior that Silva shown in his years service to our club.


Official Valencia website


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah still seeing it on BBC and Sky Sports sucks.

So that's Silva and Toure to Man City. I wonder how many more they are going to go for.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Edited my post, seems it's all agreed. No Zabaleta then, which is a shame but the price is around 35M euros and that will help the club.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

David Silva to Man City be a good signing for them, he'll give the team good amount of assists and goals, he'll properly take Bellamy spot on the LW, which might be harsh on Bellamy seeing as his has great season out there for them, but with the rumored fallout he and Roberto Mancini had towards end of the league season, I would guess he may be sold now to make room for Silva.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh fuck off City! Here we go again, this summer will be a nightmare. We'll sign fuck all and they'll sign everyone. 

And then we'll go and win the league.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, I no longer really hope for Joe Cole. I'd be satisfied if we signed him but there's players I'd rather we spent money on.
> 
> Hernandez will be a useful signing, could easily get about ten goals this season. He'll be far more useful than Owen, and I expect one or two of Diouf, Macheda and Welbeck to go out on loan. Oh yeah, and Berbatov is rubbish. Third time lucky for him? I hope so, he's been a big waste of money so far and I don't really know why. He was banging them in for Spurs. If he doesn't make much impact this season then he'll definitely be gone next summer. I feel sorry for him but if you aren't scoring the goals then you aren't worth £30 million.


Still can't believe we paid that much for Berba. I wanted him to be a success just as much as every other United fan but it clearly hasn't worked out. Maybe now his retired from international football he'll kick on next season? Probably not.



Benjo™ said:


> Yeah still seeing it on BBC and Sky Sports sucks.
> 
> So that's Silva and Toure to Man City. I wonder how many more they are going to go for.


They've signed Jerome Boateng as well, German full-back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone who think we didn't need to sign at least one more striker after how last season ended needs their head examined.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We're gonna sign Ozil and Messi and Ronaldo and Kaka and Xavi and Iniesta. You heard it here first.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Monster said:


> David Silva to Man City be a good signing for them, he'll give the team good amount of assists and goals, he'll properly take Bellamy spot on the LW, which might be harsh on Bellamy seeing as his has great season out there for them, but with the rumored fallout he and Roberto Mancini had towards end of the league season, I would guess he may be sold now to make room for Silva.


I hope Bellamy fucks off. He's just an angry, no talented Welshman who can run.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Kizza said:


> *19* year old, short, light and quick.



He's 20 actually since April :flip

He's Greek He's an attacking midfielder or can play on the right or even threw the middle.He's right legged too


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bellamy said he wanted to play for Cardiff didn't he? I expect he'll move there, and he can stay there too, the cnut.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Anyone who think we didn't need to sign at least one more striker after how last season ended needs their head examined.


I personally thought a lack of creativity from the midfield area was the main problem over whole season, but i agree with you, that Berbatov didn’t help out in goals area and he slows down our attacks way to much and both were highlighted when Wayne got injured. Also think a GK needs to brought in sometime in next 12 months, as i cant see VDS staying after this season and not convinced on Kuz as a number 1 replacement. 

By the way, if i stare at your sig any longer Role Model i swear my eyes will melt from my face into my keyboard, swear to god. At least the last image my eyes will see would of been something of greatness, . 



Enigma said:


> We're gonna sign Ozil and Messi and Ronaldo and Kaka and Xavi and Iniesta. You heard it here first.


Out of all those, Ozil would seem the most likely in an unlikely situation, by that I mean us signing Ozil alone not all the players listed above. 

And Kaka hasn’t be the same player he once was for few seasons now, still class player no doubt but not up to the level from a few years ago.



Kizza said:


> I hope Bellamy fucks off. *He's just an angry, no talented Welshman who can run*.


To be honest that was never in doubt, not fan of his as a person but as a player last season he was very good for Man City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Bellamy said he wanted to play for Cardiff didn't he? I expect he'll move there, and he can stay there too, the cnut.


Man City will want a ridiculous and unneeded amount of money for him. Just take whatever you can get for the shitcarter.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'm very much in the minority of actually liking Bellamy as a person, but not rating him much as a footballer. Basically to me he's just a bundle of pace. He runs in straight lines, and isn't particularly good on the ball.

I don't mind his personality though. He is very temperamental, and is known for not getting along the best with his colleagues. I don't blame his for that though, as most footballers are arseholes. He's also refreshing honest, and actually speaks his mind to the media, which is admirable compared to all the other footballers that tow the company line. Or when their not, they exhibit a huge self-importance without a shred of humility, ala John Terry this World Cup.

Also, Bellamy's comments about Shearer a while back were absolutely brilliant, and spot on the money.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Silva to City disappoints me because I would've loved to have seen him come to Utd, such a classy player and a left winger/attacking mid too, something we really need.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uggh have Chelsea signed anyone yet? I heard word of Benayoun but talk died down. I would love Kun, but haven't heard anything in ages. All we've done is release players. Man City signing so many people again, I'll laugh if they end up 5th again with this starpower.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope cashley cole finally fucks off out of this country and if he hates it and the people, well ashley son we hate you to.

be a great day if that mug leaves chelsea.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ashley Cole is a quality player, regardless of his personality, it'd be a shame to see him leave England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Haven't liked the slimy man since he's arsenal days and i would prefer to see him at Madrid than Chelsea.

So if chelsea win the league again i will only have to watch Terry's smug face


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's going to be practically impossible to keep ManCity out of the top 4 with the signings of Toure and Silva. That's fucking quality, and a huge upgrade over De Jong and Bellamy. Ugh.

I hope Arsenal do everything they can to have a squad that can stay in the top 4.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Am I the only person who rates De Jong here? I've rated him since his Ajax days and personally see him as one of the best holding midfielders in the world. I'm guessing I'm in the minority here, but the guys an absolute beast and is good on the ball too. Much better than Barry at least which is evident in just about all Man City games.

Also, incase you couldn't tell from the above, I think De Jong is better than Yaya. That's not to say Yaya isn't any good, as clearly he's build is hell, is obviously tall, and is decent on the ball, but to me he lacks tactical discipline to really be a class holding midfielder. To me he's a better box to box midfielder in the Essien style. There's a reason why Guardiola opted for the unspectacular Busquets over Yaya, other than being Catalan of course.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I used to think he was alright.

Then he broke Stuart Holden's leg with a dirty, reckless, horrid tackle. For that, he can fuck off.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

De Jong is brilliant


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yaya is good, but he's nothing mind blowing, I've never rated him as highly as others, I just don't see it. City need actual defenders if they want a top 4 spot, but that's far too boring.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

£28 million for toure? City's owners realise that they're not playing fifa on the playstaion, don't they?

I didnt think it was possible to actually piss away money but city's owners are doing their best to prove me wrong.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

How will city fair next year with the change in rules with haveing "home grown players in their side

Johnson
Richards
Bellamy

is all i can think of.I dont think Shay Given counts as its only only UK or players from the youth set up (as far as i know)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bellamy is quality. I was gutted when he left us to go to Liverpool. I understood why he left and could accept it. He scored over 20 goals for us that season even though he had a few injury problems and helped us finish 6th. Without him we would've had no chance of finishing that high.

His finishing that year was fantastic, and because he played consistently in the same position, not out wide, we got the best out of him. Having Mark Hughes as our manager definitely helped too. He might be a c*nt off the field, but on it in the right position, he is a real talent.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Onouha
Johnson
Wright-Phillips

Also counts as players trained/brought up in England, so a fair few will fall under that too.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> The Premier League will introduce a squad cap of 25 players and a quota on home-grown players from next season.
> 
> 
> The 20 clubs have agreed the introduction of a home-grown player rule, which will take effect at the start of the 2010/11 campaign.
> ...


Still wont city be in trouble with this rule now?Or Arsenal?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If I understand the rules right, Arsenal are fine - they'll have Walcott, Wilshere and Gibbs who are English, and Ramsey who is Welsh, which means they only need 4 more players who have been registered under the FA for 3 years (Gallas, van Persie, Almunia and Bendtner are just 4 out of plenty they could name).

City are fine too as they have at least 8 English players anyway, plus most of their team has been registered here for 3 years (Tevez, Adebayor, etc)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope Arsenal don't have to hold onto Wilshire due to this rule, as I heard a rumour we were looking to bring him in on loan :hmm:

Not great to see City throwing money around again, prices like that for Toure are ridiculous.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal could sell all their English players and still be fine with this rule. It doesn't actually mean 'homegrown' at all. United's squad is so diverse but because pretty much all of them have been registered here for 3 years, we have one of the best squads for this rule.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We're totally going to .... League 1 this season.

...or get relegate by ten points.

No inbetween with my beloved Cherries.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wait, toure sold for 28 million?

while silva went for 25 million? 

that can't be right.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Defender Leighton Baines has signed a new five-year deal with Everton.

Oh and Celtic want Jimmy Bullard and Sol Campbell which just highlights the huge gulf between the English game and the Scottish game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ozil to Barca for 18mil according to the papers, destination doesn't surprise me, but if he goes for that price i'll be fucking sick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> wait, toure sold for 28 million?
> 
> while silva went for 25 million?
> 
> that can't be right.


It is odd, but I think it says a lot about Valencia's financial trouble. They've gotten what, about 50 mil out of the two transfers so far, with possibly around another 20 mil if Mata goes somewhere.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> wait, toure sold for 28 million?
> 
> while silva went for 25 million?
> 
> that can't be right.


The Silva fee has been reported in the Valencian newspapers as 35M euros


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

18 million for Ozil? Gah fuck off, you know if we put a bid in for that price we'd be laughed at. 

Also, Big Bad Roy has been confirmed new Liverpool boss.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

18Million for Ozil? That in Euros as well? Which make it like what 15Million Pounds or so here? In any case thats a steal in todays market if there every was one, seeing as the player could reach double that amount in 2 years mininmun. If that is true i can see Barca not going after Cesc anymore and he'll stay at Arsenal for the next year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

When I become rich (lol) I'm going to buy United and treat it like one big game of Football Manager.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll majorly LOL if Ozil goes for 18 million and Toure for 28 mil. Would just show how terrible City's spending is.

Good luck to Roy at Liverpool, he deserves success.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ozil to Barca for 18mil according to the papers, destination doesn't surprise me, but if he goes for that price i'll be fucking sick.


It's only that low because his contract expires next summer. Barca are also willing to let him stay at Bremen for the remainder of the deal too.

The price for Toure is insane though. No doubt, but it's Citeh for you.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Inter was 70 million euros for Balotelli, and his agent is waiting for Real to make a bid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF. Why didn't Arsenal bid on Ozil for that? He would could have been Cesc's replacement.

Whatever. When Barca have talks again with Arsenal for Cesc, easy asking price. 20 million plus Ozil.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Leeds United boss Simon Grayson has quashed speculation linking him with the vacant Leicester City job.

Leicester are on the lookout for a new manager, following the departure of Nigel Pearson to Hull City, and Grayson is rumoured on a shortlist that includes Swansea manager Paulo Sousa.

But Grayson, who spent five seasons with Leicester during his playing days, insists he is committed to Leeds, whom he led to promotion to the Championship last season.

*Grayson told the Yorkshire Evening Post:* "I've just got a team into the Championship and it's the football club who I support. I've got a job to do here.

"I'm flattered by the speculation but I'm certainly committed to being at Leeds United for a lot longer than this."​
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Bastards.

I'm glad those dirty foxes aren't getting Grayson if they were to negotiate with him. Very glad that he's quashed those rumours. Hopefully he'll be with Leeds for a long time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the Ozil saga isn't fun at all, want him to pick which rival he's going to go to, and do it quickly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lack of activity at Chelsea is starting to hurt me. With Deco about to leave we are left with probably 4 first team midfielders.

Man, I just want a little bit of a rumour to arise. Summer 2006 was fun, we had Ballack and Shevchenko in before the World Cup. Even though their arrival messed up the team in the end, it was still exciting, damn it!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Toure has moved now.

Barca must be after a midfielder, or confident they'll get Fabregas.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> *Ozil tempted by England*
> German ace to consider options
> 
> Germany's World Cup star Mesut Ozil has hinted he could be ready to move to England this summer.
> ...


http://msnsport.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12040_6241633,00.html

Wow, that was quick. Maybe I should complain about the lack of stories more! I know we're not going to get him, but to read him mentioning our name with positive words is great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't even believe quotes anymore, it's all an illusion until they've signed on the dotted line and it's all officially confirmed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Having no money also means we won't sign Ozil, so we can count ourselves out.

Arsenal have disbanded their reserve team apparantly, but I can't find anything other than blogs running with the story.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Toure has moved now.
> 
> Barca must be after a midfielder, or confident they'll get Fabregas.


They'll stick with Busquets & Keita, proabably sign Mata & bide their time with Cesc until next year. Not worth mentioning Ozil, his got the pick of any top club in the world & could end up anywhere.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't the slightest of what to post here, merely being a new fan to the Premier League and League 1 based off my growing like for soc...football from the world cup. Are Leeds United any decent a team? I think I'll be supporting them in L1, and Manchester United in the top league (I know they're a good team).


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You may be possibly the only person in the world to support both Leeds and Man United 

I'll be hoping for a survival season this year, though I think with a bit of improvement we can get to around 12/13th.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember Newcastle were once title contenders then got relegated...what was the go with that?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Leeds and United is a crazy choice. Leeds hate us and we hate Leeds.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's what you get when a guy with 0 knowledge picks a preferred team


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuck off United and stick with Leeds


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who don't Leeds hate? I know Chelsea and Everton and Manchester City are kinda good, but I don't want to be a bandwagon type fan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

As far as I'm aware, everyone hates Leeds :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Support Chelsea. Rockhead and myself could use the company on this Man United infested forum


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah too much Man U here. Go with Chelsea. :side:

You wouldn't be a bandwagon fan by supporting City or Everton. Maybe even Chelsea at that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well blue is my favourite colour :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Enigma said:


> As far as I'm aware, everyone hates Leeds :side:


^ This is true.

Obviously you should support the MIGHTY Newcastle United if you want a rollercoaster of emotions.

At least it's not dull.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I support City, mostly cos someone needs to. I don't mind Birmingham as well.

Btw, Leeds were promoted to the Championship mate.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah isn't the championship the league 1 comp, the one under the premier league?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

@ Stone Cold sXe 
watch the premier league for a year and see who like the most then pick a club


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll try and do that, but I like having a club already  I might start off with someone and then change throughout the season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Yeah isn't the championship the league 1 comp, the one under the premier league?


Oh, I thought you meant the actual league one comp, below Championship.

Premier League
Championship
League One
League Two
Other smaller leagues.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yossi Benayoun officially with Chelsea now.

I'm kind of eh on it at the moment, but I will warm up soon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Oh, I thought you meant the actual league one comp, below Championship.
> 
> Premier League
> Championship
> ...


I probably got it confused with the Rugby League system (Super League, League 1, league 2 etc).

M'kay so Leeds for the Championship and Chelsea for Premier League


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Random gossip courtesy of the Beeb.

Sir Alex Ferguson is set to launch a bid for out-of-favour Real Madrid forward Karim Benzema but the Manchester United boss must first attempt to secure funds from player sales.

Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho is ready to test Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger with a £35m bid for Dutch striker Robin van Persie.

Tottenham are set to enter the race to sign Barcelona striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic and are prepared to offer as much as £25m for the Sweden international.

Manchester City target Edin Dzeko has pleaded with his Wolfsburg boss Steve McClaren to let him go. The 24-year-old striker has a price tag of £32.5m which Wolfbsurg will not drop.


Rumours, nothing much else. But interesting. Going to be amusing watching Manchester City stumble for the first half of the season while their transfer targets settle in. I am not sure what Benzema wold offer to Manchester United, the guy has an ego, isn't as great as he believes he is, and is nowhere near worth 30m and the probable 100k$ a week he will demand.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Zlat at Tottenham? Lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Brazil striker Luis Fabiano has issued a come-and-get-me plea to Manchester United after ruling out a move to Tottenham.
> 
> "I have heard Tottenham Hotspur made an inquiry about me but, with all respect, that is not somewhere I am going to be able to win the Premier League or the European Cup in the next three or four years.
> 
> "There would be no point in me joining Tottenham. I might as well stay at Sevilla, as it's the same thing. Sevilla are actually bigger when you look at how much we have been in the European Cup, so there would be no point me moving to a smaller team.


Spurs got owned. :lmao


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't want Fabiano at Man U. I hate Brazillians and their attitude problems. 

Benzema wouldn't be any good either. Ozil or Gourcuff please, if we had to just one more signing it has to be a creative midfielder.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Yossi Benayoun officially with Chelsea now.
> 
> I'm kind of eh on it at the moment, but I will warm up soon.


He is naturally talented and won't be bad to bring of the bench. Plus, his wages won't be crazy. It should have only been a two year deal though.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> I probably got it confused with the Rugby League system (Super League, League 1, league 2 etc).
> 
> M'kay so Leeds for the Championship and *Chelsea for Premier League*


Great decision. If you bring bad luck, you'll have to transfer to Man Utd though


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Benayoun will be useful for Chelsea.

Players don't have attitude problems at United, and if they do, they don't by the time they leave. Fergie sorts them out. That's why someone like Balotelli (don't think we've been linked, just picking a name out) wouldn't be too big a risk at United.

Still gutted we didn't get Benzema last summer, he's been wasted at Madrid and would do himself well to come to a decent club where he'd get games.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I also decided to start following some teams. I loosely followed Arsenal a few years ago, but idk in the EPL. Definitely gunna start supporting Barca though, because a) I'm a glory hunter, b) one of my best mates is a Barca nut and c) a lot of their players seem to be entertaining and play a beautiful style of football (messi, iniesta, xavi, and now villa... even better if they pick up Ozil for the future ;D).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If you don't want players with attitude problems, then you really don't want Benzema. Man Utd do have a reputation for being intolerant of unprofessional players, however I wouldn't say that they're intolerant of players with attitude problems in general. I know Roy Keane and Cantona were committed players, however I would class both as having attitude problems, or possibly more correctly, ego problems, however both were very good players, so they were put up with.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really want Suarez. Make it happen, Arsene.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I really want Suarez. Make it happen, Arsene.


Do Arsenal have 50M euros to spend on one player? That's what Ajax have set as his asking price, besides you don't need him. RVP, Vela and even Cesc will score enough goals to make Le Arse a contender, the defence is where money should be spent.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Random gossip courtesy of the Beeb.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson is set to launch a bid for out-of-favour Real Madrid forward Karim Benzema but the Manchester United boss must first attempt to secure funds from player sales.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be surprised if Dzeko ends up at City sooner rather than later, pretty sure they wanted him last season too. All these signings & only 11 names can go on the sheet, Adebayor out of about a dozen players won't be happy sitting on the bench every week.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Dzeko ends up at City sooner rather than later, pretty sure they wanted him last season too. All these signings & only 11 names can go on the sheet, Adebayor out of about a dozen players won't wanna be sitting on the bench every week.


Only 25 players allowed to have a squad number from this year also, plus a minimum of home grown players. So City will have to sell some of those players too, Robinho will be one while Zabaleta and Richards have been mentioned with moves away too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

i love Yossi was 5mil is a decent fee for a club in our position. Hodgson is completely different to Rafa in that he spends his money wisely. I'd not be adverse to him maybe trying to bring in Hangeland, Duff and even Zamora. Sounds weird but Duff would be a good consistent option on the wing and Zamora would be a good partner for Torres in a 4-4-2 or backup. 

Reina

Johnson
Carragher
Hangeland
Insua

Kuyt/Maxi
Gerrard
Mascherano
Duff

Zamora/Kuyt
Torres

---

Or it could easily be a 4-4-1-1 with Gerrard just behind Torres and Mascherano and Aquaman in the center of midfield.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

More news on a possible Benzema to United transfer.

Manchester United Manager Sir Alex Ferguson is reportedly prepared to offload Dimitar Berbatov and Anderson to fund the signing of Real Madrid striker Karim Benzema.

If getting rid of Berbatov to get Benzema, then it does make the move seem a good idea.

Jose Mourinho still after Steven Gerrard, 4 years later,

Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho is also keen to secure the signature of Liverpool midfielder Steven Gerrard, and is willing to offer midfielders Rafael van der Vaart and Fernando Gago in part-exchange.

When Ashley Cole said he hates England, guess he was serious,

Ashley Cole is desperate to quit Chelsea after England's World Cup disaster, with Real Madrid putting together a package worth £30m for the left-back.

From BBC Sport.

Rafael van der Vaart is a pretty good exchange for Steven Gerrard + money. Hes got good potential and can be a quality replacement if Liverpool do look to sell and re-build.

Mixed opinions of Karim Benzema. There are better strikers out there, but I do believe that Ferguson can tame the ego and make him a good goalscorer for the club, similar to when Nistelrooy first joined.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> *Forlan: Welcome at United*
> 
> Diego Forlan would be welcomed back at Manchester United, according to one of the club's first-team coaches.
> 
> ...


you all know how i feel.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a story out of nothing. Forlan is better suited to la liga, I don't think he'd do well in the EPL if he was to move again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

This bit below is from an article from the Daily Mail which SAF talks about Wayne World Cup, and disregards any thought of burnout and/or injury, the last paragraph which I bolded stood out most of all.



> Sir Alex Ferguson has dismissed fears of a World Cup hangover for Wayne Rooney, insisting that the England striker will be back as good as ever for Manchester United next season.
> 
> United manager Ferguson also rebutted suggestions that Rooney was not mentally or physically prepared for South Africa.
> 
> ...


I'm praying SAF is just saying he wont add any more players as a smokescreen, as there no way he can be 100% happy with the squad as a whole, especially considering what happened this past season more so when Wayne got injuryed. 

I also remember when Villa signed for Barca back in May that we had rumoured made a bid very late on, maybe just maybe this shows there are some money available, but thing that annoyed me here was we made a bid for Villa in the '11th Hour' Yet knew he would leave for Barca anyway? I'd rather we asked before hand with Barcelona and showed ambition and intent, if Villa had said no this way then fair play but for us to try at the last minute shows a really lack of ambition and initiative imo. Regardless of age and at 35 Million Pounds/40 Million Euros, Villa would of been a class signing for any team, oh well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

'No value' means 'no money'.

New shirt:












YAAAAAAYYYYYYY Rio out till November. 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Like fuck were we ever interested in David Villa.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd like to think its a smokescreen for signing someone, but I think the Villa line is just a smokescreen for 'we've got fuck all money'. I can't imagine Sir Alex is all that pleased with the money situation.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Enigma said:


> 'No value' means 'no money'.
> 
> *New shirt:*
> 
> ...


Better than first thought actually, will probably get that soon. Southampton's new kit is the best one I've seen so far..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That idea looks totally ripped from the U.S. World Cup Away kit :side:

Speaking of which I hear AC Milan are interested in Clint Dempsey. Like most reports, I doubt it will go through.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Better than first thought actually, will probably get that soon. Southampton's new kit is the best one I've seen so far..


Yeah saw that, its sexy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

classy as fuck.

the utd home shirt looks better on the players, but the away one is still dirt.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm still convinced Nike thought we were Bolton. Man City's new one is nice, as are most Umbro ones these days.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Reminds me of River Plate.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sven is the favorite to get the Fulham job. Why?

Bob Bradley is an outsider candidate according to the Daily Mail.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fulham would do well to totally ignore Sven's existence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sven's a class above, Fulham don't deserve him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks really nice.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The 09-10 looks better. The red and white collar is sort of pointless.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United are plotting a £25m-move for Inter Milan and Netherlands playmaker Wesley Sneijder, who has excelled at the World Cup in South Africa. - BBC Sport.

Would absolutely love him to come to United. A player in a position that the club desperately needs. However, I am not convinced $25m can buy him from Inter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Would be a great move. 25 million sounds right.

But I don't see why Inter would sell him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

tbh dont really see any difference with the new chelsea apart from the little bit of red on it.

The rumour is the benitez wants to bring mascherano to inter, and a couple of other players, so i suppose their is a chance inter will sell sneijder, but i doubt united will spend the money.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Inter won't sell him and we certainly wouldn't buy him.

We'll need to sign a midfielder at some point if Scholes and Giggs are in their last seasons.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> Manchester United are plotting a £25m-move for Inter Milan and Netherlands playmaker Wesley Sneijder, who has excelled at the World Cup in South Africa. - BBC Sport.
> 
> Would absolutely love him to come to United. A player in a position that the club desperately needs. However, I am not convinced $25m can buy him from Inter.


As much as I'd love to see it happen, I'm 99% sure it won't.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ferguson confirms retirement.

:side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Think Wesley Sneijder would be a great signing for us, were in desperate need of a playmaker with his quality's, but I can't see him moving here. I'd be surprised if Inter would even let him go as his the focal point of any Inter attack as it has to go through him, and even if he did leave it would only be to move back to Real to join back up with Mourinho. Stranger things has happened though, so who knows.

Edit - Its nice to see Monday Night Football is back on Sky Sports for this season btw, it's felt weird not having there for past 3 seasons. I dont know what it is, but i always found the games are exicting on a Monday night im Prem League on Sky Sports.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Ferguson confirms retirement.
> 
> :side:


nice one. 

The Sneijder rumour to United - don't see it happening.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah it won't happen but we've already made a bid according to the Inter 'president'...



> Inter president Massimo Moratti believes Manchester United have made an offer for the player, but that he has no desire to sell.
> 
> "The interest from Manchester United in Sneijder is real, but I didn't look into it in an attempt not to fall into temptation," Moratti told Sky Sport Italia.
> 
> ...


He'll probably end up signing a new contract now but at least we're actually looking for another midfielder.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I very much doubt that Moratti would permit selling Sneijder to United and I'm also doubtful that Sneijder would want to leave anyway.

Besides, what do you think that Benitez would make of the idea of selling one of his stars to Sir Alex?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why would he leave? He's just had a brilliant season, he won't leave Inter and if he did he certainly wouldn't come to us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

he's done everything at Inter, after last season this is the time to move on for a new challenge, but i still doubt he'll leave. no reason if he to leave why he wouldn't come to us. i'm amazed that we have bid for him in truth, just didn't see us going after a big name, and still don't.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sneijder leaving Inter wouldn't be completely out of the question. He wasn't keen to go there initially, and it was mostly the Mourinho factor that brought him around to the idea. He is contracted there for a while though, and United would have to stump up serious cash to get him, and I don't think they have that sort of money.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the rumours of Ozil going to Arsenal for 20mil are making me vomit, even though it's most likely bull.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hear Fabregas is becoming more and more likely to join Barca after playing with Spain, so I can see Arsenal making that offer for Ozil.

Official: Chelsea Sign Czech Youngster Tomas Kalas

Don't know who that is.  But I'm all for signing more youngsters.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

20 mil for Ozeil? Highly unlikely. Try about 35.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

20m sounds about right for Ozil, if they can't find any other potential buyers. He is in his last year of his contract, so might as well cash in.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I doubt we'll sign Ozil at all, I'm always pessimistic about us making such big money signings. It's very rare for Wenger to splash out like that, especially after a big tournament. I'd love it to happen though.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Man U should get Ozil, he's young and good now, Ferguson and co. can make him into the worlds best player.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we're being fed bullshit about bidding for Sneijder anyway, a bit like the 'we looked at Villa' line. I said it before - if we sign anyone for around £20 million I'd be extremely surprised. I think I said if we signed anyone for over £25 million I'd stop posting, such is my belief that we have no money.

We won't go for Ozil either.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Manchester United launch £29m bid for Wesley Sneijder... and eye Inter Milan team-mate Mario Balotelli


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

We have to sign someone man, if that report is true then maybe we do have some money. 

Is there still speculation about Vidic leaving?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the silly season has officially started, that dailymail article is what the transfer window is all about. i look forward to waking up to more nonsense, so fun.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If we haven't signed half of Inter Milan, Ozil and Robben by tomorrow then I am going to murder people.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

transfer window is always good for a laugh, sneijder stuff is more than likely bull but if it was true yip-fucking-eee!
sky sports news were interviewing city and united fans a few days back and they asked a city fan what player/s would you like to see at the club and he said city should throw in a bid for david villa!
new money


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> *If we haven't signed half of Inter Milan*, Ozil and Robben by tomorrow then I am going to murder people.


An offer of £50 million for David Suazo, Kerlon, Nelson Rivas, Victor Obinna, Rene Krhin, Ivan Cordoba and Luca Tremolada and McDonald Mariga would make me a very happy Interista.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sneijder isn't going anywhere, his recent interview given to Dutch tv makes it very clear. the cynic in me thinks this means we won't go after anyone now.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

That's the end of that then...shouldn't bother reading & posting all the rumours in future, gets me excited over nothing.

Simon Kjaer to Wolfsburg, £12m. http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1270375/


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sneijder is good, but not 29 million good. Özil is the better transfer option, whether we go in for him or not is a different matter entirely though. 

Nice that vidic has reitirated his wish to stay anyway.

Good bit of business by Wolfsburg and mclaren that, I imagine they will sell him on for a good profit in a couple of years time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hernandez will lead us to glory. 

Didn't want Sneijder anyway 

Hargreaves to miss the start of the season yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm not surprised, but for fucks sake.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for merging my posts, i couldn't be bothered :side:


I am getting pissed off with him, he's been a total wasted signing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

na his one season means he'll always be loved by me. that was worth the price.

you're more negative than me these days, it's quite refreshing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Hernandez will lead us to glory.
> 
> Didn't want Sneijder anyway
> 
> Hargreaves to miss the start of the season yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Isn't Hernandez getting loaned out? If true, lulz.

This is why I love goal.com's transfer zone.

*Manchester City Looking To Make Stunning £20 Million Swoop For Chelsea Hitman Didier Drogba - Report*



> Manchester City are preparing a £20 million bid for Chelsea star striker Didier Drogba.
> 
> City manager Roberto Mancini has been a big fan of the Ivory Coast international and hopes to bring him to the Eastlands club, according to The Sun.
> 
> ...


Like, yeah.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Honestly, no way Chelsea accepts that. Unless they expect DD to drop in quality, and have a bid already lined up on another superstar striker.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Isn't Hernandez getting loaned out? If true, lulz.
> 
> This is why I love goal.com's transfer zone.
> 
> ...





Mikey Damage said:


> Honestly, no way Chelsea accepts that. Unless they expect DD to drop in quality, and have a bid already lined up on another superstar striker.


Let me guess this is their next "stunning" scoop:



> Manchester City are preparing a £20 million bid for Arsenal star midfielder Cesc Fabregas.
> 
> City manager Roberto Mancini has been a big fan of the Spanish international and hopes to bring him to the Eastlands club, according to The Sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Drogba to City isn't goal.com's rumour, it was from The Sun.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

and it's most likely true anyway, its City.


Hernandez isn't going out on loan thankfully, he's going to join the team on the US Tour.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Stupid City. Hands off Drogba :side:

Report: Manchester City Open Bidding At £15m For Germany World Cup 2010 Star Lukas Podolski.


More accurate would be:

Report: Manchester City interested in The World.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Hargreaves, fuck me I feel for him.

Fergie better try like fuck to get Ozil, if not then we might as well give up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We've still got a decent squad though, one which brought us to within a point of Chelsea last year, who have lost Ballack and Cole for starters. We had bad injuries last year too, forcing us to play Carrick and Fletcher in defence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

with our current squad, and with the strong likelihood of injuries to especially Rooney we won't win the league, unless the Mexican Wonderkid really leaves up to his special one status.

we'll give them a good fight, but i'd expect us to come up short.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Our squad is solid yes but to meet the requirements of United calibre? no. I just really want that 19 title to get one ahead of Liverpool. FA Cup and Carling Cup is achievable but Champions League is pushing it with other squads looking to strengthen. 

I fear for City too. We beat them in the dying minutes twice this season and in the Cup. Can see them doing us over this season, bloody hope not though.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I think we have a squad good enough to compete for the League title, but I don’t believe its good enough to win the League title, I’ve said before that we lacked a creative edge at times last season, and we didn’t have a good enough back up for Wayne Rooney, our injury concerns also go on, I don’t trust Rio not getting injured during the season at all, and if we stick with same squad, we will have to rely on Rooney even more next season and think he will get injured again to at some point.

If the interest in Wesley Sneijder was indeed true and anything to go by, it looks like SAF will be looking for a CAM this summer (Praying it Ozil, it'll never happen though). I also believe we need another striker as well as a said above, someone who got good experience and enough quality to replace Rooney goals and goal threat. And if Owen Hargreaves can’t regain full fitness then an out and out CDM as well may need to be looked into this summer.

Personally I can only see SAF looking at a CAM before the season kicks off and nothing else, which I’m still unconvinced, will be good enough for a 19th League title.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone thinking next season will be Liverpool's year?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its always their year.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

St. Stephen said:


> Anyone thinking next season will be Liverpool's year?


Year to get relegated? I hope so.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Have Liverpool signed anyone yet? All I know is they lost Yossi  and Rafa but we all know that can't be considered bad


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparantlyyyyyyyyyy Joe Cole is in talks with 2 Premier League clubs and his future will be decided in 10 days.

Spurs or Arsenal then.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

From the Daily Mail-


> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson insists: I didn't bid for Holland star Wesley Sneijder - and I don't need him
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has dismissed reports that he bid for World Cup sensations Wesley Sneijder and Mesut Ozil and insists that his current Manchester United squad is ‘stronger than last season’.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, I know that we like to keep summer targets close to home if there are any and SAF hardly going to admit to anything to the press until everything done and dusted, but SAF cant not be serious when he says his happy with squad, buying youthful promises player for future is great an all. But players in here and there now are also needed just as much, I’m hoping this just a smoke screen as SAF does have someone in mind, but I think nothing will happen for us this summer. With Rooney always having daily season injury, and our reliance on him to do everything again this season I fear his next injury may just be killer for us during some major point during this upcoming season, sigh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Have Liverpool signed anyone yet? All I know is they lost Yossi  and Rafa but we all know that can't be considered bad


Mila Jovanic (sp??)


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Mila Jovanic (sp??)


Jovanovic has signed yeah. They were in 'talks' with Paul Scharner of Wigan as well, another free transfer obviously.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not going to bother responding to the same "jokes" in this thread every year. But we've signed Milan Jovanovic and Jonjo Shelvey (youth I think). 

Signing Scharner is scraping bottom of the barrel shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

More Aguero quotes on him wanting to move to Chelsea today. I'm not sure if they are reall or not, but it is starting to hurt that we are not even trying to go for him.

He has everything we need from a new striker; he's young, he has pace and he's a big name and will only be a bigger name. If we want to, we'd be able to sell him for double what we bought him for in 5 or 6 years time.

But do we show any interest? :no:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Drogba, Anelka, Kalou, Sturridge, Borini - there's no need to go and spend stupid money on Aguero. Chelsea need to start giving Sturridge more opportunities instead of going after all these foreigners.

United's kit looks amazing btw. Usually it takes me a while to get used to them but I love this one.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

More likely Chelsea bid for Torres over Aguero.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

News around stoke is that carlton cole has been at the brit, and we are also putting a bid in for wigans figueroa for 7m.

Who you reckon will be the stars of the world cup that will come to england and be found out to be shit?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Robben says Sneijder is off to Utd.


also waxed lyrical about Scholes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JPH said:


> Drogba, Anelka,


Both past 30 years old. In fact, Drogba is hitting 33 during the new season.



JPH said:


> Kalou,


Best position is on the wing.



JPH said:


> Sturridge, Borini


Both will get chances, but they aren't the guys who will give us that moment of brilliance that we will need at the moment.

Quantity is nothing compared to quality. Our team has lacked a spark since the departure of Robben in 2007. We need to go out there and find an explosive player who is capable of doing something the rest of the team can not do. That is th eonly way we will progress, as a lot of our players at the moment is too similar.

The only reason we won the league last season, was because everyone else had a particular poor one themselves. It's just good for us that we were the best from a poor bunch. But that doesn't mean that should give us the excuse to rest on our laurels. The same thing happened at Milan when they won the CL in 2007 and what happened the next season? They finished 5th and with no trophies.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Robben says Sneijder is off to Utd.
> 
> 
> also waxed lyrical about Scholes.


"I personally think there is a very good chance he will join Man United.

"I am a big admirer of Paul Scholes, he is one of the best players of his generation and I honestly think Sneijder is the only player in the world capable of replacing him."



omg


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I have always liked Robben, him loving Paul Scholes makes me like him even more.

Still, I hope the Spanish destroy him and his mates tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie won't be buying anyone, either he has no money to spend which would not suprise me or he has become as stubborn as Wenger.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He's not stubborn.

At least now we can have some proper football. Oh and Benny Ben Ben, you said something the other day about Sky Sports News HD - its launching this summer


----------



## Flare (Jul 7, 2010)

On the contrary, I've heard Sneijder would like to stay at Inter, feels perfectly happy there and would like to win the Super Cup with his club. I'm honestly doubting that Inter would let him go to United for a 30 million bid.

To be honest I'm rather surprised that United actually got so much money left that was being touted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

First Utd friendly on Friday, can't wait.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Is that the Celtic game?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it is indeed.

i need to get MUTV re-ordered, best not leave it till the last minute....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't afford MUTV :side: I'll have to find a stream online or something. This World Cup has made me realise how much I miss United in the Summer.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> This World Cup has made me realise how much I miss United in the Summer.


You and me both, brother.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Inter striker Mario Balotelli is set to flee from the club and join either Manchester City or Manchester United as his agent Mino Raiola heads to England to meet directors of both clubs.*
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport reports Raiola will listen to both clubs as they make their pitch for the Italian striker. And whichever offers the best package for his client will have to shell out €40 million to sign him from the treble champions.
> 
> ...


He will be off to City I think, they're stupid enough to buy another attacker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

he's a City sort of player mentality and attitude wise, skill and potential wise he's very much Utd.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That's probably the best description of him actually.

I can't wait to see Hernandez play for us.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Love how non of you are actually from manchester

anyway ledley chose money and over football and went to celtic
coentrao portugals full back has been linked to bayern, but they ruled it out, can see him moving to liverpool if the have the money or man city.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> Love how non of you are actually from manchester


We've got a live one here lads! You're about 3 years late with this argument.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck it's been going quick. New season will be starting up again so soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

tomkim4 said:


> Love how non of you are actually from manchester
> 
> anyway ledley chose money and over football and went to celtic
> coentrao portugals full back has been linked to bayern, but they ruled it out, can see him moving to liverpool if the have the money or man city.


I come from Australia. Have something against me supporting Liverpool, or do you wish for me to support Australia in the EPL? sigh. Ridiculous post considering you have no idea why it is people support Man U.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can see and understand that for the mostpart, the United supporters on this site are true fans. It just pisses me off that most people I know of are gloryhunting sheep, who will say "Chelsea or Man United" when you ask them who they support. You ask them to name some players and they got nothing. Had one say Cristiano Ronaldo recently >_>


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cristiano Ronaldo is a great player for Man U. My favourite player from Chelsea is Ibra. ;D


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You fools, we sold Ronaldo to Arsenal in exchange for van Persie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Loving these pics of Torres from the final.










Great gesture. I'm gettigng my hopes up, but I hope to fuck he stays.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Have to say, I got very excited when I was shown a pic of him with the scarf and the cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i don't actually mind if Torres stays at Liverpool, rather he was in a team fighting for a top 5 spot, than helping Chelsea. plus he'll spend most of next season injured anyway.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd hate it if he went to Chelsea. 

Woy will take us to the title. :side:


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Enigma said:


> We've got a live one here lads! You're about 3 years late with this argument.


I use different forums for football.
do you also support spain? 
looks like inter had a good season are they your new favourite?
If you ever go watch a game at old trafford...very much doubt you will, but you play in red mate.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I sort of want Torres to stay at Liverpool just because I don't want to see all the league's top players moving abroad. That said, he can have a trophy-less season :side:



tomkim4 said:


> I use different forums for football.
> do you also support spain?
> looks like inter had a good season are they your new favourite?
> If you ever go watch a game at old trafford...very much doubt you will, but you play in red mate.


Get a life son, we've had this discussion plenty of times here, and you will always come off as a total spastic.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chances of a Cesc Fabregas move to Barcelona? Its going to be suggested a lot throughout the summer by media, so might as well try gather a few opinions on it.

They have a midfield at the moment of Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets and will most likely keep the 4-3-3 structure. How would Fabregas fit it? And if they change to 4-4-2, where will Messi play? 4-5-1 is a possibillity, though. Stick Messi and Iniesta out wide.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They don't need him, but they'll sign him. I can't see him staying at Arsenal. Winning the World Cup will have only made him realise how he 'belongs' at Barca.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

tomkim4 said:


> I use different forums for football.
> do you also support spain?
> looks like inter had a good season are they your new favourite?
> If you ever go watch a game at old trafford...very much doubt you will, but you play in red mate.


If Stoke were in the Blue Square Premiership then you wouldn't support them so shut the fuck up. Just looking for an arguement which none of us will give you.

I'm not bothered what Robben says because Snjeder (sp?) has already committed his future to Milan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't wait for transfer deadline day, hopefully we get a good one this year.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I like your optimism, fair play.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Been following the Fabregas saga, am sure he wants to move, but I doubt he will. Barca have said repeatedly they aren't paying above market value for him, and Arsenal are determined to keep hold of him. The world cup obviously makes him want to move, but that isn't the only factor.

Barca really don't need him, but obviously they want him. I don't see them changing formation given the raging success they have had with the current one. 

Ozil staying at his current club is something I certainly didn't expect.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't jump on bandwagons.

I like City :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

players committing themselves to clubs, then fucking off shortly after isn't exactly uncommon now is it? 'I STAY'


still i'm not expecting any more signings, let alone a big name.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

THE FUTURE ONLY GOD KNOWS.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Word said:


> If Stoke were in the Blue Square Premiership then you wouldn't support them so shut the fuck up. Just looking for an arguement which none of us will give you.


haha shows what wankers we have here, of course id support them i have been supporting them all my life since league 2(now league 1)
nah dont want an argument id win, you only support man u and chelsea because they win everything, if it was about the football you would all support arsenal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> haha shows what wankers we have here, of course id support them i have been supporting them all my life since league 2(now league 1)
> nah dont want an argument id win, you only support man u and chelsea because they win everything, if it was about the football you would all support arsenal.


Grow up, discuss football properly or don't bother posting in here at all.

I'd like to point out I've been supporting United all my life too, so if that works for you supporting Stoke then it works for me supporting United.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Ive supported United from when I was born, I've bought every United kit over the last 20 years because I support them. I'm a member of their club because I support them. I attend a minimum of 10 games a year because I support them. So does that make me different from you? Nope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

long enough, stop trolling, tomkim4, either post without trying to get a reaction or just don't bother, go back to posting about football on those 'other forums' if this is all you're going to do in here. and Alex stop rising to it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wasn't rising to it (much) :side:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

UNITED~!

1333 BST: Both Manchester City and United are keen to sign 19-year-old Inter Milan striker Mario Balotelli, with the Italian flattered by United boss Sir Alex Ferguson's interest according to the player's agent. [Press Association]

I'm pretty sure it's been posted, just wan't to throw it out again though. He won't come to us, standard.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I posted one line and get all these sayin shit! I did post about football except for my last post.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure under Ferguson's tutelage Balotelli would become a big star, he has a lot of raw talent and potential, just needs the right coach.

I doubt we'll get him though. =[


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

tomkim4 said:


> haha shows what wankers we have here, of course id support them i have been supporting them all my life since league 2(now league 1)
> nah dont want an argument id win, you only support man u and chelsea because they win everything, if it was about the football you would all support arsenal.


:lmao

Ok, so Man U and Chelsea should basically have no fans anymore, we should all go to Arsenal. According to your theory I should only support New York Red Bulls in the MLS and that's it.

Well anyways wouldn't mind Torres at Chelsea, don't think he's someone to go out of your way to sign though.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ok, so Man U and Chelsea should basically have no fans anymore, we should all go to Arsenal. According to your theory I should only support New York Red Bulls in the MLS and that's it.
> 
> Well anyways wouldn't mind Torres at Chelsea, don't think he's someone to go out of your way to sign though.


NO you're all saying you aren't glory hunters, so I said if you aren't glory hunters then you should either support a team because they are your OWN team or support the team because of their football!!! Everyone outside of england can support who they want!
that post has got me scared you are actually mentally disabled so i'm sorry if I offended you.
and role model erm they are carrying on, i cant just get shit talked to me and not reply.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This whole argument is dumb. Let people support who they want.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

edit - fuck it, can't be bothered to take part in such a ridiculous argument


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ok, so Man U and Chelsea should basically have no fans anymore, we should all go to Arsenal. According to your theory I should only support New York Red Bulls in the MLS and that's it.
> 
> Well anyways wouldn't mind Torres at Chelsea, *don't think he's someone to go out of your way to sign though.*


Really? Even with your main striker nearing 33? Still one of the best forwards in the world but I'm guessing his poor World Cup has made you think otherwise. I know who I'd rather have out of Torres & Kun anyway...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I meant for this year. I wouldn't mind Torres, but think up front we might be fine for another year. I know this World Cup means nothing about how Torres performs, it has nothing to do with that.

Right now I think we need a Ballack replacement over anything (although he hasn't done much recently). Need another midfielder.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Any Arsenal fans here fearing for the new season? So far we've lost Merida (big whoop), Senderos, Gallas, Silvestre & Senderos. With us _so far_ (hopefully those will be key words) bringing in Chamakh & Koscielny. So that's us 3 centre halfs down, a reserve mid down and a striker up. Then you add to that the rumours of Cesc's move to Barcelona and we're looking like we're up a certain creek without a paddle!

Now I've got all the faith in the world in Arsene and believe we could lift the title at the end of the season if things go our way, but firstly for that to happen we need to bring in at least one more centre back and a world class central midfielder. Personally I think we're gunna keep Fabregas for atleast another season hopefully 2 (this summers world cup may of sent him closer to his spanish colleagues or could have made him realise he'll only be a small cog in a massive machine at Barca.) If that's the case and we keep Cesc then we're still gunna need another midfielder, preferaby a holding player who can give Fabregas that little bit more freedom.

Then we've got the goalkeeping problem (although I'm actually a big fan of Almunia I realise he's a weakness at times). So we need to bring in a keeper to give us some stability at the back, which in turn will help Koscielny settle in quicker/better. There's been rumours of us signing Schwarzer who at the age of 37 38 in October) doesn't look like he's got long left in him (3 seasons at the most).


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

just 1998 i feared for you last season but if you sign a keeper and 2 good central defenders i've got a feeling the season could go very well!
you have a class midfield with 
diaby- france's best player and can control a game
song- improving every year
fabregas- class player if you can keep hold of him
walcott- needs to prove a point
arshavin-keep him fit and he can win you games
van persie- not the best world cups but you missed him last year
also nasri and ramsey will be back
had a few years now to gel and can see you making the top two and competing with the big teams not just showing the smaller clubs how to play football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Fabregas has dedicated his World Cup triumph to Arsenal. I can only really interpret that as him clearly thinking he's off to Barca now. We've made our stance very clear, in that he's signed on to a long contract, and we expect a good offer, not the shite Barca have been offering for him. But with recent news of Barca needing a loan to pay their players wages, I'm not so sure they have the requisite money to get him.

At least this World Cup has given Cesc an accurate view of what life at Barca would be like. Sitting on the bench and winning things. So he'll know exactly what he's getting himself into.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Barca should sell Ibra if they want to make some money. They have Villa now and plenty of young talent to use up front.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Went to the match against Spurs on Saturday. Met all the Spurs players and met Harry in the pub over the road. Seen him in there before as the landlord is a good friend of his. He stayed about an hour and then said "I better get off home to the wife". Great guy and said hf he was able to, he'd be coming to a few games and come into the pub and buy everyone a round. IE; the regulars, like muself. Top bloke and was a good run-out against his side. Our new signings looked good.

We have so many options for this coming season, I'm quite excitied. Keep an eye out for Harry Arter, 20 y/o brother in law of Scott Parker. Hell of a talent. There's also Danny Push, Leeds were after him but he decided to come here instead. Good signings for the new season.

I literally can't wait now. Wish it would hurry up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

English Dragon said:


> Barca should sell Ibra if they want to make some money. They have Villa now and plenty of young talent to use up front.


Think they should do, since they are high on starting Pedro I see Ibra being benched most of the time.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The trouble will be finding a club that would be willing to take Ibra and pay him the astronimical wages that he will demand.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City no doubt.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure if it's been posted or not but if the papers are to be believed (meh) then Newcastle are favorites to sign Dan Gosling on a free. Anyone know anything about this? Pretty awful error by the people at Eveton not to offer him a contract in time tbh. Just hope we can get him signed and his knee ligaments heal fully before the new year.

Good to see us looking for young, English players, only time will tell if that's a good method or not.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

David Gill didn't fly out with the squad for the US tour, and was at Old Trafford today. I know I'm reading far too much into it, but I'm going to assume he's signing Sneijder, Ozil, Messi and Kaka.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Enigma said:


> They don't need him, but they'll sign him. I can't see him staying at Arsenal. Winning the World Cup will have only made him realise how he 'belongs' at Barca.


Would of had the opposite effect I'd have thought. The fact that he hardly played would of put him off considering the Spanish midfield is largely the same as Barcelona's. Good chance he's staying at Arsenal imo.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gosling deserves a slap for leaving Everton and going to fucking Newcastle. What a fucking idiot.

It's like trading Barcelona for Accrington Stanley.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://twitpic.com/24ripk

smirked


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hehehehehehe


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cut. deep.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It does suit him in fairness. All they need to do is have him sitting on a bench, and that will be his look for next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Really? Even with your main striker nearing 33? Still one of the best forwards in the world but I'm guessing his poor World Cup has made you think otherwise. I know who I'd rather have out of Torres & Kun anyway...


I'd rather have Aguero. Cheaper, younger, and a lot less injury prone than Torres, but still a quality forward. We all saw what he did for Argentina when he came on in that game in the World Cup, he just changed everything. It's not a knock on Torres at all, but with Torres being priced at 100 mil, it's pointless when Kun is much cheaper.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torres when/if he's sold will not be going for anywhere close to 100mil, where did you pick that figure out from?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The rumours of what Liverpool are wanting for him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rumours, lol. Just yeah got nothing to say to that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, obviously it's a grain of salt, but surely Liverpool would command more for Torres than Athletico would for Aguero. Whether it's 100 mil or not, I feel Aguero would be a better purchase.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't spend 50 million on Torres, let alone 100 million.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Torres is injury prone. £35 million, TOPS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I just hope everyone thinks the same of his actual asking price. Losing Torres could result in N'Gog getting more game time, and that's obviously a problem.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fulham have rejected a bid from Arsenal for Schwarzer.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> he's a City sort of player mentality and attitude wise, skill and potential wise he's very much Utd.


Agreed, i think his one of those stars that came around every now and again, his got whole package has Super Mario, quick dribbling feet, good power/strength, pace, skills, eye for goal, positioning and awareness, his still young and only turns 20 next month, but his biggest problem is the mental side of things like you said, which he struggles with. 

A lot of what happens to him is down to his poor attitude and nothing else, although i do believe he is somewhat harshly treated in Serie A, the Juve fans didn’t cover themselves in any glory with there taunting of him in last few seasons was uncalled for, his still only young so its not unusual to see attitude problems there, but I’m a firm believer that under the right circumstances and personal, there no doubt in my mind he can easily change who he is, if SAF were to channel his rage/angry and problems onto the football pitch in a positive way and he can get Mario believing in himself more and more, i believe he can be one of the best.

I don't believe we will sign him though, and even if we were to bid for him the 40 Million Euro/33.4 Million Pounds price tag that keeps bouncing around is way to much for him, if were somewhere around 30 Million Euros/25 Million Pounds i can maybe get behind the idea, its still a lot of money and given our current financal problems I’m unsure, i still believe a CAM is needed more then anything, and if that sort of money were to be available then we should invest in that area first of all imo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hahhaha how ugly


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

:lmao It looks like a Pokemon. Forgot it's name.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> :lmao It looks like a Pokemon. Forgot it's name.












Looks like the Red Devils are changing from fire to electric type this year.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Gosling deserves a slap for leaving Everton and going to fucking Newcastle. What a fucking idiot.
> 
> It's like trading Barcelona for Accrington Stanley.




Sure it is, that's exactly what it's like.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The Gosling situation shows how many transfer rumours are wildly inaccurate.

Midway through last season it was claimed that Manchester United were ready to make a big offer to take both Rodwell and Gosling. Then the end of the season comes, Gosling becomes available on a free transfer and none of the big clubs give a toss.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rumours that Liverpool want James Beatie 

Just pre-ordered the United home shirt.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Sure it is, that's exactly what it's like.


Glad you agree.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ronaldinho to Flamengo after piling on the weight again. Nice one.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Rumours that Liverpool want James Beatie


hahahahahahahahahahaha brilliant.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

When will Wigan give Roberto Martinez some money to spend? He was an analyst for ESPN during the WC, and he was great. If he gets his type of players, I think he can be successful.

Also, Bob Bradley's name is starting to get bigger in the Fulham manager search. Would be crazy if he got hired.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

T-C said:


> Ronaldinho to Flamengo after piling on the weight again. Nice one.


It would be a better move for him than to the MLS, which was also a big rumour.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Rumours that Liverpool want James Beatie


Torres can go now. :side:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> When will Wigan give Roberto Martinez some money to spend? He was an analyst for ESPN during the WC, and he was great. If he gets his type of players, I think he can be successful.


Do Wigan have any money to spend? Dave Whelan is a wealthy man but I don't think Wigan want to go down the route of overspending and getting themselves into financial difficulty. They don't have a large enough fanbase to sustain such growth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i've concluded i don't like either utd kits this season, home looks cheap and the away looks like bolton.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Chelsea have now reportedly entered the race for Balotelli, with Ancelotti prepared to bid £28 million for him.

Hopefully that's BS. The thought of Chelsea or either of the Manc clubs getting Mario is really too much for me to bear.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> When will Wigan give Roberto Martinez some money to spend? He was an analyst for ESPN during the WC, and he was great. If he gets his type of players, I think he can be successful.
> 
> Also, Bob Bradley's name is starting to get bigger in the Fulham manager search. Would be crazy if he got hired.


They're either close or already have signed Mauro Boselli from Estudiantes for a club record fee of £5.3m or something like that. They also tied up a deal for Alcaraz, the Paraguay defender who did okay at the World Cup. There were rumours that he'd pulled out but it wasn't true.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Chelsea's Ashley Cole is reported to be closing in on a £30m deal to move to Real Madrid, according to the Spain goalkeeper Iker Casillas.
> 
> The left-back Cole recently split with wife Cheryl and was found to be sending a message to pals saying he hated England and the people.
> 
> ...


If this is true, who do Chelsea have to replace him? Or rather, who would they go for?



Edit - Thierry Henry has signed for New York Red Bulls



> France striker Thierry Henry has signed for Major League Soccer side New York Red Bulls from Barcelona on a "multi-year contract".
> 
> The former Arsenal captain, 32, is expected to make his debut for Red Bulls in a friendly against Tottenham in the United States on 22 July.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pep has re-signed as Barca coach till June 30th 2011 apparently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

glad i've got ESPN, spurs and city's tour games are all on there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

do you get ESPN America? 

Man United vs Celtic, and Man United vs MLS All-Stars is on there, as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Guti to Besitkas.

/random.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody with Setanta (in Australia at least) can see Melbourne Victory vs. Boca Juniors tomorrow at 19:30. Should be good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> do you get ESPN America?
> 
> Man United vs Celtic, and Man United vs MLS All-Stars is on there, as well.


nope we don't get that over here, but i've got Man Utd TV for every Utd friendly.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rangers are close to signing the MIGHTY Chris Eagles from Burnley.


Emile Heskey has retired from international football.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> nope we don't get that over here, but i've got Man Utd TV for every Utd friendly.


There is a channel called ESPN America on Sky, however it often ends up showing the same stuff as ESPN. It does show more North American sport though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Emile Heskey has retired from international football.


best thing i saw on it...

Emile Heskey: 62 caps,7 goals.
Columbian goalkeeper Rene Higuita: 68 caps 8 goals

Happy retirement, Emile.

definitely smirked at that


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heskey > the world :side:

Got my new United shirt today 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nice signing for Rangers. Eagles is a solid player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ewwwww. Looks Hull-ish


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's not complete, it needs him in pain.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice trademark Big Man pose.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Ewwwww. Looks Hull-ish


Anything that makes John Terry look even more of a twat is fine by me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That Chelsea away kit looks awful, not sure what one is worse our Bolton esc away kit or Chelsea’s away kit, its like both meet once season was over to discuss which one could do the worst job on there respective kits. 

Right now say our away kit is worst out of both of them, a black kit can always go down decently imo, even if the shirt designers have tried to butcher that theory on Chelsea Away Shirt.

Sky Sports -



> Inter Milan president Massimo Moratti admits the club are 'evaluating' bids for striker Mario Balotelli.
> 
> The 19-year-old forward has been the subject of intense transfer speculation in recent weeks, with Premier League neighbours Manchester United and City thought to be interested in his signature.
> 
> ...


After the Wesley Sneijder case recently, I won't hold my breath. But its nice to see us linked with a such a young talented player. I’ve already said my opinion on him in this thread, in short an amazing amount of talent and potential but a poor attitude. 

The plus of him playing anywhere in attack and not effecting the new Premier League squad limit Rule as he is only 19 still (Turns 20 in August). The Price tag for him is still way to much imo and I find it odd that we would happily go head to head with Manchester City for him, who can offer Inter Milan X amount more then we could. But i'd rather we looked for a CAM though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I like it. :side:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's not bad. I like City's kit, always have done. 

Liverpool's new away strip is alright too, shame about the sponsor though...



Spoiler: liverpool away

















Spoiler: liverpool away


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

West Ham have signed Portsmouth's Tal Ben-Haim and Frederic Piquionne, as well as Mexico's Pablo Barrera all in one day I believe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

United beat Celtic 3-1 in a friendly today. Watched about 5 minutes of it. The new kit looks okay I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

L'Pool's sponsor logo looks terrible on the kit. it just looks off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

utd friendly was a nice relief, played some good stuff surprisingly for a first game back, did tire towards the end though. bring on wednesday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I find it funny that Grant keeps buying Tal Ben-Haim after he said Grant was the worst manager he's worked with and that he's a laughing stock in Israel after Grant had the nerve to drop him for Carvalho while at Chelsea.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> utd friendly was a nice relief, played some good stuff surprisingly for a first game back, did tire towards the end though. bring on wednesday.


I caught the game... The Rafael/Fabio combination looked pretty average defensively


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> I find it funny that Grant keeps buying Tal Ben-Haim after he said Grant was the worst manager he's worked with and that he's a laughing stock in Israel after Grant had the nerve to drop him for Carvalho while at Chelsea.


I remember this :lmao:

But you have to find it equally funny that Ben Haim always goes. I mean, all he has to do is say no :|

We're about to kick off against Crystal Palace in 12 mins. Looking forward to it. As good as the World Cup is, there is nothing like watching club football. Especially when your team is the champions


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> I remember this :lmao:
> 
> But you have to find it equally funny that Ben Haim always goes. I mean, all he has to do is say no :|
> 
> We're about to kick off against Crystal Palace in 12 mins. Looking forward to it. As good as the World Cup is, there is nothing like watching club football. Especially when your team is the champions


Fuck I think I missed it. 

1-0 victory, but very great to hear Essien is back and scoring.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

smitlick said:


> I caught the game... The Rafael/Fabio combination looked pretty average defensively


Fabio hardly played at all last season though so it was just good to see him back. I'm not worried about us defensively anyway, they're both still learning & Rafael will hopefully be our regular right-back. Really disappointed about Hargreaves, one of the main reasons why I was looking forward to pre-season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

What happened to Owen?Is he crocked again?

edit....Hargreaves


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What happened to Owen?Is he crocked again?
> 
> edit....Hargreaves





> "He had a recurrence of the knee injury which is of great concern to us. He will remain there (America) until he is ready to come back and train.
> 
> "There is no point in leaving the people who are treating him and did the operation and we have to send him back again. It is pointless."


That's what was said about him so yeah, his in the US but sadly for a different reason. Not sure why but I still have hope of him playing again for us soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What happened to Owen?Is he crocked again?
> 
> edit....Hargreaves


He never existed, he is a figment of your imagination or he was a government experiment gone wrong.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hargreaves is done. I've always liked the guy - proud to say that I was one of the few who supported him during the Eriksson reign when it was fashionable to dismiss him as a waste of space. 

However I really can't see him ever returning and playing consistently well at the top level. He may make it back into the first team - a la Rosicky, but, like that player, he won't be able to recapture his best form.

Now, let me reiterate my daily insistence that Mario Balotelli should not be sold under any circumstances. Unless it's to Arsenal.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> *Hargreaves is done*. I've always liked the guy - proud to say that I was one of the few who supported him during the Eriksson reign when it was fashionable to dismiss him as a waste of space.
> 
> However I really can't see him ever returning and playing consistently well at the top level. He may make it back into the first team - a la Rosicky, but, like that player, he won't be able to recapture his best form.
> 
> Now, let me reiterate my daily insistence that Mario Balotelli should not be sold under any circumstances. Unless it's to Arsenal.



Have to say i agree...Sadly!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He'll always be a player that I love, merely for his first season at United and his free-kick against The Arse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Adriano has moved from Sevilla to Barca, and Edinson Cavani from Palermo to Napoli.

Great pick-up for Napoli tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He took the place of Dmytro Chygrynskiy by the looks of it. Chygry didn't do much anyways.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Adriano has moved from Sevilla to Barca, and Edinson Cavani from Palermo to Napoli.
> 
> Great pick-up for Napoli tbh.



Cavani & Lavezzi if he stays should be a good combo..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pointless move for Adriano.

He'll be fighting for playing time. Should have stayed at Sevilla. Then again, he was behind Capel and Navas there as well.

Here is transfer fodder:



> *Arsenal*
> 
> Replacing Cesc Fabregas, if he goes, will consume the Gunners' summer; Mesut Özil apparently tops the list. But for now, the most important signing for Arsenal will be a quality first-choice goalkeeper, and Artur Boruc's move to Fiorentina has prompted a lot of talk of Sebastien Frey being on his way. If not, Manuel Neuer's fine World Cup would make him a good candidate -- though there are suggestions that Slovenia's Samir Handanovic is favored. Fulham's Mark Schwarzer is likely to be available for about £4m, which isn't a bad investment for a couple of seasons in which the excellent Wojciech Szczesny can ripen.


Frey. Want. Neuer. Want. Handanovic. Meh. Schwarzer. Meh.

WTF is this about another Polish GK prospect. I think we learned our lesson with Fabianski. No thanks to the young Polish keepers. I'd rather we send out Mannone than this kid. Mannone didn't look too bad in his brief play...last year? Or two years ago? Fuck. Seasons are blending together.

Here is more fodder for the teams A-L. 



> *Aston Villa*
> 
> Some would like to see money spent at fullback and on a quality striker, but Martin O'Neill has more pressing concerns in midfield, where he looks likely to lose James Milner to Manchester City. Chances are City will offer Stephen Ireland as part of any Milner deal, though talk has been of a move for Hadjuk Split's fleet-footed playmaker Anas Sharbini, who would leave O'Neill change from £5m and scores a lot of goals from midfield. But Ireland's vision of the game, composure on the ball and movement off it ought to make him the first choice switch, if he can be convinced to move to the Midlands.
> 
> ...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Szczczczczesny is much better than Mannone. He kid is a natural. He's got the perfect build for a keeper, and has great reflexes. With a good attitude and experience, he could become the best keeper we've had in years (which isn't saying too much), but yeah, I like him. A loan to the Championship next season should continue his development nicely after his terrific season at Brentford.

I'd also taken Handonovic. He's solid as hell, and has the relative youth (for a keeper) to grow into a top class keeper. Udinese would be reluctant to sell though I'd imagine, given all the other first teamers they've lost already this summer. Frey is who I want though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dear god, do not buy Peter Crouch back. The only thing he has going for him is that he's big.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

St. Stephen said:


> Szczczczczesny is much better than Mannone. He kid is a natural. He's got the perfect build for a keeper, and has great reflexes. With a good attitude and experience, he could become the best keeper we've had in years (which isn't saying too much), but yeah, I like him. A loan to the Championship next season should continue his development nicely after his terrific season at Brentford.
> 
> I'd also taken Handonovic. He's solid as hell, and has the relative youth (for a keeper) to grow into a top class keeper. Udinese would be reluctant to sell though I'd imagine, given all the other first teamers they've lost already this summer. Frey is who I want though.


Okay. If you say he's good...I'll believe you. But if you're lying to me...

I liked Handanovic....up until Landon Donovan's goal in the World Cup. The way he retreated, and pretty much cowarded on the line really soured me. I want my keeper to be aggressive, and get big in front of the shooter. That was really poor from him. If he promises to never do that again, I'd be okay with him.

But Frey or Neuer would be much more preferred. Hugo Lloris too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Frey could be an option, didn't Fiorentina just buy a keeper?

Artur Boruc, the Celtic (?) keeper.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Frey could be an option, didn't Fiorentina just buy a keeper?
> 
> Artur Boruc, the Celtic (?) keeper.


Yep they signed Boruc...

Also on the striker front for Liverpool it seems they'll sign Loic Remy once the money for Insua and possibly Riera comes in. Completely lost though as to why Hodgson wants Figueroa..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not happy about Insua being sold. Not at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

would be so great to see Crouch back at Liverpool. Bring a smile to my face, it would.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Do Liverpool have any left-backs now? Also read they've only got 7 homegrown players when they need 8.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Nope no left backs at all in the main squad.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> WTF is this about another Polish GK prospect. I think we learned our lesson with Fabianski. No thanks to the young Polish keepers. I'd rather we send out Mannone than this kid.
> Here is more fodder for the teams A-L.


As St. Stephen said, Szczesny is better than Mannone. Don't get down on all Polish keepers just because of Fabianski. The two are very different. Szczesny is much more confident and commanding.

Besides, Artur Boruc is a great keeper. Said to see him leave the Bhoys.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No left backs in the squad. Only options are using Johnson, Agger or the young Mavinga really. 

Now it seems we're going to sell Kyriagos aswell.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

probably for the best. his value has peaked after a strong finish for liverpool.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Joe Cole to Liverpool on 4 year deal according to SSN.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

New pants needed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

At least Liverpool now have a Premier League winner in their squad 8*D


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Enigma said:


> At least Liverpool now have a Premier League winner in their squad 8*D


Didn't Glen Johnson win a Premier League with Chelsea?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

iMac said:


> Didn't Glen Johnson win a Premier League with Chelsea?


:side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Enigma said:


> :side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


:agree:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I see the term winner used.

Glen Johnson is a loser.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao @ J. Cole.

Sure it's not about the money, hey Joe? I mean, leaving a team in the Champions League to play for a team in the Europa League makes a lot of sense hey?

Not picking teams that are in the Champions League who are trying to sign you, yet picking a team in the Europa League.

Yeah, it's not about the money...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joe Cole just knows true greatness when he sees it. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty happy with Cole moving to Liverpool


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shocked me heaps really. Didn't see it happening. I'm pleased.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I have to admit though, Liverpool have done well here. Although I don't rate J. Cole as high as many other Chelsea fans and even people on here, they sold Benayoun for £5.5m to us. And then they signed J. Cole on a free. Even though he isn't worth the wages they're reportedly paying him (imo), at least they replaced Benayoun quickly.

I still wish J. Cole some kind of luck. Hopefully he plays well, but I hope he never sees a trophy again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good for Pool but weren't champions league Spurs and Gunners in for him? thankful for pool, city were not in for him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Liverpool > Spurs

Champions League or not he's gone to the better team imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jeez, I thought West Ham had such a great chance of landing him too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool > Spurs
> 
> Champions League or not he's gone to the better team imo.


Not really.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool > Spurs
> 
> Champions League or not he's gone to the better team imo.





Enigma said:


> Not really.


Tottenham may be the stronger at present, but Liverpool is indubitably the greater club. There's no saying that Liverpool won't retake their place above Spurs this season anyway - I'd personally bet on them doing so.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Manchester City*

Roberto Mancini has already persuaded David Silva, Yaya Toure, Jerome Boateng and, this week, Lazio left-back Aleksandar Kolorov to sign on the dotted line. He now has a wealth of midfielders at his disposal, though the creative sparks of Robinho and Stephen Ireland appear to have puttered out -- which makes the continued pursuit of James Milner, for sums above those paid to Valencia for Silva, mystifying. City has been linked with Mesut Özil since long before his impressive World Cup appearances, and his creativity would make the bigger difference for the club, particularly if the likes of Ireland and Robinho are sold.

*Manchester United*

Sir Alex Ferguson has decided Gary Neville, Paul Scholes and Ryan Giggs all have another season in the tank, but it looks like the 'empty' light is flashing for Michael Carrick. The midfield puppeteer has looked a spent force in 2010, and relying on Scholes for United's creativity is a risky business. Özil is the flavor of the month, but the likes of Xavi, Andres Iniesta and Wesley Sneijder would be deemed a good fit at Old Trafford. In the realms of the feasible (transfers above $23-30M seem unlikely), Fergie could do worse than hijacking Stephen Ireland's move away from Manchester.
*
Newcastle United*

A couple of months ago, a club statement said Chris Hughton wouldn't have a cent to spend on his newly promoted side over the summer, and though he's since forked out a reported $2.3M for Nottingham Forest midfielder James Perch, loan deals are likely to be his best bet. An additional striker of Robbie Keane's ilk would be ideal, but Spurs are unlikely to loan him out again, so reported interest in Hamburg's Marcus Berg makes sense. United would also benefit from a man to link midfield and attack; loan deals for Manchester City's Vladimir Weiss or Arsenal's Jack Wilshere might not be impossible.

*Stoke City
*
Potters fans dream of players like Weiss, but might have to make do with Tottenham's Jermaine Jenas -- and, in fairness, Jenas had a couple of very good seasons for Spurs before being displaced through injury. Stoke has been mentioned in conversations about Bristol City's Nicky Maynard (21 goals last season, £6M), and Tony Pulis doesn't have the best range of strikers to choose from. But it might be wise to concentrate on supply first -- swapping Liam Lawrence for Middlesbrough's Gary O'Neil wouldn't be a bad move, but persuading someone like Tottenham's David Bentley that he'll get 90 minutes every week is worth a try.

*Sunderland*

No team was hit harder by conceding late goals last season than Sunderland, so it's no surprise that shoring up the defense is Steve Bruce's priority. If Kieran Richardson's new deal -- which depends on him agreeing to continue at left-back -- goes through, it'll save the club the hefty fee Wigan wants for Maynor Figeuroa, and put a reliable partner for Michael Turner top of the shopping list. Moves for AZ Alkmaar's Hector Moreno and Schalke's Heiko Westermann faltered on both players' disinterest, while Sol Campbell is stringing things out while he's on honeymoon. Long-term target Habib Beye might be easier to secure now that Aston Villa is desperate to raise cash.

*Tottenham Hotspur*

The threat of Champions League football shines a harsh light on squads breaking into the top four, but Spurs look reasonably strong apart from two positions: central defense, and up front. The major money will be spent on a striker with big tournament experience, especially if Robbie Keane is sold. Klaas-Jan Huntelaar's name has come up repeatedly, as has Diego Forlan's, but Harry Redknapp would be best concentrating his efforts on an effective lone striker -- Luis Fabiano is making the right noises but Porto's Radamel Falcao ($20M) is five years younger and has already impressed in his Champions League campaign debut.

*West Bromwich Albion*

Roberto di Matteo is happy with the young core of his freshly promoted side, but would like to add a couple of seasoned campaigners if possible. Free agent Lee Carsley would bring bags of experience -- and a rasping bark -- to the Hawthorns, but Aston Villa is reportedly looking for a buyer for midfield enforcer Steve Sidwell, who could be coaxed back to his best at a club that'll give him minutes on the pitch. Former Birmingham defender Franck Queudrue is on trial at League One side Peterborough United, but could still do a job at least as a squad player at this level.
*
West Ham United*

New owners David Gold and David Sullivan put everyone except Scott Parker on the transfer list at the end of last season, but shifting some of their lesser lights may not be easy, which might impact on the funds available for new players. Having signed Pablo Barrera (right wing) and Frederic Piquionne (forward), the Hammers' attacking options could be improved down the left. Portsmouth needs to sell players like Kevin Prince Boateng, who is effective down that side, but is holding out for a $9M fee. He may not have quite the same glamour, but Tuncay Sanli is agitating for a move away from Stoke City.

*Wigan Athletic*

Having signed Bolton stopper Ali Al Habsi on a season-long loan, Roberto Martinez has introduced competition for the inconsistent Chris Kirkland. Now his backline would benefit from some attention: departed captain Mario Melchiot needs replacing at rightback and, if Maynor Figueroa heads to Liverpool, a leftback will also be on the list. Martinez's budget is uncertain -- he claims to have been put out of the running for three targets by World Cup-induced inflation; a free agent (Steve Finnan probably has another season in him) might do the trick. With a bit of cash to spend, the manager could stick to his Americas purchasing habit and go for Mexican Carlos Salcido.
*
Wolverhampton Wanderers*

Mick McCarthy has already been busy in the transfer market, strengthening Wolves' defense and out wide by bringing in Stephen Hunt from Hull and Burnley forward Steven Fletcher. A lot of the transfer gossip points to another striker coming in, but since Wolves will probably rely on 4-2-3-1 in a number of matches, a defensive central midfielder would be a useful addition to the squad. Long-term loanee Michael Mancienne is linked with a permanent move (plus he isn't listed as a first-teamer on Chelsea's Web site) and has grown into a DM role at Wolves. Suggestions are that McCarthy has around $7-8M left to spend, which probably wouldn't be enough to secure central all-rounder Jamie O'Hara.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't know why so many are writing Carrick off, he was poor last season but that doesn't mean he still can't be useful this season.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

joe cole is a greedy man. on the other hand though chelsea should have pulled there finger out and paid him his 90k a week and saved the 6milli spent on benayoun.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm getting a bit fed up year after year, Villa are quite shocking in the transfer market. We havnt even got anyone yet..story of our lives. lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelsea got the better end of the trade off with Benayoun and Cole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronsterno1 said:


> joe cole is a greedy man. on the other hand though chelsea should have pulled there finger out and paid him his 90k a week and saved the 6milli spent on benayoun.


By the end of J. Cole's 4 year contract, Liverpool will have paid more than we have by the end of Yossi's 3 year contract.

Plus, Yossi isn't going to kick up as much of a fuss as J. Cole would have. I still can't believe how he thought he deserved a starting place into the team, when he was playing average. 

What annoys me more, is that most Chelsea fans treated this guy as the second coming. I want to hear what they are saying now. Friggin' Jason Cundy and Scott Minto. If you would listen to them, then you'd think J. Cole was on Messi and C. Ronaldo's level. Idiots...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole is a decent bit of business by hodgson, if gerrard and torres stay thats a decent looking attack assuming gerrard pulls the finger out and torres hops off the treatment table for a while. But as a united fan hopefully it all goes horribly wrong 

on a lighter note I stumbled across this while lurking around redcafe, in the ''rawk goes into meltdown'' thread they found a post from a liverpool fan on rawk which said:

mascherano is our busquets
gerrard is our xavi
cole is our iniesta
maxi is our messi :shocked:
jova is our pedro
torres is our villa

deluded much? rawk is a great site for comedy :lmao


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Pfft I could care less about an average player like Joe Cole. 

Is Luis Suarez going to Chelsea?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

T-C said:


> Chelsea got the better end of the trade off with Benayoun and Cole.


Agreed. Also, I initially laughed at the wage Joe Cole was on, but I suppose compared to the wages City have been dishing out recently, it's basically a fair wage.

I also enjoyed that bit with the Liverpool fan comparing their midfield and attack to Barcelona. Not to mention there's zero chance Liverpool will play in a 4-3-3. That's not Hodgson's style. It'll either be a 4-4-2, or he'll stick with Rafa's framework with the 4-2-3-1 with Gerrard in the hole.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Anybody know Joe Coles stats in the premiership? Games started, & appearances as substitute? 

A lot of Liverpool fans are fairly dense in terms of this stuff. Joe Cole is a fantastic player, but so is Robbie Keane. I'm a scouser, & I struggle to comprehend so many Liverpool fans at the beginning of every year confidant they are going to win the league, with ___ being the final piece of their puzzle. This year it's Joe Cole. I'm an Everton fan so I'm looking in of course, but I'm being realistic, some Liverpool fans have such high expectancy. They expect success due to their history. I think a lot of their fans are misguided, history counts for nothing in modern football. 

I do hope Joe Cole plays well for them as he is an outstanding player when he gets the chance, but I've seen far too many Liverpool players forgetting about Robbie Keane & doing the age old, "This is our year." 


I'm a blue, and for us this year if we lack the injuries we suffered at the beginning of last season, a top 6 finish and a couple of good cup runs would be immense. The first three months are very important, & hopefully we'll be in that position leading to Christmas.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Uniteds lack of activitey frightens me!We do need to strengten!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish City would stop trying with Milner. Just sign Balotelli and Kolarov and that's it. Milner is not better than Ireland.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Once again, if Balotelli signs for Manchester City or any other English club I will cry. That is all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Was Suarez to Chelsea speculated? I bet the rumor fizzles like it seems to be doing with Kun.

Some good friendlies coming up on Thursday. I forgot which ones. But the United/All Stars friendly should be fun to watch.

EDIT- I think Spurs/Red Bulls is on Thursday.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

united vs mls stars isn't until the 28th, i thought

i think united play philly union on wednesday.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Made a list of Upcoming Friendlies (Days depending on where you live may be different)

Tuesday
Wolfsburg vs Panathinaikos

Wednesday
Beijing Guoan vs Birmingham City
Sturm Graz vs Arsenal
Grasshopper vs Liverpool
Fenerbahce vs Galatasaray
Toulouse vs Marseille

Thursday
Philadelphia Union vs Man Utd
Sporting vs Celtic

Friday
NY Red Bulls vs Tottenham
Wellington Phoenix vs Boca Juniors
Ajax vs Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I watched some of the Melbourne Victory/Boca Juniors game. God Melbourne looked awful.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> I watched some of the Melbourne Victory/Boca Juniors game. God Melbourne looked awful.


its because they are... Especially seeing as how they lack any sort of decent striker for the coming season..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I mean, I'd put Everton as a better club than Boca, and Heart did pretty decent against them

Such a shame the A-League is such a lackluster and awfully boring competition.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> I mean, I'd put Everton as a better club than Boca, and Heart did pretty decent against them
> 
> Such a shame the A-League is such a lackluster and awfully boring competition.


Some games aren't bad but thats usually because they score a lot and lack defending..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the A-League is truly awful.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

Liverpool won't finish in the top half next season, with or without joe cole, when hicks/gillete/purslow/broughton are running the club.

YANKS OUT

FORZA LIVERPOOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow, Tom Ormo. Haven't seen you around in ages.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Sign more players please Arsene, that is all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Enough with the A-League bashing. Should we just give up on having a domestic football league and stick to sports we're good at or something? At least the last season actually showed us signs that it's improving. Not to mention the New Zealand national team's performance at the World Cup showed that there are some of the players at Wellington Pheonix are actually decent and not just hacks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Tom Ormo said:


> Liverpool won't finish in the top half next season, with or without joe cole, when hicks/gillete/purslow/broughton are running the club.
> 
> YANKS OUT
> 
> FORZA LIVERPOOL


OMFG TOM ORMO


FORZA TOM ORMO



Where's Ste? I demand he returns.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Still think Liverpool will be going at with Spurs & City for 4th place despite the so-called decline. If they manage to keep everyone fit then it's not a bad team at all. Cole's a massive signing for them, they missed someone of his quality with versatility in midfield so much last season (& Torres obviously).


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If they keep Torres fit enough they'll be fine for 4th spot. City can buy buy buy buy buy all they want but if the team underachieves then Mancini will be out by October, they'll end up outside the top 4 and all will be right with the world.

And Spurs fluctuate (good word) too much to get 4th place, I can't imagine them finishing there again this season unfortunately for 'arry.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Pretty sad Eduardo has left. He was looking really good before he had that horror injury and he hasn't been the same since.  

Hopefully he can have a good run of luck with Shaktar, wish him all the best.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

kennedy=god said:


> Anybody else been watching Premiership Years? Best show on television


Yeah agreed, was just showing the 2002/2003, always remember that season for that game aginst Newcastle at St James Park where we won 6-2, we just went out of Europe to and first 10mins aside we smashed Newcastle and banged 4 past them before half time, Scholes was awesome and grabbed a hat tirck to. Oh and certain Wayne Rooney burst onto the scene and scored a cracker against Arsenal, .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't bring myself to watch the years that United don't win it lol


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Based on pre-season games so far, Blackburn are going to be relegated and United are going to win the league by some distance with Berbatov being the Best Player In The World and Liverpool will continue to draw with obscure mid-table teams.

I hate hate hate pre-season, this summer has been so dull in terms of football. Fabregas to Barcelona is boring; all that's done has shown how Barcelona - like Real Madrid - lack any sense of class. Their behaviour has been shocking. Joe Cole was always an interesting one to watch this summer, but that's finished. Pre-season games are dull. I hate hate hate it. With 3 'hates'. 

Hate.


Oh and City want Landon Donovan which sums up their OMG MORE STRIKERS mentality. Mental being the operative word.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently the Man City interest in Donovan is legit. I would rather see him play for Everton if he were to join the Premiership. Quite sure he won't move anywhere this year though, and if he does anything it will be in the January window.

Also watched the United/Union game today. Welbeck looked great. Was also impressed by Mwanga and think he can become better. Mwanga wants to become an American citizen and play for the U.S. team in the future. Would be cool.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

considering mwanga just turned 19, im pretty damn giddy about him. he wont be a u.s citizen until early 2012, if everything goes right. which sucks...but that's ok. just a year and a half.

he looks really damn good. also impressed by okugo, and jack mcinerney.

the future of usmnt looks promising.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Source: Metro



> The English Premier League is hugely popular in Asia and Manchester United has an estimated 81million fans in the continent. But now clerics have ruled its famous emblem is un-Islamic.
> 
> ‘You are only promoting the devil,’ said Harussani Zakaria, a cleric from northern Perak state.
> 
> ...


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

^^ Why i don't bother with religion


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol ridiculous about the red 'devils' bit

i also watched the united vs Philadelphia game, i would have preferred to see Berbatov start up front with Macheda. Obertan took his goal very well, he looks very promising, hopefully he gets more games this season, he kind of reminds me of a younger henry when he started off as a winger. Hopefully ferguson starts with Hernandez and Berbatov in the coming games, apparently he is playing against chivas.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Obertan needs to cut that celebration out, looked ridiculous.


Milner has been told he can leave Villa 'for the right price'. City bid £28 million (hahahaha) once didn't they? They'll be in for him and he'll end up doing nothing there. Certainly isn't worth anywhere near the reported figures.


Oh and Ajax have made Martin Jol stay instead of going to Fulham.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Obertan needs to cut that celebration out, looked ridiculous.
> 
> 
> *Milner has been told he can leave Villa 'for the right price'. City bid £28 million (hahahaha) once didn't they? They'll be in for him and he'll end up doing nothing there. Certainly isn't worth anywhere near the reported figures.*
> ...


They need Milner for the "Home Grown" player minimum the Premier league has now, the question is how will City meet the 25 player squad minimum without pissing more than a few internationals off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> "We know where Cesc wants to be this coming season, but perhaps there is not enough time for Barcelona and Arsenal to agree a deal,'' Xavi told the Daily Express. "Arsenal need to understand they are only delaying the inevitable. If we don't manage to get his signature this season then Arsenal only really have him on loan for a year - because there is nothing they can do to stop him joining next summer.
> 
> "I haven't given up on him joining us this season but, if he doesn't, it won't be more than a year before he is back home. His people will have a whole season to sort out the deal between the two clubs and it will happen at the very latest next summer.''


Xavi on Cesc. This thing is so hilarious now. That's a pretty arrogant thing for him to say in all honesty. And if I were a Gunner fan, I'd be pretty annoyed by that comment.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> To be fair, as much as it pains me to say it, they are a big club. Much bigger than City and more history than Arsenal and Chelsea. You don't get 18 league titles without being a big club.
> 
> At the moment they're just going through a 20 year transition phase :side:


What people do seem to forget is whilst we're going through a slow phase in the history of the club, Manchester United were going through a similar patch in terms of top division titles until Fergie came in.

It happens.

I am quite positive about our future. I love Big Roy as our manager and he's already done good things. Wilson is potential for the future and though not his signings, Shelvey has also got potential. Add in Cole and the potential for another few signings, hopefully we can place ourselves back in the top 4, maybe top 3 at best.

The club is rebuilding, but things are at last positive. I'll always admire Rafa for what he did for the club in Europe, but it was time to move on and get the club moving in a new fresh direction.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Xavi on Cesc. This thing is so hilarious now. That's a pretty arrogant thing for him to say in all honesty. And if I were a Gunner fan, I'd be pretty annoyed by that comment.


lol ' nothing can stop him'?, what about a 5 year contract he signed not too long ago. Also would he even be a guaranteed starter for Barca anyway, what with Xavi and Iniesta in the middle.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

barca just needs to pay the 40 million, or whatever fee arsenal want.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't think Barca can afford him.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Didnt Barca have to take a loan out a few weeks back to pay the players wages?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep, they missed wage payments for one month. I genuinely think they would have made a bid for Cesc by now if they were serious about it. We're getting media comments from various Barca players on a weekly basis now, and it just seems like stalling tactics to me. If they end up not signing him - or not even bidding for him - they'll look very silly so I imagine they've run themselves into a corner with all their talk. They need to find the money for him.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah i dont know if Cesc would even get in the team at Barca so i think he should concentrate on Arsenal and help them win a trophy.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

As an Arsenal fan I think this whole Cesc thing is a on so many levels

1) Why does Cesc want to play for a team where he's not going to get anywhere near as much first team football as he's getting at the moment.

2) If Barcelona want him so much, why don't they meet the fee that Arsenal are asking

3) Why do Arsenal want to keep this player who's going to be more hassle than help this season, if he's so set on playing Barca then he'll be off his game

4) Why is Xavi coming out and saying Arsenal should let Cesc go, when ultimatly it's only going to mean he's replaced a lot sooner by the gooner.

5) If Barca can't afford to pay the team they have already, then why bring on board another player who'll undoubtedly will be earning 6 figures at the Nou Camp.

6) Why are my 2 favourite teams arguing over Fabregas and making me do a frowny face  haha


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am going to invent a cloning machine* and then sell one Fabregas to Barca and another back to Arsenal**.



*this may not happen
**this also won't happen


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

It looks like Henry just scored against Tottenham 1-0 New York..


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to write to Sky Sports and ask them to hire this kid






Evra running a defensive line?
A 2-5-3 offense?
Paul Shoals?!
'Nani winging it out'?!

I feel sorry for the more educated Americans.


Edit - Sheffield Wednesday given winding up order.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol well i'd rather take him over jamie redknapp


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

On the back of Melbourne Victory losing to Boca Juniors last week, Wellington Phoenix have beaten them 2-1. With Boca's goal being an mishit clearance OG in the 83rd minute.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah Boca seemed to struggle and Wellington just seemed to be much more cohesive


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

smitlick said:


> Yeah Boca seemed to struggle and Wellington just seemed to be much more cohesive


To be fair to Boca it is mostly a team of youth teamers and fringe players. They are very dirty though, even though their media claimed Victory was dirty.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah the constant diving was a bit over the top and the unnecessary push and shove shit..


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Am I the only who hopes Cesc joins Barça?? I'm from Barcelona BTW lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you're the only one still interested. It's just dragged on and on and on and on, and ultimately it just doesn't seem like it'll happen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm bored of the whole saga.

Barca don't need him.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Yeah, I'm bored of the whole saga.
> 
> Barca don't need him.


Well, that's actually true. They are talking to even sign Fabregas AND Özil for this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ozil will either stay at Bremen or probably go to Real or something. I would think he'll stay with Bremen.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Everyone is looking at Ozil tho. I can't se him going to Barca. Maybe Arsenal, who I think he would be a really good fit for.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Isn't Ozil in his last year of his contract? Major win for whoever gets him next summer on a free.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, he's got one year left on his deal which makes you think Bremen may sell up now, because they'll likely lose him for nothing in a year anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That's right, forgot about that.

Unless Bremen can convince him to stay on. Arsenal is a good mention.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Who wants some good news? (United fans anyway :side




> *United chief executive David Gill has confirmed the club have agreed terms to extend Nemanja Vidic's contract.*
> 
> Speaking exclusively to MUTV's Stewart Gardner, Gill said: "There was a lot of speculation about Nemanja's future, but in my view it's been the media drumming some old stories because they certainly didn't come out of the Manchester United camp and I'm confident they didn't come out of Nemanja's camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great news that. Hopefully his wife will wise up for a while now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ozil is going to Barca. He's there looking/talking last I heard. They should forget Fabregas for now. Go back in in a year or two, he'll wait for em. At that time, Xavi will have got older, so would Keita and Iniesta would not be getting any younger. Fabregas could come in and all but command a place, but at the moment, he's not needed, especially if Ozil comes in.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Everyone is looking at Ozil tho. I can't se him going to Barca. Maybe Arsenal, who I think he would be a really good fit for.





Kizza said:


> That's right, forgot about that.
> 
> Unless Bremen can convince him to stay on. Arsenal is a good mention.


As a Gooner I'd love that to happen, but I really can't see it. Wenger's so damn stingy.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Vidic news is very pleasing.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

That could be the best thing that could happen for Utd this off season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rooney to discuss new deal when he's back from holiday too, not that there was any doubt about him. Luckily his wife (unlike Vidic's) is too illiterate to pronounce 'Madrid'.


I spend too much time looking at new shirts, but this one wins hands down. New Nottingham Forest one:











Bootiful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if Barca sign Ozil then i give up, it's boring. rather he stayed where he is, it'll do him no good to go there at this moment in time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i imagine they will ruin that forrest kit above, with a big sponser in the middle though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that's happens far too often these days, swear sponsor logos are getting bigger and bigger each year. soon the team badge will be replaced with another garish and ugly sponsor logo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a nice Forrest shirt ^^

I'd not heard about the Ozil/Barca talks but it doesn't suprise me and as far as Vidic signing a new deal, that is the best signing United will make all year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm surprised teams only have one sponsor on the shirt, they could make gazillions in extra revenue by adding a second sponsor.

P.S. If any marketing executive is reading this, fuck off, its a terrible idea and I will hunt you down if you put 2 sponsors on United's shirt.


Edit

omg sex


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

teams in the lower leagues have multiple shirt sponsors, top of the back of the shirt, and then at the bottom too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, silly me.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The big Premier League teams have several sponsors anyway, just not all appearing on their shirts.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

maybe i'm just being a homer for my club....

but damn. I like Arsenal's attack. really excited to see what Chamakh brings to the table. An attacking four of Arshavin - RVP - Chamakh - Nasri with (presumably) Cesc sitting in the center to dictate the attack. 

Yummy in my tummy.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Albert Riera has apparently signed for Olympiakos according to Olympiakos



> Greek side Olympiakos have confirmed the signing of Liverpool winger Albert Riera.
> 
> The Spaniard has inked a four-year contract with Olympiakos, ending his two-year stay at Anfield, for a fee in the region of £5million.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember reading about that on the BBC sport website a few days ago, Riera is another player who fell out with Benitez and wanted to leave. I thought he may of stayed under Hodgson but he was a sellable player who could draw the funds to buy a handy pickup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Riera had a bad attitude and a big mouth, I'm glad he's gone. He was important when we came 2nd that season, but then he just became inconsistent.

Titus Bramble is now playing for Sunderland. big news.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want Ronaldo back. Nani's improved form would be like having two Ronaldos :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Titus Bramble is now playing for Sunderland. big news.


lol I can just imagine him playing really well, after 5 horrible years at Newcastle.

It'd be typical of our luck :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He won Wigan's player of the year last season so he's obviously improved.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

smitlick said:


> Albert Riera has apparently signed for Olympiakos according to Olympiakos


5 mil is an absolute bargain. Good player imo, good pickup for the Greeks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Enigma said:


> He won Wigan's player of the year last season so he's obviously improved.


Yeah, loads of players just go to shit when they sign for us then do well as soon as they leave. Or in some cases their career is never the same again.

I think we've got a settled group now though, with players actually performing. But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Luis filipe to atletico Madrid. Great bit of business done there. He was the best left back in the league last season before his injury.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kolarov has signed for Man Shitty
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6277507,00.html

Looks like this could hopefully open the door to Bridge joining Liverpool


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Bramble has twice been Wigan's player of the year, then why would they let him go for 1M? He must have done something or had a very bad relationship with Martinez cause that just doesn't add up that Wigan would demand 16M for Palacios, but then only want 1M for a player who their fans rate as having performed better.

A lot of people may take the piss out of him, but that's a very good deal for Sunderland as far as I'm concerned. Bramble and da Silva ought to make for a very good central defensive partnership, and now they won't have to play Anton Ferdinand, who they payed 6M for. It's amazing what a name can do for you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bridge to Liverpool would be good for both him and the Scousers. They'd have a very impressive English core to them, whilst City will struggle to make the homegrown rule.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I know Goal.com is absolute shit, but they report Rafa Marquez is joining NY Red Bulls on a four year deal.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

What about Spurs, why havn't they signed anyone yet? 3 weeks until the season kicks off & all they've managed is an unknown Brazilian? Strange..


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Harry Redknapp has instead signed relative unknown Blind Faith to employ in this season's ambitions by saying Spurs could win the league.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio's out for another 6 weeks.

Mark Ogden (Telegraph journalist) said this on Twitter and I got all excited.



> Good story out of #mufc press conf. Online soon.





> Utd story can't go out yet. Embargoed until after midnight UK time.


Turns out the story was Rio's injury. But Valencia and Gary Neville should be fit for start of season, Owen might not be.

Also, all our World Cup players could face Newcastle after all. United fitness coach is working with them in Manchester instead of being in the US.

Sorry for double post.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Rio's out for another 6 weeks.
> 
> Mark Ogden (Telegraph journalist) said this on Twitter and I got all excited.
> 
> ...


Epic crushing i know, have to see if its a set back to knee injury he got with England at the World Cup or his back played up again or if its a new injury all together. Thank god we managed to tie Vidic down to a new deal then this week. Were now see a Evans/Vidic CB partnership at start of the season imo, which isnt a bad thing, as i like Evans as a player, still young, got bit of pace about him, always improving and learning.

Edit: Appears to be a set back to his knee ligament injury he got whilst on England Duty at World Cup. 

Anyway not that you can read anything into SkyBet, but odds on Ozil joining Man Utd have taken a huge slash in recent days think now at 3/1? I've already said my bit on Ozil on this forum, and said he would be perfect for us and for 12Million in today market it be more then worth it. However i still believe he will not end up here on in England for that matter and will head to La Liga and if that fails then i would be willing to bet Bayern may snap him up.

Hope Valenica picks up the form he showed before his injury when he returns to match fitness for us, and hits the heights he showed at start of the year, cos his wing play and crossing was always finding their targer (in most cases Wayne head). And with Nani improving more and more, i think our wing play may be something to look forward to this season.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I know Goal.com is absolute shit, but they report Rafa Marquez is joining NY Red Bulls on a four year deal.


I'm not 100% on the MLS salary Cap rules but NY already have Juan Pablo Angel and Thierry Henry as their 2 designated players. They would need to free up a fair bit of cap space if the story was true but I would have assumed that Rafa would have gone back to Mexico after Barca.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MLS rules have been modified so that teams can have up to 3 designated players.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

was on a high after hearing vidic was staying but this rio injury is disappointing.
with all these injuries piling up on rio I think united need to start planning for life without him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jonn said:


> What about Spurs, why havn't they signed anyone yet? 3 weeks until the season kicks off & all they've managed is an unknown Brazilian? Strange..


Is that Sandro?

He'll be a good player. Tottenham already have a pretty solid squad, just a few tweaks needed down back and upfront. But other than that, no need for widesweeping changes.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Vidic/Evans will DOMINATE the league this year. I expect Rio won't get his place back immediately if Evans is playing well.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Vidic/Evans will DOMINATE the league this year. I expect Rio won't get his place back immediately if Evans is playing well.


Lol Evans isn't that good


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Evans is quality, a more than able deputy for Rio, and I fully expect him to be one of our starting CBs this year. There's no reason why he shouldn't be; he played very well in the games where we relied on him as one of our only fit defenders, and with Rio's declining fitness and possibly form, I would be very happy knowing we could rely on Evans to fill the void.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

smitlick said:


> Lol Evans isn't that good


If I was a United fan, I'd be very safe in the knowledge that Evans will be taking Rio's place. He's a very good defender, and Rio could find it tough to get back in the side.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nani's playing in his first pre-season game against Kansas City Wizards. What a stupid name for a club. But more importantly, its good he's fit again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ferdinand won't last much longer the way he's going.

People say Torres is injury prone, Ferdinand is not much better. He's always injured over the past couple of seasons.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Red Bulls defeat Man City 2-1. Woot!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

The only link I can find for United game has an American commentator :no:

Hurts my ears.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Balotelli to City apparently complete.

Kansas City defeat United 2-1.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

terrible performance from united. Again Diouf showed why he should not be at united, he didnt do anything the whole match, as usual, but wellbeck looked much sharper when he came on and created some good stuff.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

haha, both manchester clubs go down to mls clubz. epl suxors. america rulz. go soccer!

:side:

both seriously. even in preseason form...how does MU not score vs a 10-man mls team?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

To be fair though Kansas City isn't always easy to beat. They are quite solid defensively. But with that said, even a preseason United should have finished them anyways.

Apparently Dane Richards scored a nice nice goal against City.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Red Bulls defeat Man City 2-1. Woot!


Man City to buy the whole Red Bulls team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently Fabregas and Barca have agreed to PERSONAl terms, but Arsenal haven't agreed yet.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Apparently Fabregas and Barca have agreed to PERSONAl terms, but Arsenal haven't agreed yet.


Urgh... isn't that tapping up?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Depends if Arsenal have allowed them to meet I would think.

Can't see it going through, plus it's off goal.com, so grain of salt.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Allsopp got a hat trick against Portsmouth as DC United beat them 4-0, they are fucked this year I think.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Depends if Arsenal have allowed them to meet I would think.
> 
> Can't see it going through, plus it's off goal.com, so grain of salt.


Indeed, considering Wenger has said he won't talk to Barca about it, I'd doubt that he'd let Fab talk to them.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Danny Allsopp got a hat trick against Portsmouth as DC United beat them 4-0, they are fucked this year I think.


Lol hes awful as well


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if Welbeck gets sent out on loan i'll be really disappointed, love watching the kid play, clearly the bigger prospect than Macheda. just get Diouf out on loan, if he makes it it'll be one of the biggest surprises in football history.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hate SSN, bastards. They get my hopes up.

SSN - 'Breaking news this hour...'
Me - 'omg united signing plz'
SSN - '...reports in Italy suggest Mario Balotelli...
Me - 'OMG'
SSN - '...has agreed terms with Manchester...'
Me - 'OMG OMG OMG OMG'
SSN '...City'
Me - 'fuck off'


I want us to keep Welbeck and leave Diouf at the airport on the way back from the US, he's useless.


Edit - Balotelli's agent has now said nothing's been signed and that nothing will happen in the next few days 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

city player. do not want. talented, but not for the price he would cost, and not just in terms of money.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just want us to bloody sign someone. 

City will have a nice collection of big egos at the club this season though.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

If City do get Balotelli, as seems likely, he will be the best signing they make this summer. Not in terms of what he'll offer this season, but long term.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh Portsmouth you so random:



> If Portsmouth thought that things could hardly get any worse for them after going into administration, being relegated from the Premier League and having a transfer embargo imposed upon them, they were sorely mistaken.
> 
> A disastrous pre-season tour of North America concluded yesterday with a 4-0 thrashing inflicted by DC United in which the English side had to borrow kit to clad their patchwork team of youth players and senior pros after losing their luggage during a lightning-storm affected, 27-hour journey, in which they spent much of that time in transit at an hotel near Chicago airport.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/25/portsmouth-pre-season-football


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Portsmouth cant catch a break at the moment will be interesting to see how they do when the season gets going.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Sky Sports News*: Man City look to sign Fernando Torres. Manager says it depends on Money and whether he wants to come.

Okay, surely thats the same for all transers?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No, that's just more top quality broadcast journalism from Sky. They're a bit like The Sun really.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

How the fuck can Pompey go on a tour of America whilst being in administration and broke?

Bunch of fucking hacks. Things like that make me furious. If we had done that, we'd have been lambasted.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Enigma, 

*BELIEVE*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Portsmouth, poor bastards.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> No, that's just more top quality broadcast journalism from Sky. They're a bit like The Sun really.


To be fair to Sky, it's not their fault. What they reported was an accurate representation of what Mancini said. The problem was that his words didn't reveal any details of a firm offer made to Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Real down two legends now, with Guti and now Raul leaving the club. Guti probably to Besitkas, Raul to either Schalke or Spurs, most likely Schalke.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I was reading he'd been linked with United. Why???????????????????????????????????????? We can stick him up front with Owen and they could form the oldest strike partnership in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

At least Raul doesn't get injured every 3 seconds.

Plus he'd work harder than Berbatov.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I was reading he'd been linked with United. Why???????????????????????????????????????? We can stick him up front with Owen and they could form the oldest strike partnership in the world.


Henrik Larsson did decently for your boys when you got him on loan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> Henrik Larsson did decently for your boys when you got him on loan.


True, but I couldn't imagine he would have had the same effect over a whole season.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd imagine Raul would do a similar role to Larsson but maybe better. He's away to Schalke now anyway.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Raul is pretty much done. I do respect his decision to go to a club like schalke when he had big money offers from America and the middle east on the table. Shows he still wants to play football at the top level. He is a good replacement for kuranyi too, so good deal all around.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The Djemba twins are off to West Brom, reckon we could make a sneaky last minute bid? :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LA Galaxy are ready to sell Landon Donovan but at a price of 20 million that no one (except maybe City :side would pay for.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

20 million?! Ridiculous, he's nowhere near worth that much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yep, he is. i'm not explaining my reasoning, but i can understand the price tag 100%.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I understand the 'lets rob them for whatever they're worth' idea, if that's what you mean? Inflated prices and all that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

If a club pays £20m for donovon, they have more money that sense(city). Donovon is getting on a bit, played nearly all his career in the MLS, where the quality isnt that high. You'd be much better off paying £12m or whatever the asking price is for Ozil, who is only 21 and has a ton of potential.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Donavon is not even worth £10m.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

don't be a silly STALKER


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

At 27/8, forgot w/e, he isn't worth 20m due to lack of experience. But I can understand why they rate him at that, since he is their most valuble player. Too risky to bid over, say, 13-15m for him however, when the only teams that need him, can find cheaper and younger players.

Donovan fits teams like Newcastle, Everton, West Ham etc, and if they had 13-15m, I am sure their first interest is buying 2-3 players for 4-5m to fit weak spots.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Didn't Donovan say he'd only come back to Everton, or did I make that up?


Edit -

Owen Hargreaves fucking pisses me off. I know he's had bad luck so I don't blame him for his injuries, but he's been a totally wasted signing. His contract is up next summer apparantly, and I can't see us renewing it. He won't play this season because he won't make the deadline for the 25-player registration. GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Didn't Donovan say he'd only come back to Everton, or did I make that up?
> 
> 
> Edit -
> ...


Shame as I like him as player but he won't ever be same player imo, and by time he could/would regain full training fitness he have to get match fit as well which may take a while considering how long his been out. Then you have to factor in if he would ever be able to play up to standard again. He'll always be liked by me though for what he did in the 07/08 season. That free kick against Arsenal at OT for example, what a goal and moment, .

If all goes from bad to even worse with Hargreaves I can see us looking for a replacement CDM within the next 12 Months, think most clear choice from SAF would be Standard Liege caption Steven Defour, he would be a different kind of player to Owen Hargreaves, as his more a box to box man imo but likes to get involved in the play to from what I’ve seen of him, but still has same work rate, energy, positional sense, passing skills and a good eye for goal as well, but he also can play anywhere in the center of midfield (CDM, CM or a CAM). I personally think he would be good player here but I’m properly getting way to ahead of myself here.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sure it's 20 million AMERICAN. not euros.

makes a bit of difference, i believe.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bloody Americans :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hargreaves one season being sort of fit means he was worth the gamble, struggle to see why anyone can't see that. if the club hadn't got him, that season in all likelihood would have been very different.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I also thought that Donavon wanted to come back to Everton this year aswell. i dont think we have that kind of money to spend on him sadly.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

17.5mil or thereabouts for one season? No thanks. To say you may have struggled without him is laughable. 

For the record, I said 17.5mil was too much and was laughed out of the room on various occasions. You can say what you want, but with that money, a signing on fee and wages, United have dumped loads of money on him. I'm surprised the owners have not tried to get rid yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it seems people are forgetting how big a part he played in that season, not surprised though. 

i'm really sad for the guy, not annoyed though, it's not his fault. it's the medical team who really deserve any sort of anger to be firmly directed at them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Certainly makes it worse if his knee problems were known by Bayern and our medical team didn't pick it up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently Balotelli is off for 24 mil, on a 5 year contract worth 65k a week, Arsenal and Barca have agreed to a fee of 45 mil for Fabregas, and Inter and Real have agreed on 28 mil for Maicon.

Apparently.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Certainly makes it worse if his knee problems were known by Bayern and our medical team didn't pick it up.


He had the problem whilst at Bayern, but was not widely known because his thigh/groin and leg break were more widely reported. You look at his career and it's amazing that anyone could pay 17.5mil and wages and take a risk on him considering his past. 

He's not even 30 and he's had a broken leg, various major groin/thigh injuries and more than two years of damn near continuing knee injuries. 

Bayern Munich must be rubbing their hands in glee that they got rid before he really went down the shitter.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought that it came out that mourinho was happy with ramos at right back and so cooled his interest in maicon to focus on other areas that need strengthening. 

Anyway, something thy will be interesting will be to see which player mourinho links himself too at real. He always links himself to someone in the dressing room who he thinks is influential and strong, at Chelsea it was lampard and at inter it was materazzi. The likely candidate would have been raul, but now that he is gone it will be interesting. Casillas' maybe? Ronaldo?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

45 million? Sweet.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

hodgson confirms mascherano wants to leave liverpool, breaking news on SSN.
good news: liverpool lose a good player
bad news: I have to find a replacement for the buck-toothed little shit in my fantasy football team


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> hodgson confirms mascherano wants to leave liverpool, breaking news on SSN.
> good news: liverpool lose a good player
> bad news: I have to find a replacement for the buck-toothed little shit in my fantasy football team


He's shit for that fantasy football. He scores 1 or 2 goals a season max and rarely gets any assists, meaning he only gets points for appearances basically. You should be glad you've been forced in to replacing him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> He's shit for that fantasy football. He scores 1 or 2 goals a season max and rarely gets any assists, meaning he only gets points for appearances basically. You should be glad you've been forced in to replacing him.


Well I had only 5 million left to spend on my midfield so it was either mascherano or glenn whelan, but I done a bit tinkering and now I got 6 mill to spend on a replacement.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This is bloody depressing for Pompey fans - http://www.portsmouthfc.co.uk/first-team.aspx


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

and you're moaning about utd not signing anyone, ffs alex, so greedy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pompey to sign Ozil.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

probs more likely than us signing him. well...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

All this "silly season" stuff is really grating with me now. I daren't calculate the amount of time I spend drifting between various football websites, trawling for evidence of firm offers Arsenal have made for players. 

Wenger is so bloody frustrating.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's all in the spirit of the summer. i always forget just annoying it is though. still not long now.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The problem is that I get frustrated by the lack of signings and the lack of football, causing me almost to declare that I just want the season to begin.

But then I remember that I shouldn't want the season to start now, because that would mean yet another year of us kicking off in August with an inadequate squad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I am hearing Real Madrid are very close in wrapping up a deal with Maicon. 

And also in other news. 


*Bolton signs Alonso from Madrid*




Talking about teenager left-back Marcos Alonso of course. :side:


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Apparently Balotelli is off for 24 mil, on a 5 year contract worth 65k a week, *Arsenal and Barca have agreed to a fee of 45 mil for Fabregas*, and Inter and Real have agreed on 28 mil for Maicon.
> 
> Apparently.


You fucking what?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I put this in the WC thread too but it can go here as well because that's how I motherfucking roll.

Maradona's been sacked by Argentina.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looks like it was more down to the AFA wanting to reshape the backroom staff than them getting rid of Diego due to his own ineptitude. A strange decision because the players seemed to genuinely love playing for Diego, plus his name brought in sponsors and allowed the AFA to charge top dollar for friendly matches. 

Anyway, I would think the future for the Argintinean national team will be brighter without Diego at the helm sadly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

has nothing to do with rumors of transfers but its pretty damn cool.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

when is pompey going to sell kevin-prince boateng?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Whoever gets him can get him very cheap, he'll either want to leave soon or they'll just accept any money they can get. Poor Pompey


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Did anyone see Pompey have to wear DC united kit in their latest game?














> — All of the club's luggage was left outside in the rain during the storm and 14 bags never made it to their destination, including the kit bag.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I genuinely feel sorry for Pompey, every Premier League club should loan them one player :side:

And yes Emperor DC, I know there are clubs in similar financial difficulties before you call me out on that one


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

That celebration is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

According to some Times journalist, United 'senior sources don't want Ozil'.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I resigned myself to us not signing anyone at the start of the world cup. Our team badly needs it though. Ozil may not be ideal, but he would give us something that we lack as far as creativity through the centre in the final third is concerned. He would be more of a replacement for Giggs than anyone else, but from what I can see a Paul Scholes replacement is the most important issue because Carrick is just not up to the task. Due to this I hope we see Ever Banega in a United shirt within the next couple of years.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

For those who inquired about Kevin-Prince Boateng's status at Portsmouth:



> Portsmouth administrator Andrew Andronikou feels clubs are trying to sign Kevin-Prince Boateng at knock down prices.
> 
> Pompey's financial troubles are well documented, with the club having become the first Premier League club to slip into administration during the 2009/10 campaign.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Solly Campbell went to Newcastle for a year on a free transfer.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

That celebration is fuckin awesome


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear if I see that celebration one more time I'm going to go fucking mental. Its so gay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Solly Campbell went to Newcastle for a year on a free transfer.


...leaving Arsenal with 3 centre-backs. I guess they're relying on Djourou who's hardly played in years & the new signing
from France. Good times.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Solly Campbell went to Newcastle for a year on a free transfer.


Good signing. Hopefully he can pass on his knowledge to younger centre backs Taylor and Williamson, not to mention he's still solid himself even at 35.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't really know where to put this but came across this penalty from a Spanish player in the under 19s. 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgDUWn-u52A


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Was already posted here or in the World Cup thread ^^

MlS All Stars/Manchester United game soon. Highly doubt Donovan or Buddle will play in good amounts (if at all), they had a game yesterday.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

SkyBet had Ozil at 1/5 to join United . LOL, I highly doubt he's coming but if he did, I would cream in my pants. RedCafe is golden too, so much bullshit rumours stating he's in Manchester when he's still on Holiday in Spain. 

I'm still scared of our midfield and were like 3/4 weeks from the start of the season now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The RedCafe rumours were brilliant, I spend far too much time in the transfer forum on there convincing myself we're about to sign everyone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Macheda currently whipping the All Stars 2-0. Looks to be a looooong night for MLS.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United beat the all-stars 5-2, good too see macheda get two goals, nice freekick from gibson, what a goal from cleverly, took it really well, and then great from hernandez getting a goal on his debut, another excellent finish, and not offside despite what the annoying commentator says.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

HERNANDEZZZZZ! Lovely finish. Tbh, all 5 goals were well taken. Pumped!! Roll on 17th August.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

really glad i stayed up till 3:45am, best performance of the tour so far. refreshing to see 5 younger players score too. Cleverley didn't have his best game, but quality goal. Gibson with a typical Gibson goal. Macheda seemed to finally wake up after cruising for most of the tour. Hernandez changed the way we played for the better, he's an exciting addition. and Welbeck has been the player of the tour for me, if he goes out on loan i'll be really disappointed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

You'd hope that they'd give a young guy a chance alongside Rooney eventually, instead of Berbatov or Owen.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

It was a real delight staying up for that game.

Can't wait to see what CHICHARITO will pull out this season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Cleverly gets a chance. He looked class all through his loan at Watford.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I doubt cleverly will get too much of a chance this season, as its difficult to assess how good he is considering he is playing against players who arent premier league quality. Unfortunately i didnt get to see the game as my fuckin alarm didnt go off, but judging from how Hernandez's goal and his world cup performances, it will be interesting to see how he plays with berbatov and Rooney, he seems similar to a michael owen type player, well timed run behind the defenders.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

united_07 said:


> *I doubt cleverly will get too much of a chance this season, as its difficult to assess how good he is considering he is playing against players who arent premier league quality. *Unfortunately i didnt get to see the game as my fuckin alarm didnt go off, but judging from how Hernandez's goal and his world cup performances, it will be interesting to see how he plays with berbatov and Rooney, he seems similar to a michael owen type player, well timed run behind the defenders.


How will Fergie know how good he is if he never gets a chance against premier league opposition?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Outside backs?

I do like seeing Chicharito on the back of Hernandez' shirt. I don't understand the Premier League's capricious stance on nicknames appearing with squad numbers. At first it seemed they only permitted it with Brazilians, but then they allowed Guiterrez to have his forename "Jonas", Christian Benitez to have "Chucho" and now Hernandez to have "Chicharito". Yet, they still refuse to allow Fabregas to play with "Cesc" on his back. Why?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Would be cringe city if they allowed Fabregas to just have "Cesc".


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, he had it at the 2006 World Cup... and it's no worse than "Little Pea" surely? Anyway, just think, the possibilities would be endless. We could see Wazza 10 or Shrek 10, Cashley 3, The Yak 22, Diabolical 2, Verminator 5, Jimmy Neutron 3.... I could go on.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

united_07 said:


> United beat the all-stars 5-2, good too see macheda get two goals, nice freekick from gibson, what a goal from cleverly, took it really well, and then great from hernandez getting a goal on his debut, another excellent finish, and not offside despite what the annoying commentator says.



LOL yeah typical spazzo announcers, they ride US soccer 150% they miscredit the Latin American leagues quite a bit. 

Like for instance no typical yank would watch a Corinthians game when Tevez was playing there. Because they have to get Europe's approval for them to even give them some attention. They know only a small fraction of what they could know and it bugs people that have come from a more richer footballing culture.

That was off topic but those are the announcers we have to put up with to see a game in HD. 

The look on Landon Donovan's face at end game interview, priceless. '' Landon, You seem to have gotten the biggest crowd reception, besides Chicharito.'' 












Also my cousin in Mexico, said that U2 would be at the Chivas vs. United game, and he wrote to Darren Lewis at mirrorfootball and they put him on the show.

He was the guy that was talking about Liverpool and Salcido. That was pretty cool of mirrorfootball to do that.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Chingo Bling said:


> Like for instance no typical yank would watch a Corinthians game when Tevez was playing there.


Corinthians is my Brazilian team, as I have family in Sao Paulo. However, the typical English football fan wouldn't even know what country Corinthians played in, let alone watch any of their matches.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love Cleverley on loan this year. I can't see how he'd get in ahead of Nani or Valencia, and there's Giggs & Obertan too. There's some good goals there from United.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CHICHARITO IS A SEXY MOTHER FUCKER. Fuck the usual formations, lets put him and Macheda up front with Rooney, I can assure you all this will be pure sex.

I'm going to go buy a Chicharito shirt now, I don't even care if he turns out to be shit. He's my new god. I love him. Amazing. Sexy. omg. 


:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

swap Macheda for Welbeck and you might have a deal.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I'm going to go buy a Chicharito shirt now, I don't even care if he turns out to be shit. He's my new god. I love him. Amazing. Sexy. omg.


I'll be doing the same thing in a couple of months.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Already got mine. I love the overhype


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

one of the weird highlights of going to the community shield is seeing who everyones got on their new shirts, thinking they'll be a fuck load of Chicharito shirts.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

and Ozil shirts will be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still trying to shift last seasons Benzema shirt.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a spare Sneijder shirt...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ozil just knocked on my door asking for directions to OT, i told him it's a long drive, you might as well come in and sleep in the spare room.

he's sitting in the kitchen right now munching on some jaffa cakes.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

shit. don't let him out of your sight. also don't let him eat all the jaffa cakes, a fat ozil is a useless ozil.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ozil just knocked on my door asking for directions to OT, i told him it's a long drive, you might as well come in and sleep in the spare room.
> 
> he's sitting in the kitchen right now munching on some jaffa cakes.


I heard Roberto Mancini frequents this forum :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chingo Bling said:


> LOL yeah typical spazzo announcers, they ride US soccer 150% they miscredit the Latin American leagues quite a bit.
> 
> Like for instance no typical yank would watch a Corinthians game when Tevez was playing there. Because they have to get Europe's approval for them to even give them some attention. They know only a small fraction of what they could know and it bugs people that have come from a more richer footballing culture.


um, no typical yank would watch the prem, la liga, or the serie a neither. also. there has been a lack of coverage of latin america leagues on tv. only the brazilian league, which gets a couple matches per week on GolTV. it's not like those leagues are available. because they're not. if they were, that'd be different... 

point is, club football is still not popular in the united states regardless of league.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MLS. lol.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Role Model said:


> one of the weird highlights of going to the community shield is seeing who everyones got on their new shirts, thinking they'll be a fuck load of Chicharito shirts.


When is it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

august 8th


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So if we win, OMG trophy! If we lose, who gives a fuck? It's preseason.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Hernandez and Cleverly really impressed me...Maybe Fergie is right to talk up Uniteds kids...Our defending for both goals tho worrys me....I know its not the normall back four but still.Also if thats the best the MLS has to offer...........Also i LOL'd several times at the comentaters.Talk about poor!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> *really glad i stayed up till 3:45am, best performance of the tour so far.* refreshing to see 5 younger players score too. Cleverley didn't have his best game, but quality goal. Gibson with a typical Gibson goal. Macheda seemed to finally wake up after cruising for most of the tour. Hernandez changed the way we played for the better, he's an exciting addition. and Welbeck has been the player of the tour for me, if he goes out on loan i'll be really disappointed.


Agreed.

I thought our passing was very fast and crisp around final 3rd, Nani also seems to sorted out his end product, his crosses nearly always find their man now, nice to see. Chicharito looked a live wire, wonderfull burst of speed and a finish to match, doesnt seem like the nerves got to him either on his full debut. Thought Cleverly was very off form for whole match, but if you can score a goal like that then fair enough...Oh and Giggs is still class btw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Bundesliga side Stuttgart have confirmed the departure of holding midfielder Sami Khedira to Real Madrid. Reports claim that the Blancos have agreed a fee of €14 million for the services of the Germany international. However, Stuttgart have not disclosed any details about the transfer fee.


Another WC influenced signing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

oh madrid.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Another WC influenced signing.


Maybe its just me but I've never understood why he's rated so highly. I really didn't think much of his World Cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nah, neither. I would have signed Muller, Schweinstststststssger or Oezil before him, at least.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Also, big bad Woy Hodgson won his first competitive Liverpool game last night in their Europa League qualifier against Robot Nicky or someone. :side:


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah and apparently there will be complaints sent to UEFA about Rabotnicki fans being racist towards Liverpool players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lazio signed Garrido btw, basically having a straight swap between them for Kolarov.

With a bit of a money difference >_>


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Nah, neither. I would have signed Muller, Schweinstststststssger or Oezil before him, at least.


All flashier players. Real have signed enough of those already in the past decade. Their problem has been a failure to replace adequately Makalele. With the two Diarras seemingly out of favour, Khedira has a chance to do just that.

A squad with Di Maria, Kaka, van der Vaart and Ronaldo really has no need for Muller or Ozil.
Conversely, one could argue that Khedira is not needed as they have Gago, Lassana Diarra and Xabi Alonso.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Khedira is a quality young player with superb potential. Perhaps it was slightly influenced by the World Cup, but a good get all the same. Madrid are absolutely stacked for central midfielders at the moment though, and I suspect one of the Diarra's will be off now. The Malian one I'd imagine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That's really the main problem with it, they already have an abundance of players that can play the same position. Wouldn't be shocked to see someone like Gago sold.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Balotelli's move to City has stalled, according to his agent. I read it as - 'he doesn't want to go to City, someone else make a bid'.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Kizza said:


> That's really the main problem with it, they already have an abundance of players that can play the same position. Wouldn't be shocked to see someone like Gago sold.


I can confirm, Gago, will be world class anywhere he goes and Perez will look like an idiot for selling him..again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *United lead Ozil race*
> 
> Manchester United are leading the chase for Germany World Cup star, Mesut Ozil.
> 
> ...


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...hester_united/s/1312624_united_lead_ozil_race


More speculative bollocks as usual, no quotes, etc


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chingo Bling said:


> I can confirm, Gago, will be world class anywhere he goes and Perez will look like an idiot for selling him..again.


Well, the problem is that they've spent so much, they're going to have to find a way to balance the books eventually.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I was agreeing with you there. Kizza.

Only £12m for Ozil ? No way Jose. There should be teams standing in line with bids above £15m for him.

With £12m they could get Keisuke Honda no problem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It might be all Werder can get, they're probably going to have to accept to avoid him going away for free at the end of the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Danny Welbeck to Sunderland on a loan next week according to http://twitter.com/Scottwilsonecho


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Danny Welbeck to Sunderland on a loan next week according to http://twitter.com/Scottwilsonecho




REALLY didn't want him loaned out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I couldn't see him getting much action this season to be honest. Our strikers this season will be Rooney, Berbatov, Owen, Hernandez and Macheda and that's enough. Two out of Macheda, Owen, Diouf and Welbeck need to be elsewhere this season. We wouldn't get rid of Owen and Macheda has more chance of playing in the league IMO. Diouf is useless, don't ever understand why we signed him or why we've still got him, he'll go out on loan I think.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Someone said Gago and world class in the same sentence....oh dear.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...hester_united/s/1312624_united_lead_ozil_race
> 
> 
> More speculative bollocks as usual, no quotes, etc


Please God above in heaven let this be true!It would be the best piece of buissnes any where this summer (on par with re-signing Vidic).Also would give me the perfect player to get on the back of my new United shirt!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ozil going to United wouldn't suprise me, it's the exact time of lucky signing that United seem to pull out the bag.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Ozil going to United wouldn't suprise me, it's the exact time of lucky signing that United seem to pull out the bag.


Come again young lad...Maybe this time in English....


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Ozil going to United wouldn't suprise me, it's the exact time of lucky signing that United seem to pull out the bag.


I feel the complete opposite unfortunately  It seems too good a chance for us to take - reported £12 million fees, no one else making a bid, great World Cup, etc. It's as though he's standing outside Old Trafford and we aren't looking.

That said, he's apparantly back from his holidays soon so stuff will start happening I assume.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I feel the complete opposite unfortunately  It seems too good a chance for us to take - reported £12 million fees, no one else making a bid, great World Cup, etc. It's as though he's standing outside Old Trafford and we aren't looking.
> 
> That said, *he's apparantly back from his holidays soon so stuff will start happening I assume*.


Same as Cesc...Hes in Ibiza funnily enough with Gerard Pique who seems to be at the center of alot of the storys about his heart been at Barca!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I find it frustrating that so many view Macheda as being ahead of Welbeck in the pecking order, i'm sure it's probably true, but it still annoys me.


got community shield tickets in the post today, 30 quid to be in the gods? pfffffffffffft bloody utd website not telling you exactly where you're going to be, the swines.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh dear... another one. Don't blame me, I'm really not this retarded. See next page.

WTF. See below.



Enigma said:


> Danny Welbeck to Sunderland on a loan next week according to http://twitter.com/Scottwilsonecho


Steve Bruce has an insatiable Man Utd player fetish.




Role Model said:


> I find it frustrating that so many view Macheda as being ahead of Welbeck in the pecking order, i'm sure it's probably true, but it still annoys me.


From what I've seen, which admittedly isn't much, Macheda is a better goal scorer. Welbeck may well be a superior all-round player, but it seems that Macheda will develop into an accomplished "fox in the box".



Role Model said:


> got community shield tickets in the post today, 30 quid to be in the gods? pfffffffffffft bloody utd website not telling you exactly where you're going to be, the swines.



Don't go. Wembley is a shithole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Wembley, I say it every time i come back from there.

I'm still sticking with the opinion if one of Machida and Welbeck is going to make it at Utd, it'll be Welbeck. Although it's not out of the question that both fail to make the grade, but the more i see of them both, the less likely that seems.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers for editing the treble post.

This isn't silly season, but I can't see where else to post it. Surely the World Cup thread should be allowed to die now?

New Italy squad:

*Goalkeepers: Salvatore Sirigu, Emiliano Viviano, Marco Storari, Antonio Mirante

Defenders: Leonardo Bonucci, Giorgio Chiellini, Luca Antonini, Cristian Zaccardo, Mattia Cassani Alessandro Gamberini, Salvatore Bochetti, Christian Maggio

Midfielders: Thiago Motta, Cristian Ledesma, Daniele Gallopa, Andrea Pirlo, Daniele De Rossi, Riccardo Montolivo, Claudio Marchiso, Simone Pepe, Angelo Palombo

Strikers: Alberto Gilardino, Maco Borriello, Giampaolo Pazzini, Anntonio Cassano, Mario Balotelli, Giuseppe Rossi, Fabio Quagliarella, Marco Marchionni, Rafaele Palladino.﻿
*

They've stolen Thiago Motta. Pissed.


Also, apparently C-Ron now wants Raul's old number 7 shirt at Madrid.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nah, Ozil will get it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

At least Ozil would get a game with United.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I find it astounding that players queue up to sign for Real Madrid. I'm sure that they very well renumerated, but if I were a footballer I would avoid them like the plague.

The main transfer story of the summer that I'm disappointed didn't come to fruition is Eric Djemba-Djemba to West Brom. The joy I would've felt if he'd scored a winning goal at Old Trafford...


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Anybody see the Chivas v United game? 

Chivas is my team and they won 3-2.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Our reserve team is currently beating St Johnstone's first team 2-0 in a testimonial, lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

David James now with Bristol City.

Rafa Marquez had his contract terminated with Barcelona, and will most probably be headed to NY.

MLS news, so most won't care, but Freddie Ljungberg has been traded to Chicago Fire.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MLS. lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

seriously, i'm bored of you making that post, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model. lol.


:side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> seriously, i'm bored of you making that post, variety is the spice of life.


I prefer Paprika.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

anyone those paprika flavoured crisps a few years back? were the shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

the marmite ones were better imvho.


Liverpool have resigned Aurelio.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Woot!

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11668_6289011,00.html



> *Double boost for Blues
> 
> 
> Chelsea boss Carlo Ancelotti expects Didier Drogba and Petr Cech to be fit for the start of the new season. *
> ...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

yeah but according to the notw (I know, I know) cashley wants to leave for madrid.
cant blame the prick really, imagine being a national hate figure.
ah well, shoulda kept it in his pants. (he actually cheated on cheryl cole, it fucking boggles the mind)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He's a good player, and should never be the public hate figure he is. I'm not his biggest fan but he's one of, if not the, best left-back in the world and had a good World Cup out of a very bad one for England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nah man, Wayne Bridge.

Teh best0rz.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My feelings for Wayne Bridge can be summed up with one pic:










Fuck you Terry.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Terry the Big Man, he's so dreamy <3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Plus, Lahm's a better player than Cashley imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Possibly better as a right back, but not as a left back. I've long thought Cashley to be the best left back in the World, but at this moment in time, good left backs are a particularly scarce thing. Given that most people think Clichy is one of the best in the World sums it up. As said though, there are heaps of quality right backs going about. Maicon, Alves, Ramos, Lahm to name a few.

Also, I hate Bridge. Not as much as I hate Terry, but there's just something about him I don't like. And knocking Arsenal out of the CL in 2004 doesn't help matters either.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Werder Bremen playmaker Mesut Oezil has hinted that he could move abroad this summer and join Premier League heavyweights Manchester United or Chelsea.
> 
> The 21-year-old had a sensational World Cup campaign with Germany in South Africa as he helped the Europeans reach the semi-finals. Oezil has since then been linked with a move to a number of clubs, including Spanish giants Real Madrid and Barcelona, as well as Premier League champions Chelsea.
> 
> ...



That's quite exciting, from Goal.com but still wouldn't doubt its truth.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Still, there's 3 other clubs - Barca, Madrid and probably Milan - who he could easily go to. He's back from holiday this week, hope shit starts going down.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be beyond pissed if he ends up going to Madrid or Barca.....which I'm still expecting.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Man United's new kit looks sexy as hell. I'm definately going to pwn it in the worst way.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rather have him playing for Real or Barca over chelsea


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I would much prefer him in the premiership than abroad but i have to admit i see him ending up in spain for some reason.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I probably see him heading to Barcelona. Also on the point of the right backs, Dani Alves is hugely overrated.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Dani Alves is a prick. Cannot stand his style of football, which is just dive, dive, dive.

We won't get Ozil I've decided. Fergie will settle with Fletcher, Scholes, Anderson, Gibson, Hargreaves (pleasssse) in midfield. I highly doubt that he'll want to add another player. Prove me wrong please Fergie.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Fergie is going to have to start buying some more midfielders as Scholes is nearing the end of his career and Hargreaves is never a certainly because of his injures.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

- SM™- said:


> Fergie is going to have to start buying some more midfielders as Scholes is nearing the end of his career and Hargreaves is never a certainly because of his injures.


Hargreaves career will be over before Scholes.

Don't be surprised if he calls it quits sometime this year.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I can see Hargreaves retiring soon, massive shame. Either way, his contract is up next summer I think and I don't see why we would renew it, unless it looks absolutely certain he's over his injuries. It'd be nice to get a return on all that money spent on paying him to be injured.

Our centre midfield isn't very strong. Fletcher has to start, but Carrick, Scholes and Anderson (who was in a car crash the other day apparantly, but he's fine) haven't been exactly securing a first team place. Gibson just tends to shoot and isn't good enough IMO.


Edit - here's the story, took a while for UK press to run it:



> *Manchester United's Anderson dragged clear of burning car after crash*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/01/manchester-united-anderson-car-crash

Total gimp if he was drunk, or even out 'partying', he needs to sort himself out or he'll be gone from United.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I really hope we get Ozil...

Also if Anderson is charged over this that will prob be OT career finished!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

this guy is pureeeeee sex.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

- SM™-;8681147 said:


> I would much prefer him in the premiership than abroad but i have to admit i see him ending up in spain for some reason.


Agreed.

Think Ozil came out today and in a interview said that he wants to complete his contract with Bremen until its run out next summer, and that he wouldn’t leave unless Bremen wanted to sell him now for good money rather then lose him for nothing come 2011, which think might happen, while Bremen will want to keep Ozil for another 12 months, they also know that selling him now will get them good money.

And out of all the teams that might want him i thought best to write down why think may or may not happen and why imho.

Bayern - I know they like to take Germanys best young talent but I personally can't see it, Muller plays the same position as Ozil for Bayern, and Muller even younger then Ozil, just wouldn’t make sense, Bayern only really need a class CB and good GK as I’m not Butts biggest fan.

Inter Milan - Wesley Sneijder already there.

Barca - Ozil is a boy hood Barca fan, but think Barca are looking at a replacement CDM as Yaya Toure as left them now, and regardless of if Ozil is there or not, Barca will imo forever go for Cesc and Ozil will always end up on the bench, sad but true.

Real - Any other year then maybe, but with Kaka and VDV now staying there in that CAM role, and with Real also buying Canales another young promising CAM Spanish player and bringing him along with them on their tour, think Jose will want to wait it out until 2011 before he makes his mind up on that area.

Spurs - Ozil wants to challenge for major honors, and without being disrespectful to Spurs and their fans, it will take them good awhile to get them into UCL season after season whilst building on cup and league success like they want

City - No UCL football, so yeah.

Arsenal - Overloaded in that area, Wenger may like him but its not an area Wenger needs strengthen imo and think he would agree with me to.

Chelsea - Yes they got rid of some older player and will want to replace them with younger blood, but I think they looking into other CAM's. CSKA's Alan Dzagoev and/or Benfica's Ramires I have heard being mentioned. 

Man Utd - Then there us, I’ve said time and time again on this very forum that we lacked creativity last season, a true forward thinking playmaker is needed and still something that we lack, SAF keeps banging on about value, and Ozil going for 15Million Euros which works out at 12.5Million pounds, that just has to be Value, Ozil mentioned us in interviews as one of the clubs he wouldn’t mind joining (along with Real, Chelsea & Barca) We tried buying him on more then one occasion i believe and we watched him for good few years now. We missed out on Sneijder last year who was going for 13.5Million Euros. This lad younger and just as talented as Sneijder imo, so if there were ever a time to buy someone with such talent, age and value now would be that time, his also on a rumored 25,000 Euros a week which is like 20,700 Pounds a week he could triple that with most teams and it wouldn’t effect any wage structure imo. If by Sept we haven’t tried talking to Bremen about him, it would be something of a annoyance and I’ll personally be very disappointed. 

Out of all the potential teams that might want him this summer I think we make the most sense, any other year then I would say he would be off to Spain to join one of Barca or Real, I'm not saying he will join us, but SAF will know his squad only needs a few more star players (mostly in Midfield) before its complete, and Ozil ticks all the boxes, players like him come by every now and again. 

I don't think the issues with him will be resolved at this moment in time though anyway, but imo we will have a clearer view of what’s going on as the month of August goes on. I’m praying it ends with SSN or BBC Website reporting with this headline - *Manchester United Today have announced the signing of Mesut Ozil from Werder Bremen for a reported fee of…*, .


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> Carlo Ancelotti insists that not even a multi-million pound offer would tempt Chelsea to sell reported Real Madrid target Ashley Cole.
> 
> Stories on Sunday morning suggested that the England left-back had met with his club manager for 20 minutes of discussions last week when he announced his desire to quit Stamford Bridge.
> 
> ...



Best left back in the World?Hes not even the best in England!Patrice Evra says hello!


Source Sky Sports


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think they would sell him for a decent price to be honest, but they'd have a problem replacing him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel safe about Ashley staying, at least for another year.

Chelsea lost in a friendly today, because of a disgusting Hilario mistake. Last week Turnbull made a very stupid error as well. I won't feel good unless only Cech is in goal.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

That was pretty woeful alright...Good goalkeepers are hard to find!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Only Barthez was good at dribbling!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Only Barthez was good at dribbling!


HA HA This...Or what about Masimo Tiabi & Mark Bosnich?Im not lookin forward to Edwin Leaven!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chelsea have the worst backup keepers ever.

Surely they can invest some money into a quality Cech backup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Best left back in the World?Hes not even the best in England!Patrice Evra says hello!


Well, they are pretty much even in attacking (although Cole scores more goals), but Cole has the edge on defending. You won't see Cole getting beat by Lennon multiple times in a game...



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea lost in a friendly today, because of a disgusting Hilario mistake. Last week Turnbull made a very stupid error as well. I won't feel good unless only Cech is in goal.


Terry was at as much fault (or even more) than Hilario. Why did he wait till the last second to pass it back? Hopefully these mistakes will be ironed out anyway. Better to happen in pre-season than the actual thing.



Kizza said:


> Chelsea have the worst backup keepers ever.
> 
> Surely they can invest some money into a quality Cech backup.


100% correct. Both back up keepers are clowns to say the least.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Hilario has always been dreadful shows how much Chelsea need Cech at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

as much as I love Evra, i'd say Cole's ahead of him at the moment. in both defending and attacking, he's superior right now.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Anybody else heard the story going around about us wanting to bring Rossi back to Old Trafford?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pure bullshit, playing off the fact we have first refusal.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

More then likely bullshit but would love to bring him back, he could play nicely along side Rooney or wide left too but you're more then likely right.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought that clause never even existed? Anywhoooooooo I'm awaiting the return of Big Bad Alan Smith who I'm sure could still do a job up front or could completely boss the centre of the park against the top teams.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Enigma said:


> the marmite ones were better imvho.
> 
> 
> Liverpool have resigned Aurelio.


yep and Insuas deal with Fiorentina seems to have fallen through


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

going back a few pages, how come Anderson gets slated for being out drunk and Rooney doesn't? plus Anderson wasn't even driving. double standards and the british media blowing it up. typical.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> going back a few pages, how come Anderson gets slated for being out drunk and Rooney doesn't? plus Anderson wasn't even driving. double standards and the british media blowing it up. typical.


Rooney is a better player then Anderson is...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Aside from the British press thing, it doesn't help that Anderson's injured and supposed to be in rehab for whatever his injury was, not going out and getting pissed, crashing out of a club (excuse the pun) at 7am and getting involved in a car crash. He's young and immature and hopefully he'll get a right bollocking from SAF that'll put him on the right path. Rooney applies himself 100% in every game - Anderson doesn't, and isn't showing any of the potential we spent £18 million on. 

If you think we signed him at the same time we signed Nani, the gulf between his ability and his potential is huge - Nani's a first team regular and Anderson isn't. Which is a shame because I like him as a player when he's in form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lol, Anderson.

So surprised he's still there. 18 million, what a load of crap.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I think if he doesnt do much this season he will be sold for more than likely less than 10 mil.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like Liverpool could be sold soon
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8876510.stm


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Now they're going to sign Ozil


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Liverpool NOT in debt? Never knew such a thing was possible.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Now they're going to sign Ozil


hope not... great player but we could do with a new CB, DM (considering Mascheranos likely to go) or a new Striker.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Now they're going to sign Ozil


Your man love for Ozil seems to outweigh mine for Balotelli!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its not man love, its desperation!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Balotelli might not go to Man City because he said something about being homesick or something and wouldn't want to leave his family.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I suppose it was only a matter of time before someone shelled out for liverpool. seen a few liverpool fans on SSN saying they dont care who it is as long as it isnt hicks an gillett, quite funny to see them bending over for any rich businessman.

with that said though, Im still holding out a little hope for the red knights to buy united but that seems to be dead in the water.
at least if they took over they would have the clubs best interests at heart. (probably)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol the red knights.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Role Model said:


> lol the red knights.


I can still dream


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What a waste of time the Red Knights were.



> Werder Bremen midfielder Mesut Ozil will sign with Real Madrid for the 2011-12 season, according to Spanish publication AS.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I really hope that aint true.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure AS is bollocks btw.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay thanks for that


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Rafael Marquez has completed his transfer from Barcelona to New York Red Bulls. 
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6292266,00.html

Henry, Angel & Marquez.. Can someone explain how they manage that with the supposed Salary Caps they have?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

smitlick said:


> Rafael Marquez has completed his transfer from Barcelona to New York Red Bulls.
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6292266,00.html
> 
> Henry, Angel & Marquez.. Can someone explain how they manage that with the supposed Salary Caps they have?


IIRC they can trade for designated players spots, I also think that the DP player spots have gone up from last season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yes. mls has three DP spots for each club. 

so there really isnt a cap for the DP spots.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Won't that just hurt the whole point of a Salary Cap? Isn't a salary cap around to keep teams afloat and have competitive leagues?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't we have the same thing in the A-League with a marquee player?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i wouldnt think so.

teams still have to stay under the cap for the non-DP players. every team has equal opportunity to sign DPs. it's up to them whether or not they use those spots.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Don't we have the same thing in the A-League with a marquee player?


yeh but only the one spot atm isnt it?



Also it would mean the clubs with bigger bank balances could bring in top class players like Henry and Marquez while other teams probably can't afford similar quality therefore creating a buffer.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

smitlick said:


> yeh but only the one spot atm isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> *Also it would mean the clubs with bigger bank balances could bring in top class players like Henry and Marquez while other teams probably can't afford similar quality therefore creating a buffer.*


Isn't that what happens near enough everywhere? lol

Can't wait for the season to start, going mad without football atm.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

wabak said:


> Isn't that what happens near enough everywhere? lol
> 
> Can't wait for the season to start, going mad without football atm.


yeah which is why i thought there was a salary cap in place to try and even things out..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ramires nearly at Chelsea I hear for 17 million. The fact that hes pretty young makes me happy. I think he has a medical today/tomorrow and then it should be in the wraps. Can't find the darn article though.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Ramires nearly at Chelsea I hear for 17 million. The fact that hes pretty young makes me happy. I think he has a medical today/tomorrow and then it should be in the wraps. Can't find the darn article though.


Taken from BBC football main page RH. 



> Chelsea are hoping to sign Brazil midfielder Ramires from Benfica for £17m, the BBC has learned.
> 
> The 23-year-old will have a medical at the Premier League club on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Seems like a good player from what I’ve seen of him, good pace & age(24) And tight dribbling skills, could be a good addition to Chelsea and there midfeild.

Anyway the saga continues with Mesut Ozil, article taken from the daily star



> ARSENAL and Manchester United’s hopes of signing Mesut Ozil were boosted last night after the German World Cup star told his club to lower the £16m asking price.
> 
> Ozil, 21, is one of Europe’s hottest properties after his display in South Africa but believes he is being priced out of a dream move by Werder Bremen.
> 
> ...


Not the greatest source i know, but 10 freaking Million Pounds that like 12.1 Million Euros. As if 16 Million Pounds which works out at 19.3 Million Euros wasn’t good enough, jeez. But to whoever lands him, credit to them cos it be one best buys for whatever team and for whatever price.

I'm not going to say his off to us and its a done deal here but i think things are falling into place around us, i think this lad wouldn't say no to a move abroad to either Spain or England, and were in need of a playmaker, his going for 10-15Million, his talent is scary good and his only 21 and are rivals are either moving for other targets in Chelsea case, Barca and Real appear to be holding off for a year, City lack of UCL which he wants so no to them & Arsenal having more then enough CAM at this moment in time, and not an area Wenger is looking into right now. The fact we have been following him for good few years now to, You have to wonder what else it would take. The only other signs would be of Ozil waiting outside of Old Trafford with a board saying "sign me plz" Written on it. 

I also believe Bremen have a UCL play off qualifier on either the 17th or 18th of this month (depending on how the draw goes of course) And if Ozil plays in it, he'll be cup tied in UCL i believe. So I’m guessing if a move does happen it will be from either today until the 16/17th of August. And if his left out of the squad, then i would say his on the move before Sept 1st rolls around, and if his plays in that Champions league qualifier for Bremen then he will be leaving on a free next summer to imo one of Real Madrid or Barcelona. 

Anyway I’m defiantly not going to get mine or anyone else’s hopes up, because the crushing blow if/when it all goes wrong will be to painful to bare, for awhile at least. 

Also wondering since the draw for the Champions League play off qualifier rounds are to made this coming Friday, if the 2010/2011 Champions League thread will be made soon? And I only know of one man/machine that could make such a thread…ME! Nah i'm kidding its not me its Role Model, .


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Looks like Torres is committed to Liverpool, which is obviously great news for us (provided he stays fit of course).

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8881776.stm

Light at the end of the tunnel perhaps.

Edit: I don't really rate Ozil as much as many others - sure, he's a very skilled player with the ball but for my money, his work rate and effort to win back the ball when not in possession leaves something to be desired.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Ozil to us seems too perfect. I shall not get my hopes up. 

Though the other teams interested in him already seem to have a CAM.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ramires to the Prem is an interesting move, I look forward to seing him play.

I don't know why we're (Arsenal) being linked to Ozil, we need a centre half first seing as we only have; Vermealen, Koscielny & Djourou


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Devildude said:


> Looks like Torres is committed to Liverpool, which is obviously great news for us (provided he stays fit of course).
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8881776.stm
> 
> ...


But I've never known a CAM/Playmaker to do those things though? Not saying all playmakers, but most will leave that stuff to his other team mates as its not there job, but i seem to remember he played at RW against Spain in that Semi Final at the World Cup, as a replacement for Muller, and he did a fair share of tracking back and helping out the defence when he had to, i could be wrong there as my memory doesn’t go back that far lol. It wasn’t his best game that day far from it actually. As he never cut in to help the attacks from what i remember to many times, i don’t know if that was because he didn’t want or he was off form or his manager told him to stay in that RW area i can honestly say i haven't a clue. 

But Ozil wouldn’t be brought by any team for those qualities, he would be there to basically create chances for his team mates or for himself. His still young and over time & the under right guidance he could of course picks those things up, but it wouldn’t be something i would want off him, not saying it wouldn't be nice to see these things in his game but it isn’t something i would ask of him to do.

But congrats on keeping Torres though, as much as would love to, i cant say i dont like him as a player, when his fully fit and in form, his damn near unstoppable, injuries over last few seasons though has done the damage, he looked lost at that World Cup for Spain. I Would have my doubts that he will be injury free for a whole season at Liverpool.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Have no idea what to expect from Ramires. As long as he is solid and an improvement over Mikel, then I'll be happy.

Midfield could still use a bit of creativity.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

well the Portuguese League just got worse

Miguel Veloso joins Genoa for €9million & Bruno Alves joins Zenit St-Petersburg for €22million


Also is anyone here doing a Fox Sports A-League Fantasy League or could direct me to one?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Veloso for 9 mil? Absolute bargain.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Veloso for 9 mil? Absolute bargain.


This.

Granted, I've hardly seen anything of him in real-life, but he's an absolute beast on Football Manager :lmao


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Devildude said:


> This.
> 
> Granted, I've hardly seen anything of him in real-life, but he's an absolute beast on Football Manager :lmao


:lmao

This is the EXACT thing I was thinking.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the very fact that he's gone to Genoa for 9 million is a better indicator of his quality. If he was as good as us FM players would assume, his price would be higher and he wouldn't have gone to Genoa.

Veloso is a solid midfielder, but nothing like the monster that his stats on FM suggest.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Another pre-season loss...

I know it's not all about results, but three losses in a row isn't very motivating.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Veloso is better known for his looks than his football. That says it all. 

Owen with a lovely goal tonight, very nice news.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah Owen's goal was real nice actually.

Chicharito with a goal on his first touch.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> I think the very fact that he's gone to Genoa for 9 million is a better indicator of his quality. If he was as good as us FM players would assume, his price would be higher and he wouldn't have gone to Genoa.
> 
> Veloso is a solid midfielder, but nothing like the monster that his stats on FM suggest.


In fairness, Genoa are a team going places.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm pretty sure we're going to win the league now, and Chelsea will get relegated. Chicharito is sex.


Also Celtic are out of the CL, but that was pretty much confirmed in the first leg of the qualifier.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united were very good tonight!!

What game worlds are ye in on soccer manager lads?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still remember a while back, Veloso, Moutinho and Manuel Fernandez were meant to have been three best up and coming midfielders in the World (and naturally they were all epic on FM), but now it looks like all of them will just wind up as mediocre players. Particularly Fernandez who apparently has been a nightmare at Valencia. Looks like just another in the long line of failed Portuguese golden generations.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Still, 9 mil for Veloso, he's a very solid player from what I've seen (very little). However, hopefully some Genoa matches get featured on OneHD for me to see


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yep yep. i remember arsenal being heavily linked to veloso and moutinho. seemed like every window there was gossip about them coming to le arsene.

pretty bad that moutinho didnt make the wc roster for portugual considering his hype...


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Still, 9 mil for Veloso, he's a very solid player from what I've seen (very little). However, hopefully some Genoa matches get featured on OneHD for me to see


Have you seen the ONEHD ads with Liverpool/Arsenal games mentioned?

Some Transfers as well

*- Atletico Madrid have sealed the signing of Uruguay defender Diego Godin from Villarreal.*

Thank god Atletico signed a new CB

*- Genoa have announced the signing of Brazilian defender Rafinha from Schalke. *

Genoa are suddenly looking pretty good


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i wouldn't say suddenly is fair to them. theyve been a solid club for the last couple seasons...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Would have loved Arsenal to have signed Godin. I wonder how much Atleti coughed up for him. If it was anything less than 12M I'll be raging, given that Koscielny (or whatever it is) cost 8M and I hadn't even heard of him.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> Would have loved Arsenal to have signed Godin. I wonder how much Atleti coughed up for him. If it was anything less than 12M I'll be raging, given that Koscielny (or whatever it is) cost 8M and I hadn't even heard of him.


He has now joined Atletico on a five-year contract after the clubs agreed an initial fee believed to be worth around 8million euros (£6.6m).

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6294494,00.html


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well that's just taking the piss. Some guy who's meant to have had one good season in the French Ligue 1, who was playing in the French 3rd division two years ago, has no international experience at any age level (for neither France nor Poland), nor has played in any European competitions is worth 8M, yet a younger player with Champions League experience, numerous good season in the best league in the World, including being in the team of the season once, has plenty of international experience despite his young age, and has come 4th at a World Cup, he's only worth 6.5M. I can't see how that works.

I know a lot of English pundits claim Wenger makes a lot of signings out of unknown players, but apart from that Bischoff guy (who was a free anyway) and Almunia (nominal fee), I don't think Arsenal have ever signed a player over 20 years old who I haven't heard of until now. Just because a lazy English pundits didn't know who Adebayor or Vermaelen were before Arsenal brought them for relatively big sums of money, doesn't mean they didn't have big wraps on them.

Koscielny looks like he can only be poor business for us. Wenger has said he's still looking for another centre back, so then we've just paid 8M for a back-up player when we could have just kept Senderos. And if he does play, I fear for us given how poor he looked against Barnet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ozil on Twitter:



> The road to success is to BELIEVE.


:hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united squad looks good for next season, but i would still like to see ozil at united. as with the centre of midfield both carrick and gibson are not consistant, anderson is injury prone and scholes isnt playing every match nowadays, the only real consistant centre mid we have is fletcher. Also the fact that Ozil can be bought on the cheap, if we wait till next summer and signs an extension with werder, his price will double.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Welbeck's going out on loan to Sunderland apparently, weird choice seeing as he'll (until he proves himself) be 4th choice as a striker, maybe he'll get more time on the wings, but it's not ideal.


given up on us signing anyone ages ago.


----------



## Haverigg (Jul 30, 2010)

Bristol City after Michael Owen according to daily mail.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Haverigg said:


> Bristol City after Michael Owen according to daily mail.


united would be stupid to let him go on loan, he hasnt got that much long left in him, and he is finally fit again, scored a great goal yesterday with a lob over the keeper.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Daily Mail, no quotes = bollocks

Of course he isn't going on loan, what do United have to gain from that?


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Utd would gain nothing from that and neither would Owen to be honest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Portuguese club Benfica say they have agreed an £18m deal to sell Brazil international midfielder Ramires to Premier League champions Chelsea.
> 
> The deal is subject to the 23-year-old - who has won 16 caps for Brazil - passing a medical at Stamford Bridge.


From BBC page.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Portsmouth could be all but out of business come 3:30PM.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Ramires will be a good signing for chelsea i think 18 mil may be a tiny bit too much for him atm though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pompey have won their case against HMRC, good news but there'll be an appeal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Pompey have won their case against HMRC, good news but there'll be an appeal.


HMRC have said that they won't appeal. 

On principle I don't believe that football clubs should expect to receive different treatment to that meted out to other business; however, I can't say that I understand or have followed the specifics of the case, so maybe the let-off is deserved.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kaka out 3-4 months after having knee surgery. He's had a injury ridden season last year, and a poor World Cup. Not getting any better, it seems.

And Anelka fired out at Domenech again. This really makes me like him more.



> PARIS (AP)—Chelsea forward Nicolas Anelka says former France coach Raymond Domenech made him feel disgusted with soccer by forcing him to play out of position during the World Cup.
> 
> Anelka, sent home from South Africa for verbally abusing Domenech, told Thursday’s edition of France Soir newspaper that the former France coach “should be ashamed” after making “a casting mistake.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Encouraging.

Cole and Stevie already seem to have a good understanding and NGog seems to have improved even from a good end to the season. 

True, it's not a great opponent, but compared to how hard we made it for ourselves last season against teams of lower caliber, it's good to see. I'd not be surprised if its all down to the fresh approach of a new manager and a greater team spirit than the waiter gave the team with his frankly awful tactics and team choices.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Some gimp on BBC live text said:


> Alex from Northampton: "Joe Cole already looks to be the signing of the season."



its on like donkey kong


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's their year

ITS ON

till christmas


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Christmas is a bit generous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

in all seriousness, i think they'll get 4th. city look like a fucking mess, spurs will be distracted by the CL, villa haven't improved their squad at all and everton will get stung by injuries again probably.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Sadly i think that Everton will end up about 7th this year we will have injury problems yet again at crictal times during the year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i sense a battle between liverpool/city for 4th. probably down to the days of the season, too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The only thing I'm certain about is that Spurs won't finish in the top 4 again, and they'll be shit in Europe too.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep the focus i think for Spurs will be on Europe and their form in the premiership will stuggle because of it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Evertons biggest concern this summer will be the same as that of Liverpool's.

I.E Holding onto the players they have already.(Arteta & Pienar SP?)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

In fairness, people saying it was our year under Rafa was deluded. I fucking hate that guy. The owners were not to blame for what he did on the pitch. Lucas being a consistent starter, Kuyt going to right midfield, strange substitutions, the treatment of Aquaman, etc. Just a strange guy and we're better off without him. The Hodge is iconic and I'm glad we have him. The second best man manager after Fergie in the Premiership imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> In fairness, people saying it was our year under Rafa was deluded. I fucking hate that guy. The owners were not to blame for what he did on the pitch. Lucas being a consistent starter, Kuyt going to right midfield, strange substitutions, the treatment of Aquaman, etc. Just a strange guy and we're better off without him. The Hodge is iconic and I'm glad we have him. *The second best man manager after Fergie in the Premiership imo.*


That's a bold statement. Especially with Ancelotti and Wenger in the same league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

man manager?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My mistake. I missed the "man" part. I don't have an argument against that, as he did keep the whole Fulham squad bigger. But he's at a bigger team now with better players, so we'll see if he can keep high calibre players happy now.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Watching Sky Sports News, waiting for the Champions and Europa League draws, hoping that Sp*rs get Braga or Sampdoria and get KTFO before the group stages.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> Watching Sky Sports News, waiting for the Champions and Europa League draws, hoping that Sp*rs get Braga or Sampdoria and get KTFO before the group stages.


doesn't the UCL Draw start in around an hour?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

smitlick said:


> doesn't the UCL Draw start in around an hour?


You're right. The presenter said at 9am that the draw would begin "within the hour" so I held on. Now they've said it will begin at 11am GMT.

Sir Alex Ferguson has said that he will also Danny Welbeck to go out on loan. Somewhere in Oxford a moderator is throwing a tantrum.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> You're right. The presenter said at 9am that the draw would begin "within the hour" so I held on. Now they've said it will begin at 11am GMT.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has said that he will also Danny Welbeck to go out on loan. Somewhere in Oxford a moderator is throwing a tantrum.


Ok i was just making sure as i had planned on watching it via stream.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why isn't Welbeck going to Blackburn and The One Diouf going to Sunderland? not a happy bunny, I'll tell you that now.

Happy Cleverley's staying though, bad news about Carrick and we're looking pretty light at the back. doomed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why isn't Welbeck going to Blackburn and The One Diouf going to Sunderland? not a happy bunny, I'll tell you that now.
> 
> Happy Cleverley's staying though, bad news about Carrick and we're looking pretty light at the back. doomed.


I don't want either of them at Ewood. Welbeck was fucking useless when he was on loan at North End last season. He scored one good goal against Ipswich but that was it. He was clumsy and lost the ball easily a hell of a lot. He didn't look threatening at all, and that was in the Championship. He might've look good in pre-season but we all know how misleading it is.

I've not seen much of Diouf, but what I have doesn't impress me. The one I'd want is Cleverley, or Owen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This transfer window has been so dull, no interesting sagas, although its nice not to have another Tevez or Ronaldo story. 


I can't wait till the transfer window is over really. Also the football season starts tonight in the Championship, Ben get a thread uppppp



> The Europa League draw for the British teams is as follows:
> LIVERPOOL v Trabzonspor
> CELTIC v Utrecht
> DUNDEE UNITED v AEK Athens
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

worst summer transfer window since it was invented for me, it's been flat and pretty much nothing interesting or exciting.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah we need a Football Leagues thread, a Foreign Leagues thread and also an EPL Thread eventually. An A-League thread would be good too because a large amount of the Sports posters are Australian, and I remember there being one last season I think.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I fear for Celtic there. The team is so dire I can see us getting done by Utrecht too.

Agreed that the window's been crap. Short of Man City spending like mad, nothing's really happened.

This is also the first window that's come about where I've actually not given a flyer whether Cesc left us or not.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

We really need a Football League thread up. Norwich/Watford tonight! 

Just heard on Sky Sports News that Fabregas will definitely be staying at Arsenal this season. 

Leeds, Crystal Palace and Hull are in for Arsenal's young striker Jay Simpson apparently.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Role Model said:


> worst summer transfer window since it was invented for me, it's been flat and pretty much nothing interesting or exciting.


I don't agree, there's bee some big moves but without the fanfare about them.

David Silva, Yaya Toure & Maroune Chamakh have all come to the Prem without anybody of note leaving.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fabregas saga is so dull.

HE'S GOING
NO HE'S NOT
YES HE IS

Boring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As I said though, no fanfare, moves have happened, but it's all been so flat and unexciting. Barca's disgusting antics really have been the only major talking point.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's been boring, but the signing of Cole has at least made me happy. Now we just need Mascherano to stay.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember I made the foreign leagues thread last year, and you'll never guess which player I mentioned in the opening post, that's right, Mesut Ozil. I just on that bandwagon from the beginning


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Phillip Degen joins Stuttgart on Loan
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6297262,00.html

if only we'd have sold him instead..


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't see why we didn't sell him. The guy is 27 years old and really isn't going to get any better. We got him for free so I thought it would be better just to make a profit off him and sell him to someone stupid enough to buy.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Fantastic news for Australian fans of Liverpool & Arsenal
http://ten.com.au//media/Arsenal_and_Liverpool_come_to_ONE_030810.pdf


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, saw that advertised, creamed myself. Don't go for either team but anytime I can see EPL easier is better.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas has pledged himself to the club, ending speculation of a summer move to Spanish side Barcelona.
> 
> The 23-year-old has been linked with Barca all summer, with the Gunners rejecting two bids from the Catalans.
> 
> ...


From BBC


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm annoyed at the times for those programs on 1HD though. I won't be able to IQ them, so I'm going to have to break out the old VCR and tape the shows.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Finally Fabregas has ended the talk for another year that he will be leaving hopefully this is his year with Arsenal he deserves.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They'll win nothing and next year it'll be his dream to move to Barca and Arsenal will sell him for less than they could have got this summer. Not that it really matters because Wenger doesn't like spending money.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> I don't see why we didn't sell him. The guy is 27 years old and really isn't going to get any better. We got him for free so I thought it would be better just to make a profit off him and sell him to someone stupid enough to buy.


Probaly because noone wants to buy him.

I want Mascherano to stay, but he just looks unhappy here. 

What;'s the doom and gloom talk amongst Ben and other United fans re Carrick? I haven't been up to date with transfer news due to being busy at work.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

This transfer talk will happen every year till they sell him which i think Fabregas wants but wont go out of his loyalty for arsenal and im not even sure that fabregas will get a starting place at Barca.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's out for a couple of weeks, and seems to be going backwards, hopefully he finds himself again this season, because if he does, he'll be key.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You've still got your favourite, Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope Anderson has a good season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I pray with all my heart that he does. Nani's come good, Anderson's got just as much potential, I just hope he realises it at Utd and not elsewhere.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah i reckon anderson could become a great player, he has just been unlucky with injuries


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Milner to City for cash (around 25mil) plus Ireland apparently, fantastic deal for Villa that. really moronic by City, but hey that's what they do.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great deal, Villa have done well there, City are spastics.

Nice sig also.



> Manchester United striker Mame Biram Diouf has moved to Blackburn on a season-long loan.
> 
> The Senegal international made six appearances for United last season following his arrival from Norwegian club Molde in December last year.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackburn_rovers/8894154.stm


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ City throwing their money around and for some reason getting rid of a quality player like Ireland to pick up Milner. A good win for Villa there.



King Kenny said:


> Probaly because noone wants to buy him.
> 
> I want Mascherano to stay, but he just looks unhappy here.
> 
> What;'s the doom and gloom talk amongst Ben and other United fans re Carrick? I haven't been up to date with transfer news due to being busy at work.


Surely there's someone stupid enough to buy him. Someone like us. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

25 million and Ireland!? 

Very nice.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

think about it, barcelona buy a genuine world-class player in david villa for €34 million (I think) and city might buy a decent player (thats all he is) in milner for £25 million PLUS stephen ireland (could be argued that he's just as creative as milner). makes you wonder who's in charge of negotiating for city, crazy deal.
if I were an aston villa fan I'd be pissing myself though :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Milner to City for cash (around 25mil) plus Ireland apparently, fantastic deal for Villa that. really moronic by City, but hey that's what they do.


Source?

Good deal for Villa...Id have liked to see Tally (S.Ireland i grew up with him so have allways called him that) come to the Red side of the side tho!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Source?
> 
> Good deal for Villa...Id have liked to see Tally (S.Ireland i grew up with him so have allways called him that) come to the Red side of the side tho!


name dropper!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The fuck?

Ireland is 10x the player Milner is. Plus that's a Home Grown Man City player lost as well.

Ugh, they're fucking with me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Stoke boss Tony Pulis is ready to offload Turkish *midfielder-cum-striker* Tuncay to Blackburn to help fund his £10m pursuit of Nice forward Loic Remy.


lol. you brits and your crazy terms.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i've used that phrase for as long as i can remember, yet that's the first time i think i've ever seen it written out.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Ive never seen it written down. nd Villa are getting a good deal there with Ireland going to them he was brilliant a year ago for City and will help Villa alot.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa getting 24Million plus S. Ireland in return has be one of the best deals I’ve ever seen, MoN doesn’t have to worry about replacing Milner in that CM role now and he has good pot of money to invest in other area's of the pitch to, great deal for Aston Villa.

Not that you can read much into this but SAF wasn’t at Man Utd training session today and was at Craven Cottage watching the Fulham FC V. Werder Bremen game. Is it weird hoping that he was there to watch Ozil or shall i be more "realistic" SAF was only there to scout how Fulham play as we face them in our first away game of the new season, don't know. :-/


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think the deal is 18M + Ireland. The reported figures of 24 to 28 take in the supposed value of Ireland (which implies that his value ranges from 6M to 10M). In any case, fantastic deal for Villa. MON tends either to do brilliant business or horrendous business, and I get the impression that he just lucks into some of his good business. Probably the most overrated manager in the league for my money.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

St. Stephen said:


> *I think the deal is 18M + Ireland. *The reported figures of 24 to 28 take in the supposed value of Ireland (which implies that his value ranges from 6M to 10M). In any case, fantastic deal for Villa. MON tends either to do brilliant business or horrendous business, and I get the impression that he just lucks into some of his good business. Probably the most overrated manager in the league for my money.


Think Man City valued Ireland at around 12Million and MoN/Aston Villa wanted 30Million for Milner, so maybe 18Million plus S. Ireland wouldnt be to far off.

Think MoN needs to buy a good forward, a RB and a CDM imo. I think there finish in the top 8 without a doubt come May 2011. I just think MoN needs to use his squad more and freshen it up a bit come the last few months, cos they do have a good team there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Deco signs with Fluminense for two years.

So Chelsea signed two (I'll include Ramires, although I don't think its final yet), and lost 5 or 6. We still need another signing I think.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SAF was in London today.



Watching Fulham vs Werder Bremen.



Who plays for Bremen?




Mesut Ozil.


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


*ignores fact we play Fulham in a couple of weeks and that's why he was there*


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Enigma said:


> SAF was in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not both?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> SAF was in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what its worth Goal.com reports SAF was there to watch Ozil


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

For what it's worth, goal.com fucking sucks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear the writers at Goal.com are constantly high.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I cant say how much i hope we sigh Ozil enough!!

But in SAF we trust!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, we need to stop reporting what goal.com says.

might as report what i say.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I ran around (metaphorically) the Sports section not knowing where to post this:




> MAME Biram Diouf marked his Blackburn Rovers with the equalising goal as Sam Allardyce's drew 1-1 with Hearts at Tynecastle.
> 
> The Senegalese international drilled home from a tight angle on the hour mark, after Morten Gamst Pedersen had flicked on El-Hadji Diouf's cross.
> 
> ...



Gooooooood for Diouf, think he might have a good season.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> SAF was in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credit: Getty Images









I wont get me hopes up here, but i don't remember SAF personally going to a game to scout a team, he will normally leave that side of the game to his scouts and assistant manager/s. And specially considering he left our training session to do so just to watch in essense a friendly match.

I'm sure him watching Fulham was just an added bonus & even Bremen themself who we could face in the champions league. But the only time SAF in my mind has gone in person to watch a game is when he wants to look at someone who he rates very highly or/and wants to talk to someone personally at the club or talk to a player in person. 

This reminds me of the Ronaldo deal in 2003, SAF said something along the lines of "The team was raving about him (Ronaldo) at half time and it would of been a crime not to at least talked to the lad" So after that he told Kenyon that he wouldnt be leaving Lisbon without signing him and with in next 24 hour we had talked to his mother and agent about joining us, and on plane flight back home everyone was saying we should sign him, SAF reply was "His comming in tommorrow" and the rest is history. 

SAF in my mind would be fully aware of Ozil and his contract situation, he clearly rated him high enough to make a move for him in Jan 08 window whilst he was still a teenager (like Ronaldo was) and hasnt stopped watching him sense, so he must think highly of him. The fact Ozil was there in London whilst he there showed a great oppurtunty to at least imo see and maybe meet this guy in person (again like Ronaldo).

SAF will know in the back of his mind he can't rely on Scholes forever, no matter how amazing he is, and he will need replacing, he clearly thought Anderson could do this job when he brought him but SAF had 2nd thoughts and insists on him sitting deep and sadly Anderson still has yet to deliver in a Man Utd shirt to which hasnt helped, you know what you going to get with Ozil, his imo the closest thing i've seen to Scholes in his quick thinking, good passing range, got set peice deliverly, can unlock a defense with bit of magic and he ghosts into area and rarely gets picked up (A trait not many players have)

Anyway i'm still not going get my hopes up and say his ours even though i would love to as SAF really could of been there to scout Fulham but hey its been a very dull transfer window imo and it's given me a bit of exictment, .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This was at the Fulham/Bremen game yesterday:


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

wtf how does a fox make its way onto a football pitch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's obviously SAF's newest scout.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Gooooooood for Diouf, think he might have a good season.


Hopefully. We need a goal scorer. Whether he's it, it remains to be seen. I was sceptical when we signed him but it's a decent start. It's only pre-season and the test comes next week against Everton.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't think Diouf will make it at United at all, but Blackburn's quite a different level, so if he looks amazing for them then we'll get a decent fee for him next summer.



Kizza said:


> It's obviously SAF's newest scout.


He's our fox in the box :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He's telling SAF all about Ozil.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm actually quite convinced Ozil will go to Man Utd. It makes perfect sense for that move to happen. I sort of want the deal to go through too, as that way at least Bremen will get good money for him, especially given that they brought him for 2M 2 years ago. Also, if he does wait out his contract, I could see City, Barca, Madrid, Chelsea, and the like just offering stupid money to him in wages. I've resigned myself to Arsenal not having a hope of getting him a while ago, basically once he started blitzing the World Cup. So better Man Utd get him than numerous other possibilities.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I know its not transfer news but Arteta has signed for another 5 years great hope this means that Piennar will sign a extension to his contract soon before the transfer window ends.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ozil to Utd makes too much sense to actually happen, so it won't. he needs to hurry up and get cup-tied, put everyone out of their misery.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> *Ozil to Utd makes too much sense to actually happen, so it won't*. he needs to hurry up and get cup-tied, put everyone out of their misery.


That's exactly my feeling on the matter as well.

God that crushing blow if/when that might happen, to see him play for Bremen in Champions League, until then we can hope. 

I'm not sure what i would do if we did sign him, not saying we will but saying if we did, properly dance around the living room like there was no tomorrow, actually the last time i jumped up down after signing someone was Anderson in 2007, came right out of the blue that one, and we got Nani on the same day and Hargreaves in same week to i think and was confirmed at end of May/beginning on June was a wick way to kick off the 2007 summer imo.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even if we sign Little Mesut, he'll just be dreaming of Barca in three years. Fabregas is a twat, if he'd gone to Barca we could have had Ozil.

Apparantly, Guardiola has turned down signing Ozil. Just rumours of course.

From barcastuff on Twitter which seems to round up all the Barca news from various sources:



> Barcelona has a deal with Werder Bremen for 10-15M and with Ozil on a 4-year deal. Guardiola has the last word. [catalunya radio]





> Guardiola has rejected the transfer of Ozil. [cadena ser]





> There's a verbal deal with Ozil for 4 seasons, contacts with Werder Bremen (fee maximum 15M) but Guardiola prefers the youth players. [rac1]



I think its bollocks personally, why would Guardiola reject Ozil?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because he knows Barca don't need him, Pedro was amazing last season and he's the one most under threat. fair play to Pep.


but i'm surely he'll end up there, the cuznut.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I think Ozil will still end up in Spain one day as well, not sure when that is exactly but i have no doubt he will.



> Honigstein - Just spoke to sources close to Özil. they have no knowledge of a deal with Barca.


^So basically no one really knows and until BBC or SSN say something, we still won't know. 

I still not sure why Barcelona would even need Ozil, they can play him at LW sure but Pedro should be there in all honestly, he was amazing last season, he got think 20 goals, and a fair few assists as well, his great weapon to have there, and even in extreme cases, Barca can shift Villa at LW and play Imbra through the middle as the lone man if they want, and he'll never play in the middle as Xavi & Iniesta hold those places down, and as of right now think Barca are trying to find a CDM to replace Yaya Toure and imo Barca will forever go for Cesc even if Mesut there or not and that leave Ozil on the bench most weeks, and Ozil doesn’t strike me as someone who would be happy sitting there, week in & week out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Telegraph reporting Ozil to Barca for £8 million. - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...as-Barcelona-agree-8m-fee-for-Mesut-Ozil.html


Will be fucking livid if its that price, but his heart is probably set on Barca, especially now they can't get Cesc. I'm gutted to be honest, but there's little you can do in situations where the player has so much choice. Of course this might be more speculation, but a lot of places are running with stories of Ozil to Barca tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

everyones just guessing, have been all summer, just want it over one way or another. 

those barca reports have already been squashed once tonight, but not early enough to stop it being put into the papers i would imagine.

still if he's going to move, it'll be to sit on the bench at barca.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's times like this I wish bens-latest-sports-news.com was still up and running.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

might have to get the old girl up and running for the january transfer window, it'd give Goal.com a run for its money, no question about that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

8 million? is that a fucking joke?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rumour coming out of Cadena Ser is that the deal was tied up but Pep turned it down because he prefers to deal with the youth coming through. It's all speclation, but worth throwing in there anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know who to believe anymore, I think I'm going to go into hiding until the transfer deadline day.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If its 8 Million that is nothing for a player of his quality.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

- SM™- said:


> If its 8 Million that is nothing for a player of his quality.


Apparently Ozil's contract runs out end of the season. That brings down his value because he could be signed for free at the end of the season.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah that is true i just think even though his contract is down to his last year the amount of clubs after him Barca would at least make a higher bid for him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

> Werder Bremen's director of sport Klaus Allofs has confirmed Mesut Ozil may be leaving the club this summer but insisted there had been no official offers for the midfielder yet.
> 
> Reports in Spain have suggested Barcelona are close to an agreement to sign the 21-year-old Ozil, who has one year left on his contract and impressed during Germany's World Cup campaign. However the club's media director Tino Polster said "there are no talks and there is no offer from Barcelona."
> 
> ...


Mesut Ozil himself has come out and said that he knows nothing of any Barca deal.

So once again no one knows what going on, but they may be some movement on the issue, i'm just going to sit back and wait until the 18th of August to see whats going to happen.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm hating this Ozil news more and more each day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Diego to Wolfsburg for 16 mil a possibility.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to offer Werder Bremen £3.63, half a packet of crisps and a Backstreet Boys CD for Ozil, I think it'll be an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> I'm going to offer Werder Bremen £3.63, half a packet of crisps and a *Backstreet Boys CD* for Ozil, I think it'll be an offer they can't refuse.


If its any of the albums with Kevin Richardson, its an offer no one can refuse.

I'm hearing rumors that Barca nearly wrapped up Ozil, but can't find an article, so probably gossip only. Also hearing Barca want Mascherano


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That Barca stuff got shot into flames hours ago, that's a dead rumour. for now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Guardian journalist saying someone 'high up at MUFC' says SAF was at Fulham game to scout Ozil. This is getting boring, I just want something to happen!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

After all this, how funny would it be if he flopped?

I hope he does.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Nobody making a run for Luis Suarez?

I actually think Ozil is irregular. Only in 2 games at the wc he really stood out.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The interesting day will be when Bremen play Samp. If he is picked then I think Werder will be keeping him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame that match isn't this week, although at least we've got some sort of transfer saga to discuss.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Real Madrid have signed Ricardo Carvalho.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...seas-Ricardo-Carvalho-on-a-two-year-deal.html

It's also on the official Madrid site.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea has had so many departures this summer. I think I will miss Carvalho.

With that said I think it might be time to look for a defensive signing. Think Ashley Cole will be staying, but still wanna play it safe. One defensive signing and another midfielder signing would be great, although it might be asking for too much.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's a loss for Chelsea. Carvalho is a high-quality player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not anymore, they've done very well to get that sort of money, madness from Real, but clearly Jose wanted him.


I've read more fake rumours and twitter stuff on Ozil in the last 24 hours than i have in the history of silly season. it's been utter madness today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Lots of the fake Ozil rumours started on RedCafe, they spread to Twitter then the Ozil thread got closed


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not anymore, they've done very well to get that sort of money, madness from Real, but clearly Jose wanted him.
> 
> 
> I've read more fake rumours and twitter stuff on Ozil in the last 24 hours than i have in the history of silly season. it's been utter madness today.


Every day there's a new team involved buying Ozil, like no one really knows and someone just picks a random team name out of a hat and boom everyone on it, were all know by the 18th though, if Ozil plays in that game he stays at Bremen for another season, if his out of the team his gone before September imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Lots of the fake Ozil rumours started on RedCafe, they spread to Twitter then the Ozil thread got closed


I'm well aware young sir, i'm posting up a storm in the newbies, trying my hardest to get promoted.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ozil to Man U PLEASE!!!!!!If theres a god in heaven!
Taking a page from Carvalios book ill swimto Germany andpersonally carry Ozil to OT!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm well aware young sir, i'm posting up a storm in the newbies, trying my hardest to get promoted.


Good. I feel this is the best time for promotion. There was talk of a stricter promotion process, and before that comes in you should spam your way up with some quality posting.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dear Arsene,

please sign Ganso. immediately. like seriously. call him .. right now. 

thanks, MD

neymar, ganso, luiz ... goodness. all kinds of WANT!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW

The Sun


> Blue square premier league team Crawley Town have made an £87.50 bid for Werder Bremen star Mesut Ozil, it is unknown if the club have accepted the offer but it is rumoured that Ozil is flying out to the Broadfield stadium this afternoon


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

For the money Ozil is rumored to be going for, we would be mad not to make a bid. RedCafe was insane last night, slowly turned annoying though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Word, do you post on RedCafe? :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Highly rated Juventus playmaker Diego appears to be one step closer to a return to the Bundesliga as the Turin side have accepted a €16 million offer from Wolfsburg, according to a report in Tuttosport.
> 
> Wolfsburg and Juventus have been in talks about the transfer of the Brazilian international since Monday afternoon and they have now apparently reached an agreement.
> 
> ...


One can only presume that Dzeko will move the other way.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> DTguardian: More on #MUFC & Ozil . . Fergie stayed back after Fulham friendly last w-e and was with Bremen directors/entourage in boardroom


:hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Redcafe is a dump, 90% of the place is transfer muppets and ''experts''. I only lurk around there to see what the news is but there is a few decent posters and discussions on there, but they are rare.
I took a look inside the Ozil thread there last night, christ what a joke, something like 3000 replies and over 700000 views.
it says alot about the transfer spastics on there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seriously, I'll laugh if Ozil goes somewhere for a massive amount of cash and flops. Majorly.

Surprised he hasn't been linked with City (yet).


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Redcafe is a dump, 90% of the place is transfer muppets and ''experts''. I only lurk around there to see what the news is but there is a few decent posters and discussions on there, but they are rare.
> I took a look inside the Ozil thread there last night, christ what a joke, something like 3000 replies and over 700000 views.
> it says alot about the transfer spastics on there.


The RedCafe Ozil thread last night was funny. It went totally off the point, and that was why it was closed. It wasn't supposed to be serious, the true transfer muppets are funny though.

Better than RedIssue IMO.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> The RedCafe Ozil thread last night was funny. It went totally off the point, and that was why it was closed. It wasn't supposed to be serious, the true transfer muppets are funny though.
> 
> Better than RedIssue IMO.


it was closed? :lmao fecking delighted, the transfer spastics will be up in arms


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Manchester City have launched a €40-million bid for AC Milan centre-back Thiago Silva , according to Spanish reports.
> 
> The Marca newspaper said that the Eastlands outfit would have to battle Real Madrid for the Brazilian's signature, but mega-rich City would be able to outbid the Bernabeu club.
> 
> ...


This is fucking ridiculous. 

1) Silva, while great, is not worth 40 million.

2) No defender is worth 40 million. 

Man City are ruining football.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I heard some United scouts that saw Chicharito were also impressed with Andres Guardado a LW who started out as a LWB. 

I highly recommend if they need a true left winger.

utube him when he was at atlas..fantastic goals


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> This is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> 1) Silva, while great, is not worth 40 million.
> 
> ...



Galacticos 2.0


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I doubt Man United would add Guardado unless they got rid of Nani.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/11/manchester-united-sign-striker-bebe


errrr...who? what? why?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well i won't judge until see him play, but imo that 7.4m could have went towards a quality midfielder.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Do United even need another striker?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEY BEBE OOOOOOOO AH I WANNA KNOW WILL HE SCORE A GOAL


just the best evenin'


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

no good at set pieces


nobody puts bebe in the corner


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bebe giving hope to big issue sellers everywhere


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't think Bebe is a striker, more of an attacking midfielder.

Having Nani to look after Bebe is a bonus for his settling in period...

Funnily enough the front page of Marca says that Real were going to sign Bebe. Great to get one over the Franco bastards.















Good goal at about 2.25. Hard to find anything on the guy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Six Foot Two, Eyes Of Blue, Bebe Sells The Big Issue


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shame Diouf has gone on loan. We could have had Nani and Mame looking after Bebe.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Nearly 8 million on him and Ozils goin for 15??

Also Fergie said we were done in the transfer marketso this gives me hope we mite not be..

Lol @ Madrid


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fergie's face in the article was probably his face when Queiroz told him to sign this guy.

Leik, wut.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

rooney, berbatov, owen, chicharito, macheda, welbeck (on loan I think?), diouf (loan), and now bebe? 
thats alot of striking options but surely some will go, diouf seems like manucho II to me and owen will probably be off next season so it'll be interesting to see who sticks around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bebe is more an attacking midfielder, so with that, if he's actually coming straight to the club and not going on loan, pretty much wave bye bye to Ozil dreams, which that's all they ever were.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bebe Day +1

I am still confused.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Christian Poulsen has signed with Liverpool for three years.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Welbeck on loan to Sunderland. Hopefully we'll see what his capable of along with Diouf when it finally kicks off. King is at Preston as well until January.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I guess that means that mascherano is going to be leaving.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Welbeck on loan to Sunderland. Hopefully we'll see what his capable of along with Diouf when it finally kicks off. King is at Preston as well until January.


King scored for North End against Stockport in the Carling Cup on Tuesday night and Dioufy scored for Senegal last night in addition to his one at Hearts on Saturday.

So far so good. Just want Cleverley sent to Rovers now.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Aiden McGeady going too Spartak Moscow for apparently more than Ozil is leaving Bremen for sums up football at the moment.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No it doesn't sum up football. Ozil is in the last year of his contract. McGeady isn't.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nige™;8718366 said:


> King scored for North End against Stockport in the Carling Cup on Tuesday night and Dioufy scored for Senegal last night in addition to his one at Hearts on Saturday.
> 
> So far so good. Just want Cleverley sent to Rovers now.


Not sure how much time he'll get but Cleverley is staying, as is Kiko hopefully. We've got quite a few youngsters on loan
atm in 3 different leagues so it'll be fun to see how they get on. Definitely still think most have a future at the club, only
one you could argue with is Diouf but his still pretty much unknown to us fans.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I see we (Chelsea) are going after every Brazilian in sight  

We will only get Ramires but it is amusing hearing Santos whine about us tapping Neymar up. As for David Luiz I can't see us getting him either, Benficas valuation of £33 is a tad silly also. 

Also: Away shirt -  as modeled by me - looking happy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think we need anymore defenders anyway. We're fine in that department.

A midfielder (or two) is a must though. As well as a striker or winger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Just to show how much of a circus Man City is:



> Manchester City have offered Barcelona striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic a four-year deal worth £96m - or roughly £500,000 a week.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Inter Milan striker Mario Balotelli is close to sealing his move to Manchester City, according to the player's agent.
> ...


That's just the rumours page on BBC.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of rumours are going to involve City with the money that they have, though. Sure, they like to throw it around a fair bit, but a lot of them would be bs.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

McGeady doesn't have a third of the ability Ozil does which makes it stupid.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1™ said:


> McGeady doesn't have a third of the ability Ozil does which makes it stupid.


You're an idiot.

McGeady is class. Stop letting your blind hatred of Celtic get in the way. 

In the current market, McGeady is worth 10mil and Ozil is good, but one good tournament does not mean you are automatically better than a guy who has been Celtic's star for several years now.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Your an idiot.

McGeady is one of the most overrated players in the SPL for years now. Due to 3 or 4 good games. The guy has all the skill in the world but his end product is terrible. If McGeady was as you said "class" There wouldn't only be one side making a genuine bid for him.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

In the current climate of football I would say McGeady is easily worth 10 Million. He is a quality player playing a poor league, he could reach full potential at a bigger club in a bigger league. I think people doubt whether he could do it in the Premiership because he was good only in the SPL. In recent times there have been very few, if any, major successful transitions from Scotland to England in the top leagues. Look at players like Scott McDonald and Kris Boyd, great in the SPL but could get a move into the championship.

McGeady could cut it in upper midtable team in Premiership which is a lot more than most SPL players could ask for. Moscow is a strange one though. Villa probably would have went for him had Martin O'Neill hadn't of left.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jamie1™ said:


> Your an idiot.


lol ironic

I've missed you Jamie. I love your football posts. No ****.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

As a Rangers fan I'm delighted McGeady has left. Celtic have just sold their best player from last season IMO. I say last season as I dunno how good Joe Ledley will be up here yet. 10mil is prob too much tbh. 7-8mil is more his range, but whatever. 

And we've just signed James Beattie. The first guy we've spent money on in 2 years. Should do OK up here in the SPL. 15 goals from him would be nice.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mario Balotelli to Manchester City is now official.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mcgeady is shite. Unbelievable business by Celtic to get that fee for him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

£24 million for Ballotelli. Fuck me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprisingly cheap, I'm expecting his wages and add-on fees are laughable though.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Im expecting Ballotelli to have at least over 100k wages a week


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Celtic are looking to replace McGeady with Lawrence aren't they? or were? That'd be a good bit of business, McGeady had potential but has never really fullfilled it anyway. Great bit of business on Celtic's part.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck off Man City.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

T-C as always spot on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Quite excited to have a young Brazilian in Ramires in Chelsea now. Chelsea has had some big changes, and I honestly can't wait to see how it works out tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

it would be so fucking funny to see it all go tits up at city but, as much as it pains me to say it, they're probably gonna break into the top 4 this season and might win a trophy. bastards  (that banner still ticks on for a while at least )


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

City are a good shout for 4th place and Carling Cup maybe.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> Celtic are looking to replace McGeady with Lawrence aren't they? or were? That'd be a good bit of business, McGeady had potential but has never really fullfilled it anyway. Great bit of business on Celtic's part.


If Celtic are looking to push on, then no that isn't the best of business, Mcgeady has tons of pace and is a lot better winger than lawrence and this is from a stoke fan who has seen him play for the last 3 years. Lawrence can put a great ball in and works hard every game but if they are looking to dominate the league Lawrence isn't the best person to fill mcgeadys position. He does keep himself in shape though his body is ripped I saw him at the gym a year ago! If Stoke dont buy a new winger though id happily keep lawrence at the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FUCK YEAH BALOTELLI~!

Surely Santa Cruz's days are numbered?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

fuck me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bremen have rejected an 'unacceptable' bid from Madrid (that rhymes) for Ozil, which means Real will make a higher bid and get him within the next week I reckon.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Terrible pic of whom was the best player in the world by a country mile at one point and is probably the 3rd greatest of all time.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Bremen have rejected an 'unacceptable' bid from Madrid (that rhymes) for Ozil, which means Real will make a higher bid and get him within the next week I reckon.


Pretty much, as soon as Kaka got injured for them you could just tell how it was all going to unfold. I find it odd though that Real would offer such a "unacceptable" bid for a guy whose current asking price is somewhere between 12-16 Million Euros. I'm also bemused SAF clearly goes to Fulham to talk to Bremen reps about Ozil but doesn’t bother following up on it. I'm still of the opinion we need a playmaker and someone who can unpick the locks from midfield with pass or goal. Disappointed in all honestly if 12-16Million Euros is beyond us for someone like Ozil and we struggle to even bid for him then that’s shocking. Once again we waited to long and we appeared to have let another player slip out of our sights, without at least making a fight of it.

I was actually hoping that with Real Madrid making a bid, this might force SAF hand so to speak into also making a bid but i truly doubt he will, sigh.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

tomkim4 said:


> If Celtic are looking to push on, then no that isn't the best of business, Mcgeady has tons of pace and is a lot better winger than lawrence and this is from a stoke fan who has seen him play for the last 3 years. Lawrence can put a great ball in and works hard every game but if they are looking to dominate the league Lawrence isn't the best person to fill mcgeadys position. He does keep himself in shape though his body is ripped I saw him at the gym a year ago! If Stoke dont buy a new winger though id happily keep lawrence at the club.


I don't really agree. McGeady at his very best may be better but he's inconsistent as fuck and usually he's not very good at all from what I've seen. I know Lawrence has replaced him in the Ireland side too and I think he could do really well for Celtic. Then again i don't rate McGrady that highly and think he's replaceable, especailly for the money he went for.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Ronaldo has been like that for a while though so it shouldn't still be suprising people. It's the Brazilian way nowadays to do whatever you want away from the football pitch. & that includes putting on weight, drinking until early hours, crashing cars, getting involved with hookers, etc etc etc etc.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Anderson looks a little chubby sometimes, they all look stocky to start with though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would be more worried about Ronaldhino's weight issues over Ronaldo's. Ronaldo is retiring at the end of next year anyways so hes got a year left and it probably won't matter if hes got a huge ass gut during that time. Besides hes based in Brazil, and no one follows their league, right? :side:

I wonder if Shay Given may go out on loan after today. Think Hart is more than capable as remaining their number 1 keeper.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Ronaldo has been like that for a while though so it shouldn't still be suprising people. It's the Brazilian way nowadays to do whatever you want away from the football pitch. & that includes putting on weight, drinking until early hours, crashing cars, getting involved with hookers, etc etc etc etc.


Lucky bastard.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Man City still refusing to build a team and just buy players? Alright Mancini has the money to buy whoever he wants but tat doesn't mean he should buy everyone under the sun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope it all goes to shit for them again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Was pleased with the result against Chelsea last weekend and we've got a promising squad, hopefully Newcastle won't prove too much trouble tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

0-0 plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't care whether it's Schwarzer, Frey, Lloris, Given ... whoever. 

Anyone but Almunia/Fabianski. For the love of Jim Ross.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So rumour has it Liverpool has put in a offer for the swedish PSV Eindhoven striker Ola Toivonen.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know, well, anything about Toivonen, but I'm glad we're looking for strikers. I'm not a huge fan of N'Gog (dude needs to learn to time a run), and FERNANDOTHEGREAT is practically a cripple, so we really need some depth up front.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Only 24 years old and the guy can score. But I wonder if he could do well in Liverpool, in the "major league" so to speak.
The rumoured bid is suppose to be around 11 million euros.

I hope its true and he goes. Never say no to see another Swede in Premier League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently they're looking at Artem Milevskiy from Dynamo Kiev, another FM favourite.

Apparently Ozil has signed with Real and will join at the end of his Bremen contract, and Bellamy will join Cardiff.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ozil's gone to Real Madrid.

Was never bothered, but thank fuck that never-ending story is over.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah just saw Ozil to Madrid on the Madrid site. Greedy fuckers but I'm glad that's all done now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He'll be off to some random German team in 2 years after flopping at Madrid, he's fucked when Kaka's fit again.


We officially unveiled Chicharito, Smalling and THE BEBE today. He's lost the dreadlocks


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kaka fucking sucks these days. He did for the last part of his Milan career too.

If ever there was a guy living off past reputation, it was him. 

Now he's injury prone. Not Hargreaves level, but still.

Madrid are morons and Milan must be delighted with the deal they got.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oh ffs has Bebe got rid of the dreadlocks? sell him now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bebe looks so depressed in all of his photos.

Always had a feeling Ozil would go to Spain. Too bad its Madrid.


Chelsea are apparently vigorous about signing Neymar. I don't think it will happen, but if it does than well done.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

So I guess I was the only one who was excited about us signing Brad Jones then?!

*cough*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Kaka fucking sucks these days. He did for the last part of his Milan career too.
> 
> If ever there was a guy living off past reputation, it was him.
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with that. Also, Canales must be raging. Just when he thought he'd have his chance to prove himself at Madrid, in comes a more established, yet still very young attacking midfielder to fill the void.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Bebe looks so depressed in all of his photos.
> 
> Always had a feeling Ozil would go to Spain. Too bad its Madrid.
> 
> ...


Has Neymar played for the Brazil team? Don't 18 year olds need like work permits and stuff if they haven't played a certain amount of games for their national team.

I'm not sure how work permits work in England, obviously.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No idea, but Neymar did play for the Brazilian team only once in a friendly against United States. Scored a goal as well, pretty sure that's what garnered Chelsea's interest.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In the absence of playing in a certain amount of games for the national team, world permits are decided on talent - so say Ronaldinho in his prime, for some reason, had not been capped by Brazil he'd still be accepted due to his talent. The same may not apply if Ade Akinbyi was Brazilian.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Milner to City (+ Ireland to Villa) is finally done.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great move for Villa. Just tremendous. 

Next step would be to transfer Freidel for whatever they can get, and hand the position to Guzan.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ireland should finally get to see some first team football. Awesome.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Its safe to say Villa definitely got the better end of that deal. alot of money and Ireland, a player more than capable off filling Milner's boots.
(just seen benjo's sig, Valencia is able to smile? news to me )


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just hope they get to spend all the money, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Awful, awful decision. Ireland is a much better player than Milner.

Spending money for the sake of spending it really.

Plus, what's with all the 5 year contracts? I believe all the players Mancini has signed this year are on 5 year deals. Huge risk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hope it all fucks up for them, and their money is wasted.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

apparently gallas will be joining spurs according to SSN, be interesting to see if 'Arry can handle that ego.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't really blame Gallas for going there. Way past his peak & has got the chance to play CL football again whilst picking up a nice wage. Redknapp on the other hand, is an idiot. Pretty sure Spurs wanted him last season as well.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Copa Libertadores footballing fireworks deserve a wider audience


I approve. Gives a good glimpse about the Latin American futbol.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/194338/Van-der-Vaart-tempted-by-United



> RAFAEL VAN DER VAART has given Manchester United a boost by admitting they are the only team he could ever see himself leaving Real Madrid for.


As soon as the Ozil deal was confirmed, I had a feeling something like this would appear sooner or later.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Benjo™;8752458 said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/194338/Van-der-Vaart-tempted-by-United
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the Ozil deal was confirmed, I had a feeling something like this would appear sooner or later.


today fergie said hes done spending for the summer so this will probably fizzle out as speculation. shame though, he'd be a good signing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Van Der Vaart would be a good it for Man United, plus I can't see him being TOO expensive.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

So now Aquilani has gone on loan to Juve and Bellamy to Cardiff, football = crazy sometimes and Wenger still hasn't got us anymore CB's!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate Aquilani going out to Juve. We finally have the guy fit, so we decide to loan him out? He's talented enough already, so make some use of him ffs Liverpool.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jonn said:


>


oh dear :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brilliant idea from Liverpool, buy a player for £20 million then loan him out for being shit.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought he looked alright at Roma & in the few games he played at Liverpool, obviously not as good as Alonso but just the kind of player they need behind Gerrard. Really short in midfield now especially if Masch leaves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Will he really get much game time at Juve?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Brilliant idea from Liverpool, buy a player for £20 million then loan him out for being shit.


There's a difference between Liverpool's ideas and Mad Rafa's ideas.

Mad Rafa buying an injury probe player a year or more after he was at his best, which was still not world class, was and still is baffling.

Good luck to Inter Milan.

They are going to need it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Wenger still hasn't got us anymore CB's!!


Squillaci is on his way and is a very good player, and Wenger has said it's likely he'll add another central defender to the squad before the window shuts.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Calum Davenport is training with Leeds and rumours of a potential deal are emerging.

I personally hope he signs. We need to strengthen parts of our defence and signing Davenport would be great.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Masch to Barca for 12 million!



> Skysports.com understands there are fresh doubts surrounding Javier Mascherano's future at Liverpool amid reports he has refused to play against Manchester City.
> 
> Mascherano has expressed a wish to leave Anfield before the close of the transfer window for personal reasons and has been linked with Barcelona and Inter Milan.
> New Liverpool boss Roy Hodgson is hoping to hold on to the midfielder, but has stressed the club will not sell the 26-year-old on the cheap.
> ...


Skysports


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Will he really get much game time at Juve?


Poulsen has gone the other way to 'Pool & Diego is Wolfsburg-bound so he should do.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic is getting closer for a move to Milan and a deal could be done within the next 48 hours.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

1 week left and still no new CB for Arsenal, although Squillaci seems to be close and Gallas has now signed for Spurs (and he comes out saying Spurs can win the league....what are they feeding the down there?)


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Im not sure what Gallas is talking about they have no chance of winning the title this year Arsenal have much more of a chance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, if Tottenham play to the best of their abilities, I think they can beat any team. It's about getting consistency in doing so. I'd expect top four if I was them at this stage of the season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Poulsen has gone the other way to 'Pool & Diego is Wolfsburg-bound so he should do.


Diego to Wolfsburg fell apart about 5 days ago after the Wolfsburg boss said Juve couldn't make up their mind to sell him.

There's also a 15 mil buyout clause for Juve at the end of the loan if they want a permanent deal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Part of me doesn't want Ibrahimovic to go to Milan, but it's probably for the best as Pedro will most likely start ahead of him this year at Barca.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

_*“The delay in confirming the signing is due to the letter “Q” not being available in the Armoury and that Arsenal Expect the delivery to arrive tomorrow”*_

LOL, Squillaci.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya. Because I'm sure they are gonna get loads of requests for his name on the back of shirts.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've ordered one.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Arsenal have added some decent quality. If they can keep Van Persie fit, and have all their better players firing on all cylandiers I think they could give everyone a run for their money.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

According to Radio Marca, Milan is offering 25 million euro and the striker Marco Borriello for Zlatan Ibrahimovic. A offer Barcelona will most likely accept.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

> Skysports.com understands Manchester United are weighing up a move for long-term target Steven Defour.
> 
> The Standard Liege midfielder has attracted the interest of United in the past with United boss Sir Alex Ferguson even sending a letter to the player last year to wish him a speedy recovery after he suffered a serious foot injury.
> 
> ...


Soon as news about Javier Mascherano wanting to leave Liverpool, I had a feeling Roy Hudgson would go for Steven Defour as a replacement for his position, I know Defour not a exact CDM like Mascherano is but plays same role but his good box to box man imo, and if that happened SAF would step in, his been a big fan of Defour and has been for so long time now, I felt he would monitor how he would be after his injury and make a move next year and that would only change if someone else came in for him this summer. Or maybe SAF just went in for him regardles i dont know know. 

Its no secret that the problems Hargreaves has though and adding Defour to replace him would give us good energy, passing & work rate. But more importantly a bit more grit and determination in center of midfield, if you look around Europe all the big teams has that at least 1 CDM who does the dirty work for the team, I don't think we have one, maybe some might disagree with me because they count Fletcher as someone who can do that CDM role, but I see him more as a CM, great work rate and energy levels to get back and defending but he won't sit there all game and you need someone like that imo for the big nights in Champions League, heck even 1 CDM sometimes isnt enough.

I personally believe Defour be good signing for us, maybe his not everyone cup of tea as they want a higher profile player, but he worth around 15Million Euros, which is good money for good player imho, his still young man at only 22, his been around for awhile and has good experience in Europe.

Actually speaking of Defour, I think I made post on him in this very thread like a month ago, hang on....

27-07-10 Post made by me on Defour.



The Monster said:


> If all goes from bad to even worse with Hargreaves I can see us looking for a replacement CDM within the next 12 Months, think most clear choice from SAF would be Standard Liege caption Steven Defour, he would be a different kind of player to Owen Hargreaves, as his more a box to box man imo but likes to get involved in the play to from what I’ve seen of him, but still has same work rate, energy, positional sense, passing skills and a good eye for goal as well, but he also can play anywhere in the center of midfield (CDM, CM or a CAM). I personally think he would be good player here but *I’m properly getting way to ahead of myself here.*


Maybe I wasn’t after all, who knows, .


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

apparently bebe is a massive flop according to the guardians resident man united hater, daniel taylor.
was reading his story about how bebe hasnt impressed in training and wasnt included in the reserve squad against man citys ''elite squad'' (they're actually calling the reserve team that :lmao). 
I think its a load of bollocks, the man has been there two weeks, is that really enough time to judge him? dont think so.
off the ball (sports radio show over here in ireland) had taylor on their football show tonight and the way he was talking, it sounded like he was hinting that there was something dodgey about the deal as well


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

It will take awhile for him to settle in and its abig step up for him from where he was playing before.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

now messi has come out and said liverpool should let Mascherano leave. I dont care if he leaves or not but barca players are being annoying now, loads of barca players have come out with this sort of stuff, first with fabreagas and now with mascherano, they think they are above everyone else


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, Arsenal bought a centreback:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8928237.stm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

barca are just as bad as madrid when it comes to unsettling players but somehow they dont have a bad reputation for it, in the press at least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently I was wrong before. Diego to Wolfsburg is apparently going ahead, and Milan are ready to offer 40 mil for Ibra.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> Javier Mascherano has been given permission to open talks with Barcelona after Liverpool agreed terms with the Spanish giants.
> 
> The Argentina captain has been linked with a move away from Anfield for much of the summer with Barca and Inter Milan both keen on his services.
> 
> ...



Ha ha Liverpool be lucky to make the Europa League this year!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Poor old Sergio Busquets. He must be delighted with Mascherano joining. There's no way in the world that Xavi & Iniesta are going to be dropped. Seems like an odd move for me when they have Keita too, my Pro Evo legend. If Zlatan does leave, I'm screwed as the guy scores goals for fun!

IRL though, Barca don't need him really with Villa there now. If they can get good money from him, they're doing well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Extremely disappointed with Macherano pretty much guaranteed to go. I wouldn't mind so much if he weren't going to Barca, but they've just been so tasteless with how they've approached players and clubs. Plus they already have enough quality midfielders to fill two teams. Let us keep ours (even if they aren't happy being here :side.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember people laughing at me in the summer for saying Andy Carroll should be in the running for the World Cup squad...

No, that one performance vs. Villa doesn't mean he's at that level, but like I said before, he's been good enough for a while now. I probably wouldn't put him ahead of Carlton Cole, but Heskey and Crouch? Definately. Fantastic leap, brave as anything, good finisher, mean streak, very hard worker... got it all. If Ashton was still playing then it'd be a different story as I saw him as the perfect foil for Wayne, but Carroll/Rooney or Cole/Rooney would have been my choice for strikers.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sky Sports said:


> Ben Arfa poised for Toon move
> Magpies close in on unsettled forward
> 
> Unsettled striker Hatem Ben Arfa is on the brink of a move to Newcastle, according to French champions Marseille.
> ...


:agree:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fulham have signed Mexican defender Carlos Salcido from PSV.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The news of Mascherano's apparent move to Barca is both pleases and angers me.

Pleasing because Liverpool aren't as much of a threat for top 4 places, so my beloved Gooners will have a comfortable season.

Angers me (or should I say upsets) because he had a pretty good game against us in Game #1, we could of done with playing against a Liverpool team with Lucas instead of Mascherano, we probably would of taken the 3 points.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The JPH said:


> No, that one performance vs. Villa doesn't mean he's at that level,


Exactly..

Don't fancy jumping on the bandwagon yet, let him do it for longer than a few games at the highest level & then we can start
talking about a potential partnership with Rooney.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ibra to AC Milan after Milan will pay 40 mil over 4 years.

Quagliarella has signed on loan at Juve for 4.5 mil with a 10 mil option to buy at the end of the loan.

Liverpool have signed Porto's Raul Meireles as replacement for Javier.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As sad as it is to see Masch go, Meireles is a quality player. Sort of suprised this transfer is happening too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gotta do some transfers on FIFA 10 now. Bye-bye Ibra , although maybe its the spark that Milan will need to get back.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.acmilan.com/splash.aspx LOL.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.acmilan.com/splash.aspx LOL.



LOL I just saw that aswell. Its like the big savior has arrived!

+ Ibrahimovic goes to a club where the play can be built on him.

- AC Milan is a step down from Barcelona, no doubt.

+ Serie A airs for free this year in Sweden, so it was good timing.

- Ibra has said that his biggest dream left is to win Champions League. His chances didnt get better with this move.


The whole Ibra/Guardiola thing was really infected. 

"The problem was that Guardiola didnt want me. He took my joy away and now I got it back"
"Im very disappointed in Guardiola. Dont know if he´s afraid of me or something. When I enter a room he often leaves it"


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

What does everyone think about Arteta playing for England?

Personally Im all for it, I mean look at the Germans they got to the semi's with polish's/turkish's/brazillians


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Arteta should definately not play for England... Germany and their team of foreigners was quite ridiculous


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There was only one naturalised player in the German squad, and that was the Brazilian Cacau. The rest of the squad were all German.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

St. Stephen said:


> There was only one naturalised player in the German squad, and that was the Brazilian Cacau. The rest of the squad were all German.


11 of the german squad were born outside of germany/could have been playing for other national teams, for instance Podolski and Kolse are both Polish


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I take it that those eleven players are: Klose, Podolski, Ozil, Khedira, Marin, Gomez, Boateng, Tasci, Trochowski, Aogo, and Cacau.

Of those 11, six were born and raised in Germany, so clearly those six; Ozil, Khedira, Gomez, Boateng, Tasci and Aogo are German. Sure, they may have various other heritages, but they're all still German.

Then you have Klose, Podolski and Trochowski who were born in Poland. Podolski emigrated to Germany when he was two, learnt to play football in Germany, and has spent his entire youth and professional career in Germany. Fair enough that he should play for the nation which he owes his entire football development to. Same story with Klose, except he moved to Germany aged 7. His dad is also of German heritage. Again, same story with Trochowski. He emigrated to Germany at age 5. 

Then you've got Marko Marin born in the Former Yugoslavia. He moved to Germany aged 2.

So that leaves Cacau. The only naturalised player. Just as I said.

I suppose everyone draws the line of nationality at different points, but for me, Klose, Podolski, Marin, ect are all German. If you think they're not German because they were born elsewhere, then England are just as tainted, as one of their greatest ever players in John Barnes was born in Jamaica.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> AC MILAN OFFICIAL PRESS
> MILAN - AC Milan have acquired the FC Barcelona soccer player Zlatan Ibrahimovic in free loan with option rights to be exercised at the end of the season 2010-2011 to 24 million euros. The Swedish champion will support a medical on Monday morning, after which he will sign a contract that will tie him to the Company Rossoneri for four years.


Thats the quote from the AC Milan web site.Is it a permant deal or a loan?Am i the only one confused?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a very bizarre deal. As far as I know it's basically a permanent deal, however Milan don't have to pay a cent until next summer, which gives them a year to find the 24M Euro for the deal. Similar to the deal they have with Genoa over Kevin Prince Boateng.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Fuck Ibra. He insulted our coach. There's no way he can stay in the team after that.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Klebold said:


> I think Arteta should definately not play for England... Germany and their team of foreigners was quite ridiculous


I think Arteta should play for England, he's eligible and he's been trained by English coaches for the past 5 years and he's class. That's all I need to know to want him playing for England.

Nowerdays everyone has mutli-nationalities so where do you draw the line?

I see Liverpool have just brought in a new CM to replace the out-going Mascherano...are you watching Mr Wenger?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I dont know why people keep saying about arteta, as he isnt good enough to be in the first 11 anyway, and then its debatable whether he is good enough to play ahead of players like milner, carrick etc


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think it would be right for Arteta to play for us, but if he was going to, I'd rather have him than Carrick tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Carrick shits all over Arteta.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I dont get the Carrick hate, he did have a poor season last year but I think he's a quality player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's typical muppetry really, suddenly because someone has a few poor games, he's instantly shit. :no:

Carrick owns, and I'm sure once he's given a chance this season, he'll show it. Hell, he played pretty well in the Community Shield against Chelsea.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Inter after Cesc? Inter?

Fuck off.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Have to wait 2 weeks to see our new number 37 make his debut. We're used to talented frenchmen with awful attitudes at Newcastle, but hopefully Hughton/Smith/Barton/Nolan etc can keep him in check.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What's the talk like down in Newcastle regarding going for Kenny Miller. Theirs been whispers the past week or so about it, no value been mentioned though.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Jamie1™;8784134 said:


> What's the talk like down in Newcastle regarding going for Kenny Miller. Theirs been whispers the past week or so about it, no value been mentioned though.


Robbie Keane has been talked about as well. Luis Fabiano has signed a new deal at Sevilla so it'll be interesting to
see what Spurs do. Suarez maybe?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Suarez should have a hefty price tag.

Dude is worth at least 30 million. If he goes for anything less than that, someone is getting a great deal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

spurs have made an enquiry about about pienaar (on SSN). probably a load of balls, sky wanting some kind of story to draw out the rest of tomorrow with.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Some news from today:

Masch is officially at Barcelona now. Pretty excited to see him there.

Mikael Silvestre signs a two year deal with Werder Bremen.

DeMarcus Beasley has signed with Hannover 96, joining American teammate Steve Cherundulo.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Moyes the favorite to take over at Villa according to SSN/I dont see it tho.Maybe if Pienarr is sold with out his consent or something but other then that i highly doubt it!

Also Miller to Newcastle?I dont think he could cut it in the Premier League now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just glad the silly season is nearly over. Don't expect any big name moves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We had better fucking get a keeper tomorrow. Or else.


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

i'd be happy to have keane at newcastle but kenny miller? Nolan, Guietterez, Barton, Guthrie, Gosling, Ryan Taylor, Routeledge and Alan Smith are all better than him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't think of anything big I see happening tomorrow either. Schwarzer to Arsenal will probably be the biggest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Huntelaar to Schalke for 13 million Euros.

Asamoah Gyan has arrived at Sunderland to finalise his move from French side Rennes. The deal is believed to be in the region of €14.5 million for the 24-year-old, who is due to complete his medical and agree on personal terms on Tuesday. 

Birmingham City have approached Barcelona with a €4.8 million offer for Aliaksandr Hleb, according to reports.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

looks like only the German teams wanna make the big signing today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bundesliga outfit Stuttgart have completed the transfer of experienced winger Mauro Camoranesi from Serie A powerhouse Juventus. The Italy international has signed a one-year deal with his new club with the option for another season.

Milan are on the verge of pulling off their second major transfer in less than a week as Robinho arrives for his medical.

Lazio's move for Manchester City striker Roque Santa Cruz has hit a snag on the day he was due to have his medical with the Italian side.

English Premier League sides Fulham and Stoke are chasing Real Madrid’s Royston Drenthe with a view to a last-minute bid to capture the Dutchman.

Arsene Wenger is set to make a last-minute offer for Lyon goalkeeper Hugo Lloris as he finally tries to solve his goalkeeping problem.

Everton are lining up a bid for Wolfsburg forward Grafite, if a report from Sky Sports is to be believed.

Tottenham Hotspur striker Robbie Keane is to be the subject of a late bid from Besiktas, according to a report from Sky Sports News.

Just random crap off goal.com's live transfer feed.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

- Fulham have now confirmed that Mark Schwarzer will not be leaving the club.
- Scott Parker is staying with West Ham, snubbing interest from Tottenham.
- Liverpool have supposedly made an offer for West Ham striker Carlton Cole while Ryan Babel is believed to be heading to London for talks with the Hammers or Tottenham.

Some latest news from TheSun


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Arsene Wenger is set to make a last-minute offer for Lyon goalkeeper Hugo Lloris as he finally tries to solve his goalkeeping problem.


Some bloke from the Lyon offices has come out and said Lloris won't be leaving :/ Shame, we could really do with him.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

According to The Sun, Leeds have agreed a fee with Man City to sign Adam Clayton fpalm. You'd think we'd sign someone useful, although the signing of Ramon Nunez shall be interesting. I'm still hoping that Calum Davenport signs.

Oh, and they've also confirmed that Paul Konchesky has signed with Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1500: DONE DEAL: Bolton have signed forward Rodrigo Moreno from Benfica on a season-long loan, subject to international clearance.

1507: DONE DEAL: Paul Konchesky has completed his move to Liverpool, signing a four-year deal with the Premier League club. Lauri Dalla Valle and Alex Kacaniklic have moved in the other direction, joining Fulham.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

3:29
DONE DEAL! Birmingham have signed Spartak Moscow captain Martin Jiranek on a one-year contract.
3:28
BREAKING NEWS! Monaco striker Eidur Gudjohnsen has arrived at Stoke's Britannia Stadium ahead of a move.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gudjohnsen has to be one of the most passed around footballers around.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats very true. Ive always rated him though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't expect us to sign anyone today, but it's been a successful window already.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

is cole any better than n'gog? you'd think liverpool would show a little faith in him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hell, it'll be Gudjohnsen's 9th club, including the two loans at Tottenham and Stoke while being owned by Monaco.

1543: DONE DEAL: Birmingham are on fire. The Blues have just confirmed to BBC Sport the signing of Alexander Hleb on a one-year international loan deal from Barcelona. Top signing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hleb to B'City.

Great signing for them. Hleb is so awesome.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

4:00
Chris Murphy: SOCCERNET SOURCES: West Ham have turned down an offer from Liverpool for Carlton Cole and Ryan Babel is on his way to Spurs.
4:02
Chris Murphy: 
Our sources suggest Liverpool's £9m bid for Cole was rejected because it gave the club no time to find a replacement.

Damn i hope babel doesnt go


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1605: DONE DEAL: Wigan have signed Tom Cleverley on a season-long loan from Manchester United. 

1603: DEADLINE DAY'S BIGGEST DONE DEALS SO FAR:
Marcus Bent [Birmingham - Wolves] Loan
Salif Diao [unattached - Stoke]
Alexander Hleb [Barcelona - Birmingham] Loan
Martin Jiranek [Spartak Moscow - Birmingham] Undisclosed
Paul Konchesky [Fulham - Liverpool] Player exchange
Zurab Khizanishvili [Blackburn - Reading] Loan
Rodrigo Moreno [Benfica - Bolton] Loan
Matt Phillips [Wycombe - Blackpool] £325,000
Stipe Pletikosa [Spartak Moscow - Tottenham] Loan
Gylfi Sigurdsson [Reading - Hoffenheim] £6m
Anthony Stokes [Hibernian - Celtic] Undisclosed


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

good move for Cleverely. Should be starting immediately for the Latics.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

> Daily Telegraph's deputy football correspondent Jason Burt on Twitter: "Tottenham have offered Liverpool £10m for Ryan Babel."


Roy: Take the money and run from White Hart Lane as fast as possible before anyone suspects foul play.

Edit: And for heavens sake, use the money to buy a better striker than Carlton frigging Cole!


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah wtf is our obsession with Carlton Cole.. Hes awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

robinho is milan is almost a done deal.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

1632: DONE DEALS: Subject to international clearance, Liverpool have signed of 16-year-old Suso from FC Cadiz on a scholarship agreement and MTK Budapest's Hungary Under-17 international Adam Hajdu on a temporary transfer until next June.

credit - BBC Sport


I know it doesn't seem like much but from what I saw of Suso hes a very good passer of the ball


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Robinho to Milan is now a done deal. He has signed a 4 year contract.

Milan has gotten themselves a damn good offense now. Pato-Ibra-Robinho-Ronaldhino.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Robinho to Milan is now a done deal. He has signed a 4 year contract.
> 
> Milan has gotten themselves a damn good offense now. Pato-Ibra-Robinho-Ronaldhino.


If only they could defend


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

smitlick said:


> If only they could defend


Yep thats the problem right there.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

1728: DONE DEAL: Liverpool defender Emiliano Insua has joined Turkish giants Galatsarray on a season-long loan.

1729: DONE DEAL: And in other full-backs-leaving-these-shores news, Juventus have signed Arsenal's Armand Traore on loan for a season. He had been linked strongly to Birmingham before opting for Turin instead.


Very disappointed we lost Insua... Traore is an odd one though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs about to sign van der Vaart.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Are they?

Jermaine Pennant back in the PRem, to Stoke City on a loan.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Great signing for Milan potentially. Best signing though i'd say would be Hleb to Birmingham. Gudjohnsen signing for stoke surprises me, doesn't seem like he'll suit their style in anyway.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

DONE DEAL: Wigan have confirmed the signing of Franco Di Santo on a three-year contract from Chelsea for an undisclosed fee.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Robinho to Milan is now a done deal. He has signed a 4 year contract.
> 
> Milan has gotten themselves a damn good offense now. Pato-Ibra-Robinho-Ronaldhino.



Theres some egos there!!!Can they work together!!


Also Bentleys going to Fulham soon as the Van der vart deal is dome!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

VDV to spurs? I can hear the nooses being tightened over at redcafe


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Bentley would be a great signing for Fulham.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear fucking god, all I asked for was a good keeper Arsene.....


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hleb to B'City.
> 
> Great signing for them. Hleb is so awesome.


If he was that good then Barca & Stuggart would've done more to keep him. They've got Beausejour as well, one
of Chile's better players in South Africa.



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Dear fucking god, all I asked for was a good keeper Arsene.....


Still wouldn't rule anything out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Almunia likes this.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it will be interesting watching spurs this season if the VDV transfer goes through, great attacking lineup what with defoe, crouch, bale, lennon, modric and VDV


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone know yet if the transfer has gone through will help spurs in the race for 4th place if they do sign him the attacking line up sounds very good and if bale keeps doing what he has been doing Spurs will have a great season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Robinho to Milan was the most interesting transfer of the day. Two of my Arsenal friends were very angry on not getting a keeper.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

- SM™-;8790548 said:


> Does anyone know yet if the transfer has gone through will help spurs in the race for 4th place if they do sign him the attacking line up sounds very good and if bale keeps doing what he has been doing Spurs will have a great season.


Another centre-half & then maybe. They don't need Van der Vaart, if he does go to Spurs then it's because he was so
cheap at £8m rather than a player they desperately need.



Jonn said:


> United/Chelsea
> Chelsea/United
> Arsenal
> City
> ...


I'm gonna stick with that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If Spurs want 4th, the best thing they can do is go out of Europe in the group stage, but I think that will be too late and their League form will have suffered too much.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know about Spurs really needing another centre half, King seems to be able to string a few games together atm and is an absolute rock, plus they've got Bassong and Dawson who are both quite solid themselves, also Corluka can play CB quite well and there's Kaboul aswell.

With the squad they have right now, Spurs are more than capable of another 4th place finish, I actually think they'll do it again, no reason why they can't.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

VDV to Spurs is official.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Benjo™ said:


> VDV to Spurs is official.


Decent little signing that for Spurs, he's champions league eligible as well isn't he. I've full faith in the mighty Gooners will still out-do Spurs this season tho in all comps.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> *I don't know about Spurs really needing another centre half*, King seems to be able to string a few games together atm and is an absolute rock, plus they've got Bassong and Dawson who are both quite solid themselves, also Corluka can play CB quite well and there's Kaboul aswell.
> 
> With the squad they have right now, Spurs are more than capable of another 4th place finish, I actually think they'll do it again, no reason why they can't.


This. They've got too many if anything with King, Dawson, Bassong, Gallas & Kaboul. Even if King & Woodgate are going to be injured, you've still got four very good central defenders there, and Corluka too like he said.

They were a bit light in the centre of midfield. Modric, Huddlestone & Palacios are the main three but Van Der Vaart is better than the last two. It also allows them to play 4-5-1 in the Champions League without having to look at bringing in Jenas.

Great signing for them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I honestly think Jenas deserves a go ahead of Palacios, who's had quite a few mares lately for Spurs, yet Harry seems to see him as back up only.

I also totally forgot about Gallas and Woodgate when talking about their CB's, seeing as WG has been out for god knows how long and Gallas hasn't featured yet.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Palacios had a handful of good games when he first signed & that's it, very average since then. I like Jenas, Stoke were
after him a few weeks ago.


----------

